# 

## nodan

Czy różnica w ociepleniu ściany z betonu komórkowego 24cm styropianem 20cm będzie warta świeczki czy pozostać przy 15cm? Chodzi też o porównanie co do poniesionych kosztów czyli zysku energetycznego

----------


## ślimak69

Ja nic nie liczyłem dobierając grubość ocieplenia i zakupiłem 20, jest to najgrubszy styropian jaki da się *bezproblemowo* zamontować. Powyżej zaczynają się problemy z kotwami ja mam 30 cm (dłuższych nie spotkałem), teoretycznie można kotwę schować w styropian... Nie za bardzo się też da więcej ze względu na systemy klejenia dopuszczają one np bolix max 20cm. 
Dla mojej ilości styropianu różnica (15 zamiast 20) wyniosła by ok. 1700 PLN i stanowi ok 12% kosztów materiałów do wykonania ocieplenia. Jeśli jeszcze policzyć robociznę to wychodzi że procentowo niewiele więcej będzie to kosztować. 
Trzeba się liczyć z tym, że koszty energii grzewczej będą rosnąć i wyliczenia dzisiaj nijak się będą miały do wyliczeń za 10 lat.

----------


## nodan

> Za mało danych, by udzielić sensownej odpowiedzi.
> Jaki beton komórkowy ? Jaki styropian ? Czym chcesz grzać ?
> 
> Generalnie i pomijając bicie piany na temat zwrotu inwestycji: nie ma takiej grubości izolacji cieplnej, które nie warto by było dodać.
> Zyski będą zawsze. 
> Raz większe, raz mniejsze - zależy to od wielu czynników.
> 
> Stać Cię (różnica w cenie to tylko te 5 cm., robocizna i pozostałe materiały takie same), daj 20 cm. 
> Ja osobiście bym się nie zastanawiał i te 5 cm. dołożył, bez względu na wszystko.
> ...


Dom parterowy 116m2, poddasze nieużytkowe, ogrzewanie gazowe, podłogowe. Hmm no właśnie jakość i producent materiałów też pewnie mają znaczenie- gapa nie pomyślałem. Odzysk ciepła i wymianę ma wspomagać rekuperator.

----------


## atika

> No jeśli tak, to posłuchaj faceta, który mieszka w domku parterowym.
> 
> Na strop wysyp z 0,5 metra (to nie żart) granulatu wełny, zwłaszcza jeśli będzie on wylany. Jak ma być drewniany to ze 30-40 cm.. (ale lepiej wylej ten strop, nie wiem na jakim jesteś etapie). Granulat wełny jest o połowę tańszy niż wełna z rolki uznanych producentów, więc 0,5 m. = 0,25 m. cenowo. Albo kup wełnę Castoramy po 8,93 zł. za 15 cm. i ułóż w 3 warstwach.


Ja tez będę budowała parterówkę.
Dach+strop z wiązarów.
Jeśli wysypię ten granulat to co dalej ?? co na to idzie?? Rozumiem, ze robię wiązary+na to deski lub płyta OSB i na to granulat ??

No i co z rozwiązaniem - 15cm wełny między belki wiązarów - dolny pas od stropu + deski/osb i na to 30cm wełny - mówię tu o Twoim tanim rozwiązaniu Castorama.
No i w tej sytuacji co dalej ?? Jak"zakończyć" podłogę by można po niej było chodzić, wsadzić jakies kartony ??

----------


## atika

> Skoro ma być drewniany.....
> Na pewno nie chcesz lanego ?........
> 
> Drewniany.
> Ja bym zrobił tak. Dolny pas wiązara tworzący strop nad parterem, jego góra, stanowiłaby punkt 0.
> Na nim płyty OSB najlepiej niezbyt szczelnie, można je też nieco podziurawić, aby umożliwić ewentualnej wilgoci ujście.
> 
> Tutaj zadałbym sobie pytanie, jak grubej izolacji cieplnej wymagamy, jak chcemy uzyskać wsp. przewodzenia cieplnego tej przegrody ??
> Od tego zależy jak - w założonym przykładzie - obniżymy na wieszakach podwieszany sufit z KG ???
> ...


Dzięki.
Teraz wszystko jasne.
Myślałam wcześniej że wysypywałeś granulat na tym "pkt  0" i nie wyobrażałam sobie jak to zrobić  :wink: ...blondynka...

Choć ja bym jednak nie chciała dodawać pustaków, a opuszczanie sufitu o 30 cm to stanowczo za dużo - może jednak da się ułożyć wełnę na płytach osb lub wysypać ten granulat - jakieś 20 cm  i na to dać jeszcze jedną warstwę płyt?? lub deski?? ma to sens ?? 

A strop drewniany - są wiązary - one dają mi to że w domu nie mam ścian nośnych - lanym stropem nie osiągnę rozpiętości 16m bez nośnych ścian.
2 przy wiązarach zresztą nie ma jak wylać stropu - sama konstrukcja daje nam stropo-dach...

----------


## atika

> Da się. Pomyśl ile i gdzie chcesz mieć ten składzik na duperele. Na całym poddaszu na punkcie 0 układasz płyty OSB. Powiedzmy, że na 20 m.kw. chcesz mieć składzik. Układasz w tym miejscu, twarde płyty wełny i przykrywasz ponownie OSB. A wokół morze granulatu..............
> Grubość płyt i granulatu może, ale nie musi być taka sama. 
> 
> pzdr


Bardzo dziękuję za radę.

Zrobię najprawdopodobniej tak. Wiązary - od doły na stelażu płyta GK - na nią 15cm między deski normalnej wełny. Na to płyta OSB i na nią jeszcze z 15-20 cm granulatu, a w miejscu "kartonowni" twarde płyty wełny z płytą OSB na wierzchu...

Nodan - sory za prywatę w Twoim wątku ale moze Tobie,lub innym też sie przydadzą te porady  :wink:

----------


## nodan

Nic nie szkodzi  :smile:  Przecież oto w idei forum chodzi  :smile: . Dużo ciekawych rzeczy , na pewno skorzystam z rad

----------


## fenix2

*@nodar* a w jakiej odległości dom stoi od granicy ? Bo jak równe 4m to może być problem jak zwiększysz o 5cm.

----------


## atika

> Odradzam.
> Tak prosto to nie ma.
> Izolatorem jest powietrze SZCZELNIE zamknięte w pewnej strukturze. Tak jest w styropianie, tak jest w wełnie, tak jest w materiałach poryzowanych przeznaczonych do wznoszenie ścian (ceramika, beton komórkowy).
> Jak to powietrze nie zostanie szczelnie związane, następuje konwekcja i struga ciepła rusza, do góry. Jak na tej górze napotka kolejną warstwę wełny (u Ciebie tak ma być) zacznie szukasz ujścia po bokach oraz wykorzystując do tego każdą szczelinę. A na wentylowanym poddaszu nie unikniesz nieszczelności i wpuścisz - siłą rzeczy - między jedną, a drugą warstwę wełny powietrze. W zimie bardzo zimne powietrze.
> Aby określona przegroda miała odpowiedni opór cieplny najlepiej by była ciągła.
> 
> pzdr



Piszę dopiero teraz bo nie wiem dlaczego ale nie miałam powiadomienia a nowym poście....

Rozumiem z tego, że bez sensu jest utykanie wełny między NIDĘ a OSB ?? lepiej całość te 30-40cm ułożyć na strychu na płytach ?? Kurde ten temat jakoś do mnie nie dociera - więc przepraszam, że trzeba mi wykładać jak 4 latkowi w przedszkolu.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Będę miał podobną konstrukcję domu, jak *atika* - parterówka z wiązarami tworzącymi jednocześnie strop, z tym że poddasze będzie na tyle duże, że chciałbym wykroić w nim dwa ekstra pokoje, małą łazienkę i graciarnię.
Tyle, że w pierwszym etapie na pewno poddasze będzie nieużytkowe.

Ciekawa koncepcja z granulatem.
Rozumiem, że w porównaniu do klasycznej waty w rolce takie rozwiązanie jest tańsze.
A jak z właściwościami wygłuszającymi (przy poddaszu częściowo użytkowym ma to już znaczenie)?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Granulat ma tą zaletę, że dość szczelnie wypełni Ci przestrzeń nie pozostawiając mostków termicznych trudnych do wyeliminowania, gdy wełnę z rolki układa się pomiędzy wiązary.pzdr


Ja dolny pas wiązarów będę miał w postaci kratownicy:

W niej będą poprowadzone instalacje (rury WM, kable prądowe, odpowietrzenie kanalizy, pewnie rurki instalacji poddasza), więc będzie tam niezły galimatias.
Pasuje mi zasypanie wszystkiego granulatem.
Zastanawiam się jak szczelnie zamontować folię paroizolacyjną od góry płyt GK tworzących strop.

Na myszy proponuję to:
http://www.hodowlany.pl/i470_Lapka_z...tka_29_cm.html
Od dwóch lat mam coś takiego. Pozwala mi to zachować pozory humanitaryzmu, choć pewnie mysz wypuszczona teraz na pole nie ma wielu szans.

----------


## janek17

Witam, jak dajesz izolację to obowiązkowo musisz dać folię,która powstrzyma przenikanie wilgotnego powietrza z niższej kondygnacji. Na folię dajesz izolację. NIE MOŻESZ ZAMYKAĆ OD GÓRY SZCZELNIE IZOLACJI ZIMNE POWIETRZE MUSI SIĘ PORUSZAĆ SWOBODNIE PO WIERZCHNIEJ WARSTWIE IZOLACJI. Zamknięcie szczelnie izolacji powoduje powstawanie punktu rosy. Tworzenie punktu rosy to katastrofa, która ujawni się po latach użytkowania. niektórzy FORUMOWICZE zapomnieli o prawach FIZYKI. 

POZDRAWIM

----------


## MORHOT

No to 15 czy 20 cm tego styropianu?
Warto? Umie ktoś policzyć oszczędność w ogrzewaniu gazem z rurki dla średniego domu (180m2 z użytkowym poddaszem, ściany z porothermu 25) ?
Bo dodatkowy koszt inwestycji policzyć łatwo...

----------


## janek17

Witam , mój poprzedni wpis był do innego forum pomyłkowo wpisałem go tutaj PRZEPRASZAM, jeżeli chodzi o grubość styropianu na ścianę z betonu komórkowego występuje problem. Wrzuciłem Twoje dane tj. grubość ściany i styropian program pokazał mi że wystąpi punkt rosy. Podałem 24cm beton kom. 15 cm styropian dało następujący wynik: wytrąci się woda w ciągu 60 dni zimowych w ilości 30g/m2 , osuszenie ściany w okresie ciepłym tj.powyżej 12st C nastąpi w ciągu 8dni. Punkt rosy wystąpi w styropianie na głębokości licząc od zewnątrz ok 7 cm grubości ok 18cm. Po zwiększeniu grubości styropianu na 20 cm dało następujący wynik:  Wytrąci się woda w ciągu 60dni zim. w ilości 10g/m2, na osuszenie ściany potrzeba będzie 6dni. punkt rosy wystąpi w styropianie na głębokości 4 cm i będzie sięgał w głąb 11 cm mierząc od zewnętrznej strony. Myślę że wszystko przemawia za styropianem grubszym, chociaż nie jest to rozwiązanie optymalne.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## janek17

Witaj MORHOT, na Twoje pytania nikt nie odpowie nie ma takich szans.Nie podajesz praktycznie nic o budynku np: jakie masz okna, drzwi, strop, dom podpiwniczony ? jakie tynki i ich grubość, głębokość wód gruntowych, w jakiej części polski mieszkasz i jeszcze wiele innych czynników ma wpływ na zużycie energii. Jeżeli wszystkie parametry podasz budynku to i tak nikt Ci nie będzie robił za friko. Te rzeczy wyliczają projektanci jak projektują budynek. Kupując projekt należało spytać czy są wyliczenia strat energii w budynku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aadamuss24

Dziesięć lat temu ludzie ocieplali 5 cm i dziś żałują, że tylko 5 cm dawali. Daj 20 cm i będziesz miał mniejsze wyrzuty sumienia  :smile:  pozdr adam

----------


## MORHOT

> Dziesięć lat temu ludzie ocieplali 5 cm i dziś żałują, że tylko 5 cm dawali. Daj 20 cm i będziesz miał mniejsze wyrzuty sumienia  pozdr adam


Tym tokiem myślenia właśnie się kieruję...

----------


## fenix2

> Dziesięć lat temu ludzie ocieplali 5 cm i dziś żałują, że tylko 5 cm dawali. Daj 20 cm i będziesz miał mniejsze wyrzuty sumienia  pozdr adam


Pewnie za 10lat będą lepsze materiały i technologie.

----------


## rania

> Pewnie za 10lat będą lepsze materiały i technologie.


Oczywiscie, ale ten kto buduje teraz juz z nich nie skorzysta. Bo czy bedziesz za 10 lat wymienial tradycyjny styropian na "nowy super produkt"? Chyba, ze czekasz 10 lat na te nowe materialy...

P.S. Ja sie zastanawiam czy 25 cm styropianu czy 30. Hmmm, chyba dam 30.

----------


## aadamuss24

Coraz wiecej jest takich co daja 20 do 50 cm i coraz mniej to dziwi. pozdr adam

----------


## MORHOT

Takie zgrubne obliczenia... Obliczamy różnicę w stratach ciepła przez ściany zewnątrzne.
Założenia: 
Powierzchnia ścian zewnętrznych domu 245m2
Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła styropianu 0,036 W/mK
Koszt 1 kWh (gaz z rurki) 0,15 zł
Cena 1m3 styropianu 130 zł
Ściana Porotherm 25 na zwykłej zaprawie

Koszt ocieplenia 10 cm styropianu = X, roczny koszt ogrzewania domu = Y
Koszt ocieplenia 15 cm styropianu  = X + 1600 zł, roczny koszt ogrzewania domu = Y - 368 zł   --> zwrot za 4,3 roku
Koszt ocieplenia 20 cm styropianu = X + 3200 zł, roczny koszt ogrzewania domu = Y - 577 zł    --> zwrot za 5,5 roku
Koszt ocieplenia 25 cm styropianu = X + 4800 zł, roczny koszt ogrzewania domu = Y - 683 zł   --> zwrot za 7,2 roku
Koszt ocieplenia 30 cm styropianu = X + 6400 zł, roczny koszt ogrzewania domu  = Y - 785 zł    --> zwrot za 8,1 roku
Koszt ocieplenia 40 cm styropianu = X + 9600 zł, roczny koszt ogrzewania domu  = Y - 918 zł    --> zwrot za 10,4 roku

Zakładając trwałość elewacji i styropianu 20 lat (a pewnie wytrzyma więcej) to zwiększanie grubości sytropianu OPŁACA SIĘ !

----------


## aadamuss24

Biorąc jeszcze pod uwagę okresowy spadek kaloryczności gazu to jeszcze bardziej się opłaca  :smile:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

I zmiany jego cen i inflację.  :smile:

----------


## MORHOT

no tak, ale to przesunie wynik jeszcze bardziej w stronę OPŁACA SIĘ  :Biggrin:

----------


## bdan

A kiedy zwrócą się te same grubości szarego styropianu ? Czy warto ponieść ten koszt

----------


## bdan

Okna będą montowane niestety z licem muru ( 1 cm poza lico), miejsce by było ale w projekcie mamy 20 cm i tak już raczej pozostanie, bo okna byłyby za bardzo "wsunięte". Teraz tylko dylemat czy iść w wysokie koszty szargo styro. Ogrzewanie gazem.

----------


## bdan

Będzie rekuperator; co do styro to mamy jeszcze czas do jesieni przyszłego roku, zobaczymy jak z cenami, może różnica w cenie zmaleje  :wink:

----------


## bdan

Z tym sondowaniem to też nie jest tak prosto, bo z jednej strony myślę, żeby kupić zimą, bo może będą obnizki cen a z drugiej strony może konkurencja w szarych wymusi niższe ceny w terminie późniejszym.  Ale jakbyś coś wiedział o promocjach to dawaj znać

----------


## kamyk68

Ja ostatnio kupowałem np.Platinium plus z Termoorganiki 20cm z frezowany po 168zł m3

----------


## janek17

Witaj MORHOT, widzę że się zmobilizowałeś i policzyłeś straty!!!!!!!!!!!! 
W Twoich kalkulacjach ze styropianem nie uwzględniłeś powstawania punktu rosy. Przy położeniu styropianu przy grubości i 40 cm, powstanie punkt rosy o szerokości ok. 15 cm. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bdan

> Ja ostatnio kupowałem np.Platinium plus z Termoorganiki 20cm z frezowany po 168zł m3


A gdzie ten styropian w takiej cenie

----------


## MORHOT

*janek17* - przyznam, że nie zgłębiłem tego zjawiska. Rozumiem, że masz na myśli punkt rosy 15 cm od zewnętrznej powierzchni ściany?
Czyli max. bezpieczna grubość styro wg Ciebie, to 30 cm?

----------


## kamyk68

> A gdzie ten styropian w takiej cenie



Best -Bud  koło Kołbieli woj .mazowieckie

----------


## janek17

> *janek17* - przyznam, że nie zgłębiłem tego zjawiska. Rozumiem, że masz na myśli punkt rosy 15 cm od zewnętrznej powierzchni ściany?
> Czyli max. bezpieczna grubość styro wg Ciebie, to 30 cm?


Witaj MORHOT, 
opieram się na programie, który wylicza straty ciepła poprzez ściany z uwzględnieniem powstawania punktu rosy. Można użyć innych materiałów poza zwykłym styropianie. Jest to program z niemieckiego instytutu i mam nadzieję że nie wprowadza w błąd. Próbowałem dać izolację od wewnątrz nie przyjmuje takiego rozwiązania. Uważam że jest to dobry program i można się na nim wzorować. W/g mnie optymalna grubość to jest 30 cm.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MORHOT

Ja pytam tylko hipotetycznie - więcej niż 30 i tak nie dam, a może się skończy na 20... mniej na pewno nie.

----------


## janek17

> Ja pytam tylko hipotetycznie - więcej niż 30 i tak nie dam, a może się skończy na 20... mniej na pewno nie.


Halo MORHOT,
nie wiem jaką masz cegłę, ale ja zrobiłem taką symulację:

1. tynk wapienno-gipsowy  grubość 1 cm
2. poroton T7 produkowany od 2008 grub. 24cm
3. wełna kamienna grub. 20 cm
4. przerwa z ruchomym powietrzem 3 cm
5. płyta OSB 2 cm
6. tynk twardy 1 cm
i to daje mi wartość U=0,11W/mqK.  
Przy tej opcji nie powstaje punkt rosy. W punkcie 4 jest przerwa należy na dole ściany w przerwie zainstalować nawiewniki, a w górnej części wywiewniki co zabezpieczy ścianę przed wilgocią. Tak ja bym zrobił w swoim budynku. Musisz sam poszukać opcji, która dla Ciebie będzie optymalna pod względem finansowym i wartościami U. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## _FIX_

> Ja pytam tylko hipotetycznie - więcej niż 30 i tak nie dam, a może się skończy na 20... mniej na pewno nie.


Jak chcesz dawać 20 cm do zainwestuj w grafitowy/szary np o współczynniku deklarowanym 0,031

----------


## MORHOT

Tia, a kalkulatora to ja nie mam?
20 cm zwykłego styropianu = ok 6000 zł
20 cm megacudownego, szarografitowego w kropkociapki i co tam jeszcze = 9500, co odpowiada 24 cm zwykłego... 
Za 24 cm zwykłego zapłacę poniżej 7500, a te 4 cm mniej na grubości ściny różnicy mi nie zrobi.

Wniosek styropian "ciepły" jest nieproporcjonalnie droższy w stosunku do tego o ile jest lepszy...

----------


## janek17

> bardzo optymistyczny wynik ci wyszedł, ta wełna to z lambda 0,03 ??


Witaj mpoplaw,
nie wełna ma lambdę 0,04, ale jest poroton T07 gdzie lambda jest 0,07. Dlatego wyszedł tak dobry wynik.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Katarzyna S

> Czy różnica w ociepleniu ściany z betonu komórkowego 24cm styropianem 20cm będzie warta świeczki czy pozostać przy 15cm? Chodzi też o porównanie co do poniesionych kosztów czyli zysku energetycznego


Są metody określania optymalnej ekonomicznie grubości izolacji – statyczna SPBT i dynamiczna NPV. Jeżeli chcesz uwzględniać aktualne ceny energii to użyj metody statycznej – grubości docieplenia będą mniejsze, a jeżeli chcesz uwzględnić wzrost cen energii to wybierz metodę dynamiczną – grubość izolacji będzie większa. Generalnie takie wyliczenia robią audytorzy energetyczni.

----------


## JurekM

Witajcie!
Też miałem taki myśli ale w rezultacie zdecydowałem się na 16 cm szarego o lambda 0,3 zamiast 20 cm zwykłego.
"Troszkę" drożej, ale lepiej wygląda grubość za oknem jak ma się okna zlicowane ze ścianą.
pozdrawiam

----------


## rafal190

> nie wełna ma lambdę 0,04, ale jest poroton T07 gdzie lambda jest 0,07. Dlatego wyszedł tak dobry wynik.


Chyba coś Ci się pomieszało... skoro ten T07 ma lambde 0,07 to znaczy, że jest gorszy od wełny.. wełna ma opór cieplny przy grubości założonych 24 cm R=6 co daje współczynnik przenikania na poziomie U=0,16; dla T07 gr 24 opór wynosi zaledwie 3,42 a to daje U=0,29.

----------


## janek17

> Chyba coś Ci się pomieszało... skoro ten T07 ma lambde 0,07 to znaczy, że jest gorszy od wełny.. wełna ma opór cieplny przy grubości założonych 24 cm R=6 co daje współczynnik przenikania na poziomie U=0,16; dla T07 gr 24 opór wynosi zaledwie 3,42 a to daje U=0,29.


Chyba nie,

 wełna ma                                           R=6, mqK/W         lambda dla wełny jest 0,04  (W/mK)          U= 0,16 W/mqK
proton T7 produkowany od 2008r  R=3,429 mqK/W, lambda 0,07 (W/mK)                                     U= 0,27 W/mqK
Dane zaczerpnięte z niemieckich źródeł myślę że są wiarygodne. Jak widzisz nasze dane prawie się pokrywają. poroton jest napewno gorszy od wełny. Nie wiem skąd wziąłeś wartość U=0,29  W/mqK ? u mnie wyszło jak wyżej podałem.

pozdrawiam

----------


## rafal190

> Chyba nie,
> 
>   poroton jest napewno gorszy od wełny


Ależ ja właśnie to napisałem, że T07 jest gorszy.

R (opór)= d/lambda ... =0,24/0,07 = 3,4285 == 3,43 ... U(współczynnik przenikania) = 1/R = 0,29 [W/(m2K). A teraz sam policz sobie dla wełny.. d - to grubość materału w metrach. I tak dla Twojej informacji... im mniejsza lambda tym lepiej...

----------


## _FIX_

> Tia, a kalkulatora to ja nie mam?
> 20 cm zwykłego styropianu = ok 6000 zł
> 20 cm megacudownego, szarografitowego w kropkociapki i co tam jeszcze = 9500, co odpowiada 24 cm zwykłego... 
> Za 24 cm zwykłego zapłacę poniżej 7500, a te 4 cm mniej na grubości ściny różnicy mi nie zrobi.
> 
> Wniosek styropian "ciepły" jest nieproporcjonalnie droższy w stosunku do tego o ile jest lepszy...


Zapomniałem dodać, że zamiast 20cm  - 0,036 możesz dać 16cm  - 0,031.  Jak sam napisałeś:  Wniosek styropian "ciepły" jest nieproporcjonalnie droższy w stosunku do tego o ile jest lepszy.. No niby tak, ale ściana jest cieńsza, ładniej wygląda. Rozumiem, że raczej zależy Ci na kasie niż wyglądzie. W sumie to i tak chcesz kupić dosyć dobry styro (0.036 ) , bo większość ludzi kupuje 0.042 (który w ogóle nie powinien być stosowany na elewacje)  i myślą, że jak dadzą 20 cm to będzie super ciepło. heh  Nie wszyscy umieją liczyć i zapominają, że styropian kupuje się na m3.

----------


## MORHOT

BTW - chyba dośc trudno dostać długie kołki do styro powyżej 20 cm, a jak juz są, to są dużo droższe.
Mam rację?

----------


## _FIX_

Można bezproblemowo kupić w dobrych hurtowniach z materiałami do elewacji. Występują o średnicy 10mm i rzadko spotykane 12 mm (mniej się gną i łamią podczas wbijania, ale są sporo droższe w porównaniu do 10mm).

----------


## tank102

Tylko Termoorganika i styropian Patinum - ja dałem 20 cm , dla siebie nie ma co oszczędząć
System STO docieplenia

----------


## byggmol

Witam wszystkich,

Za rok zaczynam budowe i chce przemyleć wszystko wcześniej. Powiedzcie mi, czy będzie trudno zejsc do domu 4,5 litrowego zakładająć że;
1.Projekt Mateusz z archipelagu, 175m2, parter z poddaszem użytkowym, http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...1&SearchForm=1

2.Usytuowanie domu dobre tzn. salon i większość pokoji od płd. zach.,a kuchnia, wejscie, garaż, pralnia(w projekcie pokój obok garażu, garaż wsune 1m w głąd bo dzialka wąska i tam bedzie pralnia), od płn. zach., 
3. Będzie reku na 100, dwa kominki wentyl. out, kominek w salonie zostaje, 
4.Na dachu dwa połaciowe, od zach, od południa, duże przeszklenia zostaną, okna założe trzy szybowe z roletami zewnętrznymi, 
5. *Fundamenty czy płyta fundam.?Tu mam ból głowy, nie wiem co wybrać , dla domu 4 litrowego, lepiej płyte czy nie koniecznie jezeli koszt bedzie dużo wiekszy* 
6.Ściany hmm nie problem moge wydać 2 lub 3000 tys wiecej na styropian, 
np. 25 cm i pustak ceramiczny, czy beton komórkowy i wełna, i czy pod dach wystarczy 30cm?
7. Dom nie podpiwniczony, badania deolog. jeszcze przedemną ale możliwy wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, blisko rzeki
8. Ogrzewanie planuje gazem.

To mój pierwszy taki post więc prosze o wyrozumialość, tematy o płycie fund., ociepleniu śledze pilnie, ale mam kompletny mętlik na razie więc jestem z wami :yes:  :sleep:  ,

pozdrawiam Bart

----------


## MORHOT

Widzisz, nie wiedziałem...
Do tej pory WSZYSTKIE elewacje w BSO widziałem kołkowane.
Zresztą będę spał spokojniej jak troche tych kołków będzie... Skoro wszyscy dają....
Poza tym wiesz, że z wykonawcą (bo sam przeca sobie tego nie położę, mimo że wiele planuję zrobić sam) i z jego solidnością może byc różnie...

----------


## aadamuss24

U siebie planowałem nie kołkować, ale jak zobaczyłem, że co któryś tam styro się odkleja to kołkowałem na zakrętach  :smile:  pozdr adam

----------


## rafal190

Z ciekawostek to mogę podpowiedzieć, że obecnie już są kleje które mają aprobaty na mocowanie izolacji bodaj, że do 25 m bez kołkowania. Przy czym są oczywiście znacznie droższe.

----------


## tfor

> .........................................metodzie klejenia tylko na placki kleju...................................


widziałem ostatnio, jak facet kładł klej na styropian nie plackami tylko na cała płaszczyznę dużymi zębami wyrównując. Tłumaczył się, że plackami można połozyć nierówno styro a na zęby zawsze będzie równo. Co Wy o ty sądzicie?

----------


## MORHOT

*mpoplaw* wrzuć prosze jakiś schemacik, w których miejscach powinien być położony klej na płytę w systemie "na wianki"

----------


## aadamuss24

po obwodzie na całości płyty i placki na środku  :smile:

----------


## tfor

> na wianki też wyjdzie równo bez klawiszowania, i kleju mniej pójdzie a będzie wystarczająco mocno, choć powiedzmy sobie szczerze kto bogatemu zabroni


wianki i placki musza być grubiej niż położenie na cąłości, wiec nie wiem skad masz wiedze, że wiecej kleju wejdzie i bogaty tylko może. 
http://www.budujemydom.pl/component/...878/Itemid,38/

----------


## aadamuss24

Tylko, że po całości to ściana musi być idealnie równa, chyba, że szlifowanie całego styropianu. pozdr adam

----------


## kurt76

ja ocieplalem bez kolkowania, styro 25 cm, klej ceresit ZU

----------


## krzysztof czajka

panowie a jaka grubość styropianu jeżeli chciałbym dom ogrzewać kominkowo?

----------


## fenix2

20-30cm
strop 50cm

----------


## byggmol

*Ponawiam post*

Witam wszystkich,

Za rok zaczynam budowe i chce przemyleć wszystko wcześniej. Powiedzcie mi, czy będzie trudno zejsc do domu 4,5 litrowego zakładająć że;
1.Projekt Mateusz z archipelagu, 175m2, parter z poddaszem użytkowym, http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...1&SearchForm=1

2.Usytuowanie domu dobre tzn. salon i większość pokoji od płd. zach.,a kuchnia, wejscie, garaż, pralnia(w projekcie pokój obok garażu, garaż wsune 1m w głąd bo dzialka wąska i tam bedzie pralnia), od płn. zach., 
3. Będzie reku na 100, dwa kominki wentyl. out, kominek w salonie zostaje, 
4.Na dachu dwa połaciowe, od zach, od południa, duże przeszklenia zostaną, okna założe trzy szybowe z roletami zewnętrznymi, 
5. Fundamenty czy płyta fundam.?Tu mam ból głowy, nie wiem co wybrać , dla domu 4 litrowego, lepiej płyte czy nie koniecznie jezeli koszt bedzie dużo wiekszy 
6.Ściany hmm nie problem moge wydać 2 lub 3000 tys wiecej na styropian, 
np. 25 cm i pustak ceramiczny, czy beton komórkowy i wełna, i czy pod dach wystarczy 30cm?
7. Dom nie podpiwniczony, badania deolog. jeszcze przedemną ale możliwy wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, blisko rzeki
8. Ogrzewanie planuje gazem.

To mój pierwszy taki post więc prosze o wyrozumialość, tematy o płycie fund., ociepleniu śledze pilnie, ale mam kompletny mętlik na razie więc jestem z wami ,

pozdrawiam Bart

----------


## aadamuss24

Hej. Południowy zachód to ładne widoki i ciepło latem. Zimą słońce już tam nie dochodzi. Okna połaciowe trudne do ocieplenia. Płyta będzie droga. pozdr adam

----------


## jarett

> Takie zgrubne obliczenia... Obliczamy różnicę w stratach ciepła przez ściany zewnątrzne.
> Koszt ocieplenia 10 cm styropianu = X, roczny koszt ogrzewania domu = Y
> Koszt ocieplenia 15 cm styropianu  = X + 1600 zł, roczny koszt ogrzewania domu = Y - 368 zł   --> zwrot za 4,3 roku
> .....


Zdradź no humaniście jakim to wzorem/kalkulatorem/sposobem policzyłeś? Bo chciałbym to zrobić dla swojego przypadku. Stoję przed podobnym dylematem. W projekcie mam 12cm, chcę dać 15 cm, ale właściwie bardziej interesuje mnie manipulacją lambdą bo już nie chce iść w 20 cm (estetyka). Pogrubianie styropianu to być może opłacalny interes, ale czy zamiana 15cm 042 na 15cm 031 nadal wygląda tak kolorowo?

Generalnie potrzebuje sposobu na policzenie oszczędności przy zmianie U ściany. A nawet nie ściany a przegrody (jak policzyć U dla podłogi na gruncie?).

----------


## byggmol

http://www.styropiany.pl/index.cgi?o...kod=kalkulator

kalkulator, możesz obliczyc U sciany,

pozdrawiam

----------


## jarett

U ściany to ja daję radę policzyć. Interesuje mnie jak policzyć ile energii oszczędzę (ile mniej gazu spalę) jeśli moja ściana będzie miała U=0.17 zamiast 0,21.

----------


## byggmol

Aha no ieszcze masz to: http://www.styropiany.pl/poradnik/AB...styropianu.pdf, bardzo fajne info i wzory , plus opis jak mozna zrobic , to powinien byc niezbednik dla tych co chca tu pytać, wcześniej trzeba tam zajrzeć, kolega wyżej wrzucił zresztą link jak widze

----------


## jarett

Audytor - chodzi oczywiście o ten program komputerowy?

OK, dzięki chłopaki - zawalcze z tym i zobaczę co mi wyjdzie.

----------


## HenoK

> audytor OZC potrafi to w biegu przeliczać i jest w dodatku tak mądry że robi to z indywidualnym podejściem dla każdego domku z osobna
> 
> co do styropianów to można je porównywać zwyczajnie z proporcji procentowej, czyli jeśli jakiś styropian ma o 10% lepszą lambdę to automatem nie morze być droższy o więcej niż 10%


Można i bez Audytora OZC. Trzeba tylko znać średnią temperaturę zewnętrzną w sezonie grzewczym i średnią temperaturę w pomieszczeniach.
Tę pierwszą można odczytać dla Wrocławia np. stąd : http://polish.wunderground.com/NORMS...4&Units=metric 
Z tych danych dla poszczególnych miesięcy możesz policzyć straty ciepła, a stąd już blisko do kosztów.

----------


## jarett

> Można i bez Audytora OZC. Trzeba tylko znać średnią temperaturę zewnętrzną w sezonie grzewczym i średnią temperaturę w pomieszczeniach.


i co z nimi zrobić.
Pobawiłem się Audytorem ale to zdecydowanie przekracza moją cierpliwość, umiejętności i potrzeby. 
Potrzebuję tylko prostej informacji - przez metr ściany ocieplonej styro 042 ucieka mi X ciepła i odpowiada to ilości gazu równej Y.
i to samo dla ściany ocieplonej innym styropianem.

----------


## HenoK

> i co z nimi zrobić.


- średnia temperatura zewnętrzna dla Wrocławia w sezonie grzewczym to +2-3st. C. 
- temperatura wewnętrzna +21st. C,
- długości sezonu grzewczego ~200dni, 
- U=0,17W/(m2K), straty w sezonie grzewczym ~15kWh/m2 przez sezon grzewczy, czyli ~1,6m3 gazu
- U=0,21W/(m2K), straty w sezonie grzewczym ~18,6kWh/m2 przez sezon grzewczy, czyli ~2,0m3 gazu.
Przeliczenie z kWh na m3 gazu zależy od sprawności instalacji grzewczej.

----------


## rafal190

Bilans energetyczny jest robiony dla pełnego roku a nie dla 1 m2 i ilości gazu (zależnej również od sprawności instalacji grzewczej, rokładu pomieszczeń i wielu innych czynników). Uwzględnia przy tym zarówno zyski jak i straty a gdyby określenie ile zarobie na tym, że dopłace X złotych do izolacji było takie proste to ludzie nie musieli by się uczyć tego przez kilka lat i nie brali by za to pieniędzy tylko każdy sam by sobie brał kalkulator w domu i robił proste równanie. Jeżeli ktoś mówi, że zrobienie takiego bilansu (w pełni poprawnego) jest proste to albo jest już inżynierem i robi to od jakiegoś czasu albo nie ma o tym kompletnie pojęcia. Niestety z doświadczenia częściej występuje drugi przypadek.

----------


## jarett

Hmm w tekście do którego link wkleił *byggmol* znalazłem takie stwierdzenie:

*W uproszczeniu można przyjąć następującą zasadę obliczania zapotrzebowania na energię współczynnik U x 10 = ilość m3 gazu lub litrów oleju opałowego na każdy m2 ściany zewnętrznej w całym sezonie grzewczym.*

hmm.. jeśli tak liczyć... dla samych ścian - wiem, że to brutalne uproszczenie to...
mam 200 m2 ścian do obłożenia stryo. 
15 cm 042 daje mi U - 0,21
15 cm 033 daje mi U - 0,17
Przyjmijmy, że m3 gazu kosztuje 1,7 zł.

dla 042: 0,21x10x200x1,7zł = 714 zł
dla 033: 0,17x10x200x1,7zł = 578 zł

Różnica w cenie styro = 2000 zł
Czy zwracać się będzie przez 14 lat przy obecnej cenie gazu. 
A wg prognoz ta cena ma się podwoić do 2018 roku...

----------


## jarett

> - U=0,17W/(m2K), straty w sezonie grzewczym ~15kWh/m2 przez sezon grzewczy, czyli ~1,6m3 gazu
> - U=0,21W/(m2K), straty w sezonie grzewczym ~18,6kWh/m2 przez sezon grzewczy, czyli ~2,0m3 gazu.


0,4x200m2x1,7zł = 136 zł oszczędności w sezonie. 
Dokładnie tyle samo ile mi wyszło z powyższych obliczeń...  :smile: 

a i jeszcze szybkie obliczenia w excelu:
Jeśli przyjąć, że gaz drożeje 10% rocznie to rzeczywiście w okolicach 2018 jego cena może się podwoić w stosunku do dnia dzisiejszego i wtedy ten styro zwraca się po 8-9 latach a nie po 14.

----------


## HenoK

> Dokładnie tyle samo ile mi wyszło z powyższych obliczeń...


To oczywiście przypadek. Dla innej strefy klimatycznej wyszedłby z pewnością inny wynik.

----------


## jarett

Zapewne przypadek. To nie może być tak łatwe. 
Ale tak czy siak pokazuje to pewnie chociaż rząd wielkości w jakich należy liczyć ewentualne oszczędności.

----------


## janek17

> - średnia temperatura zewnętrzna dla Wrocławia w sezonie grzewczym to +2-3st. C. 
> - temperatura wewnętrzna +21st. C,
> - długości sezonu grzewczego ~200dni, 
> - U=0,17W/(m2K), straty w sezonie grzewczym ~15kWh/m2 przez sezon grzewczy, czyli ~1,6m3 gazu
> - U=0,21W/(m2K), straty w sezonie grzewczym ~18,6kWh/m2 przez sezon grzewczy, czyli ~2,0m3 gazu.
> Przeliczenie z kWh na m3 gazu zależy od sprawności instalacji grzewczej.


 halo,
jak chcecie się pobawić w obliczenia strat ciepła w budynku jest b. fajny program z uczelni niemieckiej w jęz. niemieckim i angielskim 
http://nesa1.uni-siegen.de/index.htm...casanova_e.htm
życzę dużo zabawy

janek

----------


## jarett

Rzeczywiście bardzo sympatyczna a przede wszystkim prosta rzecz. I nawet na pierwszy rzut oka daje dość sensowne wyniki.

----------


## janek17

Halo Jarett,
byłem na twoim blogu i wrzuciłem twoją ścianę nośną do programu , który pokazuje punkt rosy. U ciebie wystąpi punkt rosy na odcinku 10 cm w styropianie licząc od ściany na zewnątrz. Powinieneś zmienić rodzaj ocieplenia, ale to zadanie dla architekta. Domek jest ładny, technologia budowy z lat 70-tych. Dołączam wynik testu. Niestety jest w j. niemieckim mam nadzieje że dasz sobie radę.Feuchteschutz

Während der winterlichen Tauperiode von 60 Tagen fallen in diesem Bauteil insgesamt 0.105 kg Tauwasser pro Quadratmeter an. Diese Menge würde im Sommer innerhalb von 18 Tagen verdunsten (bei 12°C und einer relativen Luftfeuchtigkeit von 70% - innen wie außen), allerdings werden einzelne Schichten stark durchfeuchtet.
# 	  	Material 	sd-Wert 	Tauwasser 	Trocknungsdauer 	Gewicht
  	  	  	m 	kg/m2 	% 	Tage 	kg/m2
1 	1 cm 	Kalkgipsputz 	0.10 	- 	0.0 		14.0
2 	24 cm 	Poroton T8, ab 2006 	1.20 	0.080 	0.1 		144.0
		... auf Außenseite 		0.080 			
3 	15 cm 	Styropor 	15.00 	0.10 	3.5 (!) 		3.0
		... auf Innenseite 		0.080 		16 	
		... innerhalb 		0.024 		18 	
4 	1 cm 	Wärmedämmputz (Perlite, 013) 	0.08 	- 	0.0 		4.0
  	41 cm 	Gesamtes Bauteil 	16.38 	0.105 	  	18 	165.0

Es bildet sich Tauwasser

----------


## jarett

> Powinieneś zmienić rodzaj ocieplenia, ale to zadanie dla architekta. Domek jest ładny, technologia budowy z lat 70-tych.


Możesz rozwinąć temat? o co chodzi z technologią i rodzajem ocieplenia?

----------


## janek17

> Możesz rozwinąć temat? o co chodzi z technologią i rodzajem ocieplenia?


TO JEST ZA DUŻO PISANIA, 
1 nie dałeś drenaży wokół fundamentów, nie bednarki wpuszczonej do ławy fundamentowej, za słaba insolacja cieplna w podłodze U=0,28 W/mkw*K!!!!!!!!!!!!
Musisz popatrzeć na niemieckich stronach tam zobaczysz jak odstajemy od europy. Powiedz ile cię kosztowalo wyprowadzenie do stanu zerowego tj do płyty podłogowej. Dlaczego nie zastosowałeś płyty fundamentowej lepiej izoluje od ziemi, nie ma problemów z wodami gruntowymi. U ciebie styropian jak widzisz nie zdaje egzaminu, spróbuj wełnę kamienną, ale nie zapomnij dać przewiew od zewnątrz, bo inaczej wystąpi punkt rosy jak przy styropianie.

----------


## jarett

E, nie lubię takich podsumowań z serii - wszzystko źle, sprawdź u niemców.  Dom jest budowany technologią tradycyjną - tak jak 90% domów w Polsce. Sąd wiesz jakie będzie U podłogi jak jestem dopiero na etapie stanu surowego? Jaki styropian nie zdaje egzaminu ? - tam jest dopiero styropian w fundamencie i jak na razie trudno cokolwiek powiedzieć o jego egzaminach.

----------


## janek17

> E, nie lubię takich podsumowań z serii - wszzystko źle, sprawdź u niemców.  Dom jest budowany technologią tradycyjną - tak jak 90% domów w Polsce. Sąd wiesz jakie będzie U podłogi jak jestem dopiero na etapie stanu surowego? Jaki styropian nie zdaje egzaminu ? - tam jest dopiero styropian w fundamencie i jak na razie trudno cokolwiek powiedzieć o jego egzaminach.


Przepraszam nie wiedziałem że to cię tak zaboli, w blogu podałeś jaką grubość zamierzasz położyć , i to wrzuciłem du programu i wyrzuciło mi jakie jest U.
Nie mówię że jest źle, ale próbuję ci pomóc nim popełnisz jakiś błąd, którego po zakończeniu budowy będzie ciężko usunąć. Są specjalne programy, które pokazują punkt rosy , Ja cię nie krytykuję tyko pokazałem że przy zastosowaniu tych materiałów wystąpi punkt rosy. to wszystko.

----------


## janek17

A co się stanie jak punkt rosy wystąpi na styku z cegłą ?

----------


## jarett

> A co się stanie jak punkt rosy wystąpi na styku z cegłą ?


Piszesz, że wg programu wystąpi 10 cm od zewnętrznej krawędzi ściany. Jeśli styropianu będę miał 15 cm, to wystąpi W styropianie. 
Ciekawa dyskusja o punkcie rosy też tu: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...w-%C5%9Bcianie - połowy z tego nie rozumiem, ale wywnioskowałem chociaż tyle, że rzeczywiście punkt rosy w styropianie nie występuje. 

PS. Myślę, że pora zakończyć tę dyskusję o rosie i drenażu a wrócić do opłacalności inwestycji w styropian - schodzimy jakby z tematu...

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

wiec na czym stanęło z gruboscia bo chetnie uslysze dobitne podsumowanie  :smile:

----------


## jarett

właśnie nie wiem  :smile:  
Wcześniej ktoś liczył, że zmiana grubości z tą samą lambdą potrafi zwrócić się nawet po 4 latach
Mi (chyba) wyszło, że zmiana lambdy przy tej samej grubości zwraca się poniżej 10 lat przy założeniu 10% podwyżki cen gazu co roku. 
Tak czy siak inwestycja jest stosunkowo skromna dla niewielkiego domu - u mnie 2000 zł, a potrafi przynieść oszczędności i okres zwrotu porównywalny do instalacji solarów. Więc chyba nieźle... ale oczywiście wszystko jest zależne od konstrukcji ściany, rodzaju ogrzewania. Wszystko jednak wskazuje na to, że nie są to pieniądze wyrzucone w błoto szczególnie wobec wręcz pewnego wzrostu cen energii  :smile:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

czyli trzeba sie mocno wyedukowac pod tym katem bo widze ilu ludzi tyle opinii  :smile:

----------


## redlum

> właśnie nie wiem  
> Wcześniej ktoś liczył, że zmiana grubości z tą samą lambdą potrafi zwrócić się nawet po 4 latach
> Mi (chyba) wyszło, że zmiana lambdy przy tej samej grubości zwraca się poniżej 10 lat przy założeniu 10% podwyżki cen gazu co roku. 
> Tak czy siak inwestycja jest stosunkowo skromna dla niewielkiego domu - u mnie 2000 zł, a potrafi przynieść oszczędności i okres zwrotu porównywalny do instalacji solarów. Więc chyba nieźle... ale oczywiście wszystko jest zależne od konstrukcji ściany, rodzaju ogrzewania. Wszystko jednak wskazuje na to, że nie są to pieniądze wyrzucone w błoto szczególnie wobec wręcz pewnego wzrostu cen energii


bo ty zakładasz gaz z gazowni - czyli jeden z tańszych nośników energii - jak ktoś ma gaz z butli - albo olej opałowy - to mu się szybciej zwróci. Zaś jak będzie opalał drewnem z własnego lasu - to raczej mu się ta inwestycja nie zwróci.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

generalnie jest jeden myk:
takie wyliczenia są bardzo trudne i trudno to oszacować.
Ponieważ nie mówimy nic o oknach, dachu, posadzce, systemie wentylacyjnym, które też biorą udział w stratach.

----------


## aadamuss24

To nie jest żaden myk  :smile:  straty masz wszędzie, pozostaje kwestia jak duże. Nikt nie zakłada podwójnych okien bo to wyszłoby za drogo, ale zwiększenie grubości ocieplenia przynosi korzyści przy niewielkich nakładach. Zależy jeszcze czy komuś zależy na tych marnych kilku stówkach rocznie  :smile: ) pozdr adam

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

moze i tak choc, nie wszystko da sie przewidziec

----------


## byggmol

http://nesa1.uni-siegen.de/

gdzies to chyba bylo na forum, program o wdziecznej nazwie *CASAnova*, zakładka *products*, dla takich jak ja, czyli Audytor w dużum uproszczeniu, program bardzo intuicyjny, może nie tak *akkurat*jak audytor, ale lepszy rydz niz nic. Dla poczotkujących polecam zabawe na stronach z różnistymi kalkulatorami budowlanymi, chyba każdy producent ma coś takiego, dzięki temu dostaniemy jakieś wyobrażenie z czym to się je, **

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

czyli generalnie uwazacie ze roznica w cenie miedzy 15 a 20 jets znaczac i lepiej ja przeznaczyc na cos innego?

----------


## jarett

Ja tak nie uważam. Zamierzam jeszcze dokładniej to policzyć, ale wydaje mi się, że to jest jeden z najtańszych sposobów na realne oszczędności. A na pewno najłatwiejszy.

----------


## Wirecki

Może nie na temat, ale....
http://wyborcza.biz/finanse/1,108340...aja_buble.html

----------


## PiotrTok

> Może nie na temat, ale....
> http://wyborcza.biz/finanse/1,108340...aja_buble.html


Jak czytam takie artykuły to zawsze się zastanawiam która firma go sponsorowała oczywiście nie oficjalnie tzn. za czyje pieniądze wyjechał redaktor w podróż życia

----------


## fenix2

Wracając do tematu :

STYROPIAN SWISSPOR EPS 31 - LAMBDA - 169zł/m3

STYROPIAN SWISSPOR EPS 70 lambda 40 - fasada - 119zł/m3

----------


## gujas

apropos lambdy swisspora, czy trzeba go szlifować przed nałożeniem kleju ? ktoś tak robił ?

----------


## la***is

[QUOTE=ProStaś;4334156]No jeśli tak, to posłuchaj faceta, który mieszka w domku parterowym.

Na strop wysyp z 0,5 metra (to nie żart) granulatu wełny, zwłaszcza jeśli będzie on wylany. Jak ma być drewniany to ze 30-40 cm.. (ale lepiej wylej ten strop, nie wiem na jakim jesteś etapie). Granulat wełny jest o połowę tańszy niż wełna z rolki uznanych producentów, więc 0,5 m. = 0,25 m. cenowo. 

A może tak, EKOFIBER ??  Lepsze parametry izolacyjne, niższa waga, nie wymaga stosowania paroizolacji.

pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

> Ten wyciąg z Allegro to w jakim sensie jest powrotem do dyskusji ?


Takim że rozmawialiśmy czy zastosować 20 zwykłego czy 15 z lepszym współczynnikiem i czy to się opłaca.

----------


## _FIX_

Podałeś tylko ceny, nawiązując do tematu napisz co Ty o  tym sądzisz

----------


## MORHOT

Panowie, jakby nie liczyć zawsze wyjdzie, że aby uzyskać założone U ściany ekonomicznie bardziej się opłaca położyć grubiej tańszego styropianu, niż cieniej droższego, o lepszej lambdzie. Przy większych grubościach dochodzi jedynie kwestia nadmiernedo pogrubienia ściany. I tu się można zastanawiać, ale IMO powyżej 20 cm ocieplenia ma to sens...

[Edit] ma sens się zastanowić  :Biggrin:

----------


## sentralix

Ja ociepliłem 20 cm styro Termoorganiki gold (w kropki) na zakładkę. Przyklejony na klej piankowy, bez kołków. Uważam, że różnica w ogólnych kosztach jest tak niewielka, że warto.

----------


## fenix2

Jak policzyłem to około 1500zł drożej wyjdzie 20cm styro.

----------


## owp

Podaje link do arkusza excella, gdzie można sobie policzyć o ile wzrośnie cena.
Podane lambdy i ceny styropianu można zmienić (są z allegro). Inne - m2 ścian, grubość albo oczekiwane u też można zmieniać.
Jeśli gdzieś jest błąd - proszę o korektę  :smile: 
http://www.speedyshare.com/files/252...obliczenie.xls

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Zaraz sobie skorzystam z arkusika. Miałam właśnie zadać pytanie w stylu "co z tym fantem zrobic?" W projekcie mamy 20cm styro i tak miało być, tyle, że panowie dekarze wypuścili nam dach na 23 cm, ściana zew jest dość nierówna, tak, że zmieści się 18cm. Miałam pytać właśnie czy jest sens walczyć o te 2cm i położyć np szary styro 18cm lambda 0,031 czy jakoś tak.
Ale biorąc pod uwagę zysk energetyczny i ekonomikę- chyba sobie daruję.

----------


## *milek*

O, widzę Olguś że masz podobne dylematy co ja... 
A ścian jeszcze nie ma, więc nie wiadomo jak mocno się jeszcze te moje dylematy pogłębią  :roll eyes:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> O, widzę Olguś że masz podobne dylematy co ja... 
> A ścian jeszcze nie ma, więc nie wiadomo jak mocno się jeszcze te moje dylematy pogłębią


 no nie no, you can run but you can't hide  :big grin:   :wink: 
ano, ano, liczymy, przeliczamy i kasę i współczynniki i wszystkie za i przeciw

----------


## *milek*

> no nie no, you can run but you can't hide


Taa, ja też się cieszę, że Cię widzę  :big tongue:

----------


## tomclav

cena ekofiber mędzy 150-250 zl za m3 z plikacja w sciany poprzez wdmuchniecie.zapraszam do mnie w sobote- beda dmuchac 90m3 :wink:

----------


## rzufik1

ja dalem 15 cm. tylko teraz  mam pytanie.... czy znajde  gdzies rysunek jak powinno wyglądac obrobienie okien styropianem ... i parapetów.Mam wrażenie ze mi wieje koło okna.. a widze ze styropian jest dolepiony do okna... nie zachodzi mi nic na element zewnętrzny..

----------


## fenix2

Styropian powinien wchodzić około 4cm na ościeżnicę okna.

----------


## MORHOT

hihi, my to jesteśmy jacyś dziwni  :big grin: 
Pojechałem dzis kontrolnie do dużego i szanującego się składu z farbami, tynkami i styropianami w mojej mieścinie.
Na pytanie o styropian grubości 25 cm, facet popatrzył na mnie jak na niegroźnego świra...
W kwestii 20 cm - "zamawialiśmy taki jednemu klientowi w zeszłym rozku, więc zamówić pewnie się da"
Na pytanie o lepszą lambde usłyszałem "jest taki 036, ale to jest na podłogi tylko".
Więc poczułem się jakoś dziwnie... ech... chyba zamówię przez internet - przynajmniej nie będę musiał się sprzedawcy tłumaczyć po co mi to...

----------


## marcin_cinas

Hehe Morhot święte słowa, spora część z forumowiczów jest po prostu inna niż reszta. Ja spotkałem się z podobnymi odpowiedziami a chciałem tylko 15 cm tylko o lepszej lambdzie, to się za głowę łapali po co 10 cm wystarczy itp. Również proponowali mi podłogowy 0,36 skończyło się na PLATINUM PLUS fasada. To świadczy tylko o tym że mało kto w ogóle zdaje sobie sprawę z tego czym buduje. Co do 25 cm to bym u siebie tyle nie dał no chyba ze miałbym okna inaczej montowane ale nad 20 myślałem.

----------


## grzeniu666

Liczyłem z grubsza dla siebie (dla ścian z silikatów), porównywałem Silver i Platinum. Wyszło mi że np. zamieniając 20cm Silvera na 15cm Platinum dopłacam 10% ceny i poświęcam 10% U (okolice 0,2) ale zyskuję ścianę 5cm węższą, i chyba się na to zdecyduję. Ewentualna dopłata do Platinum 20cm powinna wrócić w rachunkach za grzanie gazem przez około 15 lat.

----------


## MORHOT

Ja chyba postawię na Swisspora, i to komplet do domu, czyli:
48m3 Swisspor Lambda 031 gr 20 cm po 169zł
20m3 Swisspor podłoga 038 gr 10 cm  po 135zł (dwie warstwy)
5m3 Swisspor T (akustyczny) gr 5 cm po 115zł (na poddasze)

W takich ilościach kazdy mi to gratis przywiezie z pocałowaniem ręki  :Smile:

----------


## babcuk

a jaka cena tej ORGANIKA  PLATINUM PLUS fasada
bo ja znalazłem za 190zł m.sześ
nie jest to duża różnica między Swisspor Lambda 031 a parametry ma lepsze ORGANIKA

----------


## rudzik2005

Na pytanie o lepszą lambde usłyszałem "jest taki 036, ale to jest na podłogi tylko".
Więc poczułem się jakoś dziwnie... ech... chyba zamówię przez internet - przynajmniej nie będę musiał się sprzedawcy tłumaczyć po co mi to...[/QUOTE]

Jakbym widział i słyszał swoje rozmowy w składach bud. Tam wszyscy mi mówią, że 12 cm styro na ścianę wystarczy no jak się pan upiera to 15 cm to już max. Jak mówię że chcę dać 18-20 cm i to tego z lambdą 0,31 to się jakoś dziwnie patrzą. Tylko, że to nie oni będą mieszkać i płacić rachunki za ogrzewanie. U siebie (parterówka, 24 bk na P+W) zamierzam dac min 18 cm styro o lepszej lambdzie. Zastanawiam się nad Swisspor lambda i organika platinium. Możecie podrzucić swoje spostrzeżenia co do tych dwóch styropianów. Dzięki.

----------


## bladyy78

A wiecie że gorzej kładzie się styropian o grubości 20cm niż 10. Jak ja bym był firmą to za grubszy styropian pewnie brał bym dopłatę.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Ja najbardziej nie lubię ekip, które próbują uszczęśliwić inwestora na siłę... Jak mówimy, że chcemy 20 cm styro, zaraz patrzą na nas, co najmniej, jak byśmy byli zielonymi ludkami z innej planety. I zaczyna się wykład, że max to 15, ludzie zazwyczaj 10-12 cm dają, itp, itd. To co ja mam dalej z taką ekipą gadać o mostkach, żeby mi styro na ościeżnice okien wjechali, żeby mi attykę dookoła ocieplili- wtedy to na mnie psychiatrę na bank naślą... A buduję niby w wielkim mieście.
Najgorsze są argumenty, bo rozumiem, poruszane ztresztą i w tym wątku dywagacje na temat opłacalności i rachunku ekonomicznego zastosowania np. 18 cm lambda 031, a zwykłego styro gr 20cm- to ma sens. Ale jak się do tego ma argument, bo ludzie dają 10cm ?!
Fakt, że jestem "babą" dodaje tylko pikanetrii w moich rozmowach z fachoffcami... :big grin:

----------


## owp

> 48m3 Swisspor Lambda 031 gr 20 cm po 196zł


Liczyłeś, czy Ci się to kiedykolwiek zwróci ? Bo zapłacisz jakieś 4 tys więcej za sam styropian.
Ja podchodzę do energooszczędności tak - tam gdzie dodatkowa inwestycja da także większy komfort (np. WM, albo nawet 15cm dobrego styro, a 20 słabego), może mi się nie zwrócić, ale w przypadku styropianu to jedyne kryterium. Tym bardziej, że na dom biorę kredyt, więc każdy tysiąc powiększam o odsetki na 30 lat  :smile: 
Jak popadam w hurraoptymizm, co tu jeszcze można fajnego zastosować, czasem nachodzi mnie refleksja - 'no tak, ale to 5 (czy tam ile) miesięcy spłacania kredytu'  :Smile: 
Dlatego też nie zakładam solarów i pompy ciepła, choć idea jest super

----------


## kurt76

ja bralem 038 po 97 zl/m3 (grubosc 25 cm)
ale to bylo 02.2010 cykliczny dolek cenowy.

i teraz moja opinia nt ocieplenia: lepiej kupic grubszy tanszy + okna w warstwie ocieplenia, niz cienszy drozszy a okna normalnie.

----------


## *milek*

> Można sobie pomóc w procesie decyzyjnym o zastosowaniu rozwiązań energooszczędnych (np. pogrubienie styro), wybierając jako źródła ciepła najdroższy nośnik energii, czyli prąd.
> Ja tak mam.
> I nie miałem kłopotów przy wyborach, zdecydowana większość rozwiązań mi się opłacała. Przynajmniej mentalnie.
> 
> pzdr


Hm... to ja sobie nie pomogę - ma być kominek z płaszczem a w dalszych planach do tego pompa ciepła...
Się zobaczy...




> Ja najbardziej nie lubię ekip, które próbują uszczęśliwić inwestora na siłę... Jak mówimy, że chcemy 20 cm styro, zaraz patrzą na nas, co najmniej, jak byśmy byli zielonymi ludkami z innej planety. I zaczyna się wykład, że max to 15, ludzie zazwyczaj 10-12 cm dają, itp, itd. To co ja mam dalej z taką ekipą gadać o mostkach, żeby mi styro na ościeżnice okien wjechali, żeby mi attykę dookoła ocieplili- wtedy to na mnie psychiatrę na bank naślą... A buduję niby w wielkim mieście.
> Najgorsze są argumenty, bo rozumiem, poruszane ztresztą i w tym wątku dywagacje na temat opłacalności i rachunku ekonomicznego zastosowania np. 18 cm lambda 031, a zwykłego styro gr 20cm- to ma sens. Ale jak się do tego ma argument, bo ludzie dają 10cm ?!
> Fakt, że jestem "babą" dodaje tylko pikanetrii w moich rozmowach z fachoffcami...


Trzeba powiedzieć, że tak być musi, bo to dom energooszczędny - gorzej, że mogą nie znać tego pojęcia...  :Roll: 




> ja bralem 038 po 97 zl/m3 (grubosc 25 cm)
> ale to bylo 02.2010 cykliczny dolek cenowy.
> 
> i teraz moja opinia nt ocieplenia: lepiej kupic grubszy tanszy + okna w warstwie ocieplenia, niz cienszy drozszy a okna normalnie.


Właśnie się zastanawiam nad tym cyklicznym dołkiem, czy w związku z podwyżką vatu wystąpi... 

A co do okien - na pewno lepiej w warstwie ocieplenia, tylko kto zagwarantuje, że będzie to wykonane tak jak powinno?
Ja się boję, że mi mogą to spierniczyć...

----------


## Barthelemy

U mnie, po mimo ogolnego zadziwienia, poszlo 18cm styropianu, a sciany mam trzywarstwowe z czerwonej palonej cegly okolo 45cm, wiec w tej chwili mur ma az 60cm. Niestety rowniez sporo sie nasluchalem  (na co? po co? a inni to...?), ale postawilem na swoim i jest  jestem bardzo zadowolony. Estetyka domu nie stracila na uroku, a wrecz przeciwnie. Na dodatek, wiekszosc, ktora starala sie mi doradzac, teraz przychodzi do mnie po porady, albo wysyla innych.

----------


## MORHOT

> Liczyłeś, czy Ci się to kiedykolwiek zwróci ? Bo zapłacisz jakieś 4 tys więcej za sam styropian.
> Ja podchodzę do energooszczędności tak - tam gdzie dodatkowa inwestycja da także większy komfort (np. WM, albo nawet 15cm dobrego styro, a 20 słabego), może mi się nie zwrócić, ale w przypadku styropianu to jederium. Tym bardziej, że na dom biorę kredyt, więc każdy tyyne krytsiąc powiększam o odsetki na 30 lat 
> Jak popadam w hurraoptymizm, co tu jeszcze można fajnego zastosować, czasem nachodzi mnie refleksja - 'no tak, ale to 5 (czy tam ile) miesięcy spłacania kredytu'


Przepraszam, oczywiście popełniłem czeski bląd w cenie styropianu Swisspor! Faktycznie kosztuje on 169 zł/m3, co oznacza, że zapłacę tylko 2300 zł wiecej za styropian. TAK, TO SIĘ ZWRÓCI I TO SZYBCIEJ NIŻ SIE WYDAJE!! Liczyłem to w tym wątku!
Poza tym jak pisałem wcześniej w tym wątku, w gre wchodzi jedynie 25 cm "zwykłego" lun 20 cm "ciepłego" styro. Ponieważ 25 będzie gorzej wyglądac i sa problemy z dostaniem kołków, to zadecydowałem, że będzie 20 ciepłego.
Co do daleszej części Twojej wypowiedzi - mam dokładnie tak samo, i dlatego coraz częściej zastanawiam się po cholerę mi ten kominek, który w sumie wyjdzie minimum 15000 (komin+wkład+obudowa).

----------


## fenix2

Barthelemy i jak koszty ogrzewania ??

----------


## Barthelemy

To 1szy sezon, wiec jeszcze duzo wilgoci, dlatego spalanie w okolicach 6m3/doba do ataku zimy , a teraz  nawet 16m3/ doba przy -20°C. Dom okolo 170m2/ 380m3 na razie stoi pusty, bo trwaja prace wykonczeniowe.Ogrzewanie: piec kondensacyjny jedno funkcyjny o mocy 14Kw / obieg - same grzejniki. aktualnie max temp zasilania to 55°C. temp. grzania w ciagu dnia 19°C noc 17°C.

----------


## grzeniu666

MORHOT: wyniki Twoich wyliczeń są wyraźnie inne od moich i chyba innych które znalazłem tu na forum, prawie dwukrotnie bardziej optymistyczne  :wink:  Jak to obliczałeś?

----------


## MORHOT

Założenia:
Grzanie gazem z rurki + piec kondensacyjny.
Wzrost ceny gazu: 10% rocznie 
Powierzchnia ścian zewnętrznych: 245 m2 
Konstrukcja ścian: porotherm + 10, 15, 20, 25, 30 cm

Powierzchnia ściany x Uściany x różnica temp. wewnętrznej i średniomiesięcznej temperatury zewnętrznej w sezonie grzewczym x ilość dni w poszczególnych miesiącach x 24h x koszt 1 kWh 

Tamte obliczenia pokazują, że warto ocieplać grubiej.

----------


## grzeniu666

Aaa, zważywszy na uwzględnienie wzrostu ceny gazy (choć dobrze uwzględniać też koszt kredytu lub zysk z zainwestowania pieniędzy przy niedocieplaniu), faktycznie wychodzi chyba blisko (ja stosuję akurat uproszczoną regułę U*10*pow[m]=m3 gazu, ale rozumiem Twój wzór się do tego z grubsza sprowadza). BTW, coś mi wczoraj chyba liczenie nie szło  :wink:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pawel78

Grubsza ilość izolacji ścian wcale nie musi wiązać się z oszczędnościami w eksploatacji. Lepiej zainwestować w rozwiązania kratek wywiewnych. To przez wentylację ucieka najwięcej ciepła.

----------


## MORHOT

Wiesz, w domu nisokenergetycznym z góry zakładam wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperatorem, okna Uw=0,8-0,9, 20 cm styro w podłodze i 35 cm wełny w skosach.
I przy tych założeniach rozważamy pogrubienie styropianu lub zastosowanie cieplejszego.

----------


## owp

Grzeniu/Morhot - jak ja pod Wasze wzory podstawiam swoje liczby, wychodzą mi jakieś niestworzone historie  :Smile: 
Może podacie w liczbach co wychodzi ?

----------


## grzeniu666

owp: ja jak liczyłem różne warianty dla siebie w arkuszu kalkulacyjnym stosowałem bardziej rozbudowany wzór, ale potem znalazłem ten prosty który sprowadzał się do tego samego, więc już tylko ten pamiętam  :wink:  Np. rozważasz tak: zwiększenie ocieplenia z 10cm do 20cm styro zmniejsza U o 0,13 (z 0,30 do 0,17, dokładne dane czytasz choćby z takiego kalkulatora ). Przyjmując powierzchnie ocieplanych ścian np. 200 m2 masz 0,13*10*200=240 m3 gazu oszczędzonych rocznie, licząc po cenie 1,7zł/m3 daje to 408 zł oszczędności rocznej. Chyba  :wink:

----------


## owp

grzeniu666 - dzięki, teraz zajarzyłem, że chodzi o wyliczenie oszczędności między różnymi przegrodami, dzięki  :Smile: 

PS wg tego wzoru wyszło mi, ze zastosowanie lepszego styropianu (u=0,037) zamiast najtańszego (u=0,04) zwracało by mi się 28 lat...

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Co do daleszej części Twojej wypowiedzi - mam dokładnie tak samo, i dlatego coraz częściej zastanawiam się po cholerę mi ten kominek, który w sumie wyjdzie minimum 15000 (komin+wkład+obudowa).


Ja już "na dzień dobry" wyrzuciłem kominek.
Zaryzykuję odważną tezę: albo chata energooszczędna, albo z kominkiem.
Jak już zastanawiamy się nad czasem zwrotu inwestycji - zamiast stawiać kominek za 15 tysięcy (szacunki zgodne z moimi) lepiej wpakować tą kasę w "pasywne" (niewymagające energii) formy oszczędzania (czyli styropian, okna w ociepleniu, pakiety trójwarstwowe). Znacznie sensowniej.
Palę teraz w piecu węglowym i nikt nie przekona mnie, że piec na (jakiekolwiek) paliwo stałe jest cool.




> Poza tym jak pisałem wcześniej w tym wątku, w gre wchodzi jedynie 25 cm "zwykłego" lun 20 cm "ciepłego" styro. Ponieważ 25 będzie gorzej wyglądac i sa problemy z dostaniem kołków, to zadecydowałem, że będzie 20 ciepłego.


Pamiętaj, że człowiek ma tendencję do udowadniania samemu sobie, że jego wybór jest słuszny. Lepiej to przemyśl nie kierując się emocjami. Gorszy wygląd i problemy z kołkami to raczej problematyczne argumenty.
Jak będziesz mocował styropian do ściany? Ja planuję zastosować sposób, jaki podpatrzyłem tu na forum - zagłębić mocowanie w styropian i zakołkować je styropianem. Wówczas przy styropianie 25cm i zagłębieniu 10cm stosujesz kołki do styropianu 15cm (tak na mój rozum, ale ja (jeszcze) teoretyk jestem).
Tyle że ja planuję tylko 20cm zwykłego.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

ProStaś, jak kasy starczy, będzie pewnie 25cm. Na razie, ze względu na wielką niewiadomą co do kasy, zakładam że będzie 20cm.
Kołki chcę zagłębić ze względu na ewentualne powstawanie punktu rosy w ścianie (choć przyznam, że jeszcze tego specjalnie nie przemyślałem).
Jeśli mam poświęcić jeden dzień (dwa, tydzień) na budowie a być zadowolonym z poprawnego rozwiązania (przynajmniej poprawnego w moim mniemaniu), to tak uczynię.

Na boku:
ProStaś, namawiasz do stropu betonowego. Pewnie z doświadczenia, bo sam masz drewniany. U mnie będzie strop drewniany. I to rozłożysty, o rozpiętości 10m. Przy użytkowym poddaszu.
Czy mógłbyś wysłać mi na PW uwagi na temat problemów ze stropem drewnianym i przemyślenia z tym związane?

----------


## *milek*

> coraz częściej zastanawiam się po cholerę mi ten kominek, który w sumie wyjdzie minimum 15000 (komin+wkład+obudowa).





> Ja już "na dzień dobry" wyrzuciłem kominek.
> Zaryzykuję odważną tezę: albo chata energooszczędna, albo z kominkiem.


A ja nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez kominka. Będę dążyć do jak największej energooszczędności przy zastosowanych rozwiązaniach (np chcę go dobrze ocieplić), ale nie mam bzika na tym punkcie. Chcę mieć w domu rzeczy i rozwiązania które lubię (jak kominek), nie chcę takich których nie lubię lub nie akceptuję (jak wentylacja mechaniczna).  I pewnie nie będzie to dom energooszczędny w myśl przyjętych wymogów, ale może zbliżony - i to mi wystarczy  :wink:

----------


## an-bud

> Co Wy z tymi kołkami.


Dobre do poprawienia humoru ... tylko. Domek jednorodzinny bym robił bez kołków.

----------


## an-bud

> A ja nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez kominka. Będę dążyć do jak największej energooszczędności przy zastosowanych rozwiązaniach (np chcę go dobrze ocieplić), ale nie mam bzika na tym punkcie. Chcę mieć w domu rzeczy i rozwiązania które lubię (jak kominek),* nie chcę takich których nie lubię lub nie akceptuję (jak wentylacja mechaniczna).* I pewnie nie będzie to dom energooszczędny w myśl przyjętych wymogów, ale może zbliżony - i to mi wystarczy


 *A co gryzie??? Bez tego ciężko jest załapać się na energooszczędny.*

----------


## *milek*

Wiem, że jesteśmy niepopularni (my - bo sama domu nie stawiam), ale faktycznie nas jakby trochę gryzie  :big tongue: 
Nie będę się rozwodzić, bo ani to wątek, ani nie ma potrzeby.
A że się na energooszczędny nie załapię - chyba nie jest to moim celem. Niech ma jak najlepsze parametry, z uwzględnieniem naszych potrzeb  :smile:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> A że się na energooszczędny nie załapię - chyba nie jest to moim celem. Niech ma jak najlepsze parametry, z uwzględnieniem naszych potrzeb


Tylko pamiętaj, że wówczas: ocieplasz dom, stosujesz ciepłe okna, drzwi - odgradzasz się od zimna jak tylko można, a następnie zapraszasz zimne powietrze do domu, by przewentylowało powietrze (i przy okazji wywiało część nagromadzonego ciepła).
Wentylacja naturalna była "dobra" w erze nieszczelnych okien, tanich nośników energii i prymitywnej techniki wentylacyjnej.
Mnie każde rozszczelnienie okna, w zimie, w nowym domu, bolało by okrutnie.

----------


## an-bud

> Oj kominek to fajna rzecz.
> Ja uwielbiam palić


Kominek jest do d.... spalam całe 4mp dooobrego drewna / cały sezon grzewczy (jedyne ogrzewanie) i to w takiej se ruince  :cool:  
muszę go przerobić aby chociaż 30% zmniejszyc tą "kosmiczną" ilość drewna

----------


## byggmol

> To 1szy sezon, wiec jeszcze duzo wilgoci, dlatego spalanie w okolicach 6m3/doba do ataku zimy , a teraz  nawet 16m3/ doba przy -20°C. Dom okolo 170m2/ 380m3 na razie stoi pusty, bo trwaja prace wykonczeniowe.Ogrzewanie: piec kondensacyjny jedno funkcyjny o mocy 14Kw / obieg - same grzejniki. aktualnie max temp zasilania to 55°C. temp. grzania w ciagu dnia 19°C noc 17°C.


Witaj, ja będe miał podobną powierzchnie, ok 170 m2,  bedę miał reku i Energooszczędne okna, taki sam piec ,  projekt mateusz z archipelagu z dorbnymi zmianami, możesz powiedzieć czy masz reku i napisz prosze jaki projekt, chciałbym porównać, u mnie w projekcje zużycie gazu ocenili na 4850m3 :eek: , a u ciebie jak to wyglądało? takie zużcie jest dla mnie nie do przyjęcia

----------


## *milek*

> Tylko pamiętaj, że wówczas: ocieplasz dom, stosujesz ciepłe okna, drzwi - odgradzasz się od zimna jak tylko można, a następnie zapraszasz zimne powietrze do domu, by przewentylowało powietrze (i przy okazji wywiało część nagromadzonego ciepła).
> Wentylacja naturalna była "dobra" w erze nieszczelnych okien, tanich nośników energii i prymitywnej techniki wentylacyjnej.
> Mnie każde rozszczelnienie okna, w zimie, w nowym domu, bolało by okrutnie.


Wierzcie mi, czytam o wentylacji od kilku lat.
Zebrane informacje i wyciągnięte z nich wnioski mówią, że jeśli wentylacja mechaniczna ma mieć wpływ na energooszczędność, to musi mieć odzysk ciepła, czyli reku - bez tego może lepiej działa od naturalnej, ale tak samo jak ona nawiewa zimne powietrze.
Nakłady w instalację reku z kolei są mało opłacalne, jeśli w grę wchodzi zastosowanie tanich źródeł ciepła.
Jak pc, czy kominek. Ja będę mieć sporo własnego drewna, więc takie rozwiązanie mi się opłaca. Przyszłościowo planuję też pc.

Ocieplić sciany i tak muszę, a różnica w cenie za lepsze ocieplenie mnie osobiście nie skłania do głębszych analiz nad sensownością tegoż  :wink:  Okna będą jakieś dobre, ale bez przesady - wszystko zależy od ceny - jeśli cena będzie zbliżona, lub będzie promocja na cieplejsze - to nie będę się wzbraniać  :Lol:  - ale tak jak wspominałam - podchodzę do zagadnienia energooszczędności i wszystkich stosowanych z tego tytułu "ulepszeń" z dużym dystansem.
U nas jeszcze dochodzi kwestia niechęci do uzależnienia wentylacji od prądu i ewentualnego braku ciszy... - i tu się raczej nic nie zmieni. Takie mamy podejście do tematu - nie neguję zasadności stosowania wm, ale wszystko zależy od danych warunków, zastosowanych rozwiązań i upodobań.

----------


## *milek*

> Oj kominek to fajna rzecz.
> Ja uwielbiam palić. 
> 
> milek
> Abstrahując od ewentualnego splotu sprzyjających okoliczności (zgromadziłaś lub masz rodzinę, która Ci zgromadziła suche drewno do kominka) w tym kominku przyzwoicie napalisz za 2 lata od budowy. Jak policzysz koszt drewna (znowu abstrahując od tego, czy nie masz go za darmo lub za pół darmo), to wyjdzie Ci, że to droga zabawa.
> 
> Ja palę brykietem i dopalam resztki po budowie (siajs, ale przynajmniej w miarę suchy bo ma ponad 2,5 roku). Kupiłem brzozę, bardzo ładnie syczy w kominku, palić się nie chce.Będzie w sam raz za rok.
> 
> pzdr


Przecież drewno to najtańsze paliwo. Mało wygodne, ale jednak najtańsze. A może się mylę? Może tańszy jest prąd? Albo pellety? Gazu nie mam, pc planuję.
Już pominę tu fakt, że mam własne - jest już ścięte. Nie gromadziłam  :wink:  - po prostu część zalesionej działki wycięliśmy pod dom - na trochę starczy.



> Kominek jest do d.... spalam całe 4mp dooobrego drewna / cały sezon grzewczy (jedyne ogrzewanie) i to w takiej se ruince  
> muszę go przerobić aby chociaż 30% zmniejszyc tą "kosmiczną" ilość drewna


No, faktycznie koszmarne osiągi  :wink:

----------


## owp

Oj, sam się zacząłem zastanawiać nad kominkiem. Jeśli faktycznie tyle kosztuje, to może też zrezygnuję. Na wakacje wyjeżdżamy do domku z kominkiem (otwartym) - owszem jest przyjemnie, ale trochę roboty z tym jest i po tygodniu używamy sporadycznie.Choć z drugiej strony zawsze to też jakieś ogrzewanie awaryjne, w razie problemów z gazem. Zwiększenie  ocieplenia z 20 na 25 cm zwracało by mi się 16 lat, uwzględniając tylko cenę styropianu, więc raczej na 20 się zatrzymam... Tym bardziej jeśli zbuduję z silki 24cm.

----------


## *milek*

> Trochę nie w temacie, ale trudno.
> 
> Nie masz miejsca do składowania (mała działka, brak kasy na drewutnie, cokolwiek innego) kupujesz ad hoc 1 lub 2 m.3. Kupujesz mokre !!! Z kim bym nie rozmawiał, od montażystów kominków po ludzi pracujących kiedyś na składach drewna, wszyscy twierdzą, że naszej okolicy nie ma. Luksusem jest kupno jesienią lub zimą drzewa ściętego tego samego roku wiosną..... Dla dębu, buka czy graba to zdecydowanie za mało. Dla brzozy też. 
> Masz byle co za kosmiczną cenę. 
> Więc drogo.
> 
> Ale można kupić za 400 zł. cały samochód (tak myślę ok. 5-6 m.3 świeżego drewna pociętego, ale nie połupanego). Samemu lub za jakąś odpłatą zamawiasz połupanie, powiedzmy kolejne 400 zł.
> Odkładasz (jak masz miejsce) i za 3 lata masz super drewno w cenie wynoszącej 50% ceny drewna.
> Niestety musisz tak robić przez 3 lata, by zachować ciągłość dostaw. 
> ...


No, troszkę offtopujemy  :wink: 

Jasne, że będzie się kombinować, żeby było tanio  :smile:  Łupać sami raczej będziemy, łuparka w naszym przypadku to konieczność. Działka spora, zapasy się zmieszczą, nawet duże, drewutnię też się jakąś skleci. Swoją mam brzozę głównie i trochę innych liściastych - będzie suchutkie jak już nastanie czas palenia - błyskawicznej budowy nie przewiduję  :wink:  - wtedy też można będzie poczynić jakieś zakupy na kolejne lata.

Kominki tanie nie są - ale tak na prawdę tanie są tylko piece na prąd i wspomniane  wolno stojące piece na drewno. Zamiast takiego pieca wolę kominek, bo i tak by był - to jeden z niezbędników naszego domu. A że kosztuje? Kotły na pellety, czy ekogroszek też kosztują. Niedogodności też rzecz jasna są i jestem ich świadoma.
I zamykam temat, bo w końcu o styro miało być, a nie o sensowności instalacji kominkowej  :big tongue:

----------


## an-bud

Jak ktoś chce zawsze znajdzie sposób,  :wink:  jak nie  :no:  zawsze znajdzie powód. :wink:

----------


## an-bud

> No, faktycznie koszmarne osiągi


Do tego te g... działa bez prądu  :wink:  a tak w razie awari by było fajnie zimno  :tongue:

----------


## adi1964

> Ja chyba postawię na Swisspora, i to komplet do domu, czyli:
> 48m3 Swisspor Lambda 031 gr 20 cm po 169zł
> 20m3 Swisspor podłoga 038 gr 10 cm  po 135zł (dwie warstwy)
> 5m3 Swisspor T (akustyczny) gr 5 cm po 115zł (na poddasze)
> 
> W takich ilościach kazdy mi to gratis przywiezie z pocałowaniem ręki


Podbijam wątek. Czy ktoś robił analizę jak na dzień dzisiejszy kształtuja sie ceny styropanu. Cos mi się wydaje, że w porównaniu z listopadem, kierdy podawaliście ceny to teraz sa sporo wyższe

Albo ja słabo szukam

----------


## fenix2

Chyba nie ma specjalnie różnicy w cenie.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

A ja tak w temacie/nie w temacie. Dylematu 15 czy 20 nie było- będzie 20cm  :big grin:  Dylemat inny, bardziej szekspirowski  :wink:  *"kołkować czy nie kołkować?"*

----------


## compi

Jeśli to Twój domek w avatarze to ta ściana szczytowa raczej się o to prosi. Ja w parterówce zakołkuję tylko naroża.

----------


## Sławek...

> *"kołkować czy nie kołkować?"*


...jeżeli nie chcesz porobić sobie mostków to zawsze możesz zakołkować "w ciepły " sposób...
da się i tak  :wink:

----------


## leniin

Myślełem dac 18 cm zwykłego styropianu po 130zł - 19 100,00 zł 
ale bedzie prawdopodobnie platinum plus 15cm po 210 zł - 23 500,00zł

----------


## Sławek...

> Myślełem dac 18 cm zwykłego styropianu po 130zł - 19 100,00 zł 
> ale bedzie prawdopodobnie platinum plus 15cm po 210 zł - 23 500,00zł


...gratulacje... właśnie postanowiłeś zapłacić za to samo (pod względem termicznym)  4500 drożej... 
(jak masz za dużo kasy to daj te 4500 Owsiakowi i klej 18 cm zwykłego)  :wink:

----------


## Spirea

> ...gratulacje... właśnie postanowiłeś zapłacić za to samo (pod względem termicznym) 4500 drożej... 
> (jak masz za dużo kasy to daj te 4500 Owsiakowi i klej 18 cm zwykłego)


W tym wypadku to brać szary bez sensu. Ale my dajemy 20 cm. Czy warto nam wziąć szary czy zostać przy zwykłym?

----------


## tfor

> Myślełem dac 18 cm zwykłego styropianu po 130zł - 19 100,00 zł 
> ale bedzie prawdopodobnie platinum plus 15cm po 210 zł - 23 500,00zł


nie pomliłeś się czasem w  liczeniu?  130 zł. to za m3 czyli wynika, ze masz 146 m3 czyli ok. 486 mkw do obłożenia?
Wydaje mi się, że masz ok. 146 m2 do obłożenia, czyli wycgodzi ok. 29m3 czyli ni mniej ni więcej tylko ok. 3800 za styro.

----------


## adi1964

A ja nam jeszcze takie dylematy:

1. zamierzam ocieplić dom 20 cm styro w układzie :
a)część mieszkalna domu - styropian grafitowy
b) nieogrzewany garaż, który jest częścią ściany bocznej i wysunięty przed dom - styropian zwykły
c) część pod podbitka, podasze nieuzytkowe- styropian zwykły

2. pytania:
a) na czym kleić (na czym Wy kleiliście )
b)jaki klej do "zaciągnięcia siatką"
c) czy jest obawa, że na łączeniu styropianów (sciana boczna) bedzie jakaś róznica na tynku
d) czy są jakies przeciwskazania żeby grubości tych styro były równe, tj 3 m grafitowego 20 cm a powyżej niego 0,5 m zwykłego na wysokości części poddasza nieuzytkowego tez 20 cm (czyli cieplnie - gorzej)

----------


## tfor

> ...jeżeli nie chcesz porobić sobie mostków to zawsze możesz zakołkować "w ciepły " sposób...
> da się i tak


w jaki sposób? wtrzykiwać piankę w otwór przed wsadzeniem kołka?

----------


## Sławek...

...jak okleisz styro  to możesz w miejscu kołków wyciąć otwornicą otwory na kilka cm wgłąb, potem kołkujesz (kołek jest w warstwie docieplenia) a na końcu zatykasz otwory  krążkami wyciętymi ze styro ( też za pomocą otwornicy) ...
u kogoś e dzienniku były nawet zdjęcia, ale niestety nie pamiętam u kogo...

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

No tak, a co z opiniami, że miejsca kołkowania to mostki termiczne? Nie po to człowiek daje 20 cm styro... rozumiem, że metoda pokazana w dzienniku J-J'a rozwiązuje ten problem?

----------


## Sławek...

...dokładnie, kołki przy domkach jednorodzinnych powinny być zakazane  :wink:  
niestety nadal obowiązuje przekonanie u inwestorów, że "skoro u mojego sąsiada kołkowali to i ja zakołkuję bo niby czemu on ma mieć lepiej zrobione niż ja..." hehe

----------


## Dareckyy

Ja najpierw zdecydowałem się na zwiększenie grubości z 15 do 20 cm zwykłego styro lambda 0,040, a po przeczytaniu wielu wątków na FM zdecydowałem się jeszcze na dopłatę do szarego styropianu z lambdą 0,032 Genderka Fasada Extra - jest ok. 20% tańszy od Organiki Platinium, a różnica w lambdzie tylko 0,01.

----------


## s9 pat

o ile papier papierem a w sezonie jakosc jakoscia :smile:  Na pewno za gruba izolacja niezaszkodzi, byle nie przesadzic i nie miec parapetów na 40 cm :smile:  robiac dobrym systemem, domków bym nie kołkował. Choc do tej pory kazałem, w tym roku dość rozsądniej będziemy do tego podchodzić, zrwacając bardzo dużą uwagę na czyszczenie karcherami i gruntowanie. Czasowo wyjdzie podobnie, ale skoro do 12 metrów np. Greinplast od dawna nie nakazuje kołkować to trzeba iść po rozum do głowy

----------


## fenix2

> o ile papier papierem a w sezonie jakosc jakoscia Na pewno za gruba izolacja niezaszkodzi, byle nie przesadzic i nie miec parapetów na 40 cm robiac dobrym systemem, domków bym nie kołkował.


 Który to dobry system ?
Jaki papier ? Papier wszystko przyjmie ?  :wink:

----------


## s9 pat

Chodzi mi o to,że w sezonie gdy ida setki tysięcy m2 styropianu, deklarowane wartosci mogą sporo odbiegać od katalogowych. 

Dobry system to np. Greinplast jak i Dryvit. Co prawda jestem generalnym wykonawcą na swoim terenie tych systemów, ale oba wybrałem z racji jakości materiałów i dobrej współpracy z technologami. W marcu wchodzimy w Ceresit z racji wygranego przetargu na tym systemie i będziemy szkoleni w zakresie wykonastwa i też będę atakować pytaniami czysto technicznymi, jak np. kołkowanie.

----------


## zbiq

Witam, a co myślisz o zasypaniu silki-SILIKAT N24e- granulatem + do tego 25-30 cm "ciepłego" styropianu lub wełny ?
Gra warta świeczki? Czy przesadziłem ?

z góry dzięki za odp.

----------


## zbiq

> nie ma co się kłócić o tego protona, bo jest on tak drogi że w praktyce nikt z niego nie skorzysta, taniej szybciej mocniej jest użyć najzwyklejszej cegły + 30cm styropianu i też można się cieszyć U=0,11
> 
> albo można sobie samemu na budowie tanim kosztem zrobić coś podobnego, trzeba tylko kupić jakiś pustak z dużymi dziurami i samodzielnie zasypać go perlitem czy innym granulatem styropianu wełny pianki itp


Witam, a co myślisz o zasypaniu silki-SILIKAT N24e- granulatem + do tego 25-30 cm "ciepłego" styropianu lub wełny ?
Gra warta świeczki? Czy przesadziłem ?

z góry dzięki za odp.

----------


## s9 pat

kapsle sa tak tanie ze nie wiem czy warto si ebawic w wycinkę. Frezik  w Koelnerze  to ksozt 40stu zotych netto

----------


## zbiq

> pobawić w zasypywanie się możesz, ale na za wiele nie licz bo silikaty są dość masywne i całkiem dobrze przewodzą ciepło
> 
> zasypywać z pożytkiem to można keramzyt, bo po pierwsze ciężar czyli przewodzenie ciepła mniejsze a po drugie szczeliny w pustaku alfa znacznie większe i łatwiej trafić, tyle że przy ścianie 2W z izolacją 25-30 cm ciepłego styropianu lambda 0,032 to i tak nic już nie ma znaczenia, nawet pianka pur lambda 0,022 nic konkretnego nie wniesie


Mpoplaw a w twojej opinii warto iść w stronę wełny czy tak jak opisałem 25-30 cm ciepłego styro?

----------


## zbiq

> na ścianach to lepszy styropian bo całkowicie wodoodporny i tańszy od wełny, a jeśli lubisz wełnę to trzeba pomyśleć o jakimś trwałym zabezpieczeniu od czynników atmosferycznych, np: droga ściana 3W


W ścianę 3W nie będę wchodził.
Najprawdopodobniej będzie silikat + 25 -30 cm styro np. taki Austrotherm EPS FASSADA PREMIUM  U=0.031 W/mK
Dom z poddaszem użytkowym, w dachu chyba piana w stropie nie wiem właśnie, może jakaś podpowiedź ?
Dom będzie dość duży więc chcę go dobrze zaizolować.

PZDR

----------


## grzeniu666

*zbiq*, uważam zasypywanie silikatów za praktycznie bezcelowe - udział pustych przestrzeni jest w tej cegle chyba mały, sama cegła b.słabo izoluje, no i drążenia ma w większości od spodu (nie na wylot). Natomiast raczej (jeśli możesz) stawiał bym mur 18cm i 20-25 styro (cegła 24 i ocieplenie 30 brzmi średnio ekscytująco).

Jeszcze jedna uwaga - to że dom będzie duży to nie oznacza że należy go jakoś szczególnie bardziej izolować - koszt izolacji rośnie raczej liniowo z pow. użytkową (policz sobie czy to się ma szanse kiedykolwiek zwrócić, na forum było wiele dyskusji). Raczej szedł bym np. w wydajną wentylację (reku, gwc) czy inne instalacyjne wynalazki (które konkretnie nie chcę wyrokować, ale myślę że tu im większy dom tym zwrot z inwestycji bardziej zachęcający).

Polecam od deski do deski wątek *dom ciepły, pasywny albo 3 lub 5 litrowy*

Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek

----------


## zbiq

> *zbiq*, uważam zasypywanie silikatów za praktycznie bezcelowe - udział pustych przestrzeni jest w tej cegle chyba mały, sama cegła b.słabo izoluje, no i drążenia ma w większości od spodu (nie na wylot). Natomiast raczej (jeśli możesz) stawiał bym mur 18cm i 20-25 styro (cegła 24 i ocieplenie 30 brzmi średnio ekscytująco).
> 
> Jeszcze jedna uwaga - to że dom będzie duży to nie oznacza że należy go jakoś szczególnie bardziej izolować - koszt izolacji rośnie raczej liniowo z pow. użytkową (policz sobie czy to się ma szanse kiedykolwiek zwrócić, na forum było wiele dyskusji). Raczej szedł bym np. w wydajną wentylację (reku, gwc) czy inne instalacyjne wynalazki (które konkretnie nie chcę wyrokować, ale myślę że tu im większy dom tym zwrot z inwestycji bardziej zachęcający).
> 
> Polecam od deski do deski wątek *dom ciepły, pasywny albo 3 lub 5 litrowy*
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> Grzesiek


Co masz na myśli: "średnio ekscytująco" ?
I jak najbardziej biorę pod uwagę reku z GWC

PZDR

----------


## grzeniu666

> Co masz na myśli: "średnio ekscytująco" ?
> I jak najbardziej biorę pod uwagę reku z GWC


Z tynkami prawie 60cm, jak w bunkrze  :wink:

----------


## zbiq

> piany są horrendalnie drogie oraz łatwopalne, ich sens stosowania tylko dla pasjonatów
> 
> ale skoro tobie zależy na drogim ociepleniu to możesz sobie ułożyć aerożel, jest droższy nawet od drogiej piany
> 
>  mnie też tak mówili, tyle że po wstawieniu okien i otynkowaniu to ja muszę palcem pokazywać gdzie ten gruby styropian na ścianach bo w praktyce nikt nie zauważa


W takim razie zostaje wełna........
Pianę brałem pod uwagę ze względu na to, że dojdzie w każdy zakamarek.
ile w związku z tym proponujesz wełny, jaką grubość?

----------


## Kathi

Podepnę się pod temat, chociaż ja mam inny dylemat, z tych też styropianowych. I czytałam inne  tematy dotyczące styropianu, ale zapytam was, może uda mi sie uzyskac jakąs odpowiedz. Kupuje teraz styropian na dom, z poddaszem, murowany max 29cm, chcemy dac 15cm styropianu. I zastanawiam się czy "inwestować" w Organikę Silber  czy w Platinum. Róznica wyjdzie mnie w cenie jakieś 1800zł. Warto? Silber ma 0,040 a Platinum 0,032. 
W domu będzie WM, wszędzie podłogówka, kominek z PW , piec gazowy. Co sądzicie?

----------


## rafalmix

Policz ile chcesz wydać na ocieplenie i do tego dostosujesz grubość i jakość styropianu.

----------


## Kathi

Ja mogę dołzozyc te 1800zł, tylko zastanawiam się czy warto? pisaliście, że organika przereklamowana. Facet mówi, że za fajna kase sprzeda nam grafitowy Pol-styr. Nie wiem czy w ogóle w ten grafitowy inwestować...

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> Podepnę się pod temat, chociaż ja mam inny dylemat, z tych też styropianowych. I czytałam inne  tematy dotyczące styropianu, ale zapytam was, może uda mi sie uzyskac jakąs odpowiedz. Kupuje teraz styropian na dom, z poddaszem, murowany max 29cm, chcemy dac 15cm styropianu. I zastanawiam się czy "inwestować" w Organikę Silber  czy w Platinum. Róznica wyjdzie mnie w cenie jakieś 1800zł. Warto? Silber ma 0,040 a Platinum 0,032. 
> W domu będzie WM, wszędzie podłogówka, kominek z PW , piec gazowy. Co sądzicie?


Osobiście wolałabym dac zwykły 20, ale wtedy wyjdzie ci już dość gruba ściana. A ile wełny planujesz na poddasze? Bo jak 20 cm, to daruj sobie cieplejszy styro, daj więcej wełny na poddaszu.

----------


## kurt76

na gruby styropian rada jest montaz okien w warstwie ocieplenia. 
taka mala dygresja...

----------


## Kathi

Poddasze juz skończone, mamy strych ocieplony i przy dachu jest wełny mineralnej 20cm, podłoga strychu ocieplona jest 30cm wełny Ursy białej.
Na podłodze mam 20cm styropianu. 20cm na ściane nie wchodzi w rozmowę, z powodu montazu okien  :sad:  Tu niestety się nie sprawdziłam  :sad: 
Tu jest mała miescina, gdzie każdy za głowe się łapie słysząc ile daję wełny, styropianu, itd. Dla nich to smieszne wydawac pieniądze, no, ale ich sprawa...
Smieją się ze mnie teraz, że chce przepłacac i dac szary styropian. Tu mi każdy mówi, że to strata kasy, wywalone w błoto pieniądz, że to pic na wode...itd. 
A ja sama nie wiem....

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

To nie problem wielkości miasta, tylko ludzi. Ja mieszkam w wielkim mieście i co z tego? Styro 20cm lub szry w większości składów na zamówienie. A jak pytam to i tak patrzą na mnie jakby baba coś pomyliła...
Na forum gdzieś jest wyliczenie kosztów szarego styro w porównaniu do zwykłego i zyski cieplne z tym związane.  A czym będziecie grzali? Teoretycznie im droższy opał tym bardziej opłaca się ocieplać.
Jak dla mnie to nawet paląc eko groszkiem się opłaca- chyba nic nie drożeje w takim tempie... I znając życie każdy opał będzie drożał.

Czasami trzeba niestety dopłacić. U nas na jednej ścianie nie zmieści się 20cm styro ze względu na spieprzoną obróbkę blacharską- musimy chyba dać 18 szarego, no bo co gubić 3 cm grubości na wysokości 9m- chyba będzie widać?

----------


## Kathi

Nie wiem gdzie są te wyliczenia, poszukam jeszcze, chociaż szukałam zanim napisałam ten post  z zapytaniem do was.
Mi koszt wyszedł około 1800-2000 więcej na całości, więc jak dla mnie do przełknięcia (gorzej z mężem-on z tych co uważają, że bez sensu się w koszty pchać).
Mamy kominek z płaszczem wodnym plus piec gazowy kondensacyjny, w całym domu podłogówka.

----------


## bdan

kathi - a jaki budujesz dom; bo ja buduję parterowy i myślę na wysokośc 3 m dać szary a reszta, tj. ściany niegrzewanego garazu , kolankowa mojego strychu   nieużytkowego - 20 cm zwykłego - i wtedy ta różnica u mnie jest dużo mniejsza, niz całość szarym

----------


## fenix2

Może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia/przemyślenia na temat:
W końcu jak jest z tym styropianem. Czy pakować się w XPS styrodur czy dawać hydro ???

----------


## HenoK

> Może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia/przemyślenia na temat:
> W końcu jak jest z tym styropianem. Czy pakować się w XPS styrodur czy dawać hydro ???


To zależy od miejsca, w którym chcesz tą izolację termiczną wbudować.

----------


## salik

> Może ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia/przemyślenia na temat:
> W końcu jak jest z tym styropianem. Czy pakować się w XPS styrodur czy dawać hydro ???


Ja dawałem XPS na fundamenty i będę też dawał XPS na podłogę.
Ale my mamy bardzo wysoki stan wód gruntowych i ogólnie takie sobie warunki gruntowe na działce.

----------


## fenix2

> To zależy od miejsca, w którym chcesz tą izolację termiczną wbudować.


Na izolację ścian fundamentowych piwnicy. Poziom wód gruntowych poniżej ław.

Hydro jest 2x droższy od zwykłego, XPS 3x droższy.

----------


## *milek*

Ja dawałam hydro na fundament, ale u mnie wody nie ma i piach.
Na podłogę na pewno xpsa nie będę dawać, bo bym z torbami poszła, ale w przypadku tarasu nad garażem już się zastanawiam (dach odwrócony).

----------


## Kathi

> kathi - a jaki budujesz dom; bo ja buduję parterowy i myślę na wysokośc 3 m dać szary a reszta, tj. ściany niegrzewanego garazu , kolankowa mojego strychu   nieużytkowego - 20 cm zwykłego - i wtedy ta różnica u mnie jest dużo mniejsza, niz całość szarym


parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem (plus strych, gdzie rekuperator jest)

----------


## Dareckyy

Zacząłem ocieplać ściany - 20 cm styropianu Genderka Fasada Extra https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...10519747552578

----------


## fenix2

> Ja dawałam hydro na fundament, ale u mnie wody nie ma i piach.
> Na podłogę na pewno xpsa nie będę dawać, bo bym z torbami poszła, ale w przypadku tarasu nad garażem już się zastanawiam (dach odwrócony).



Jakiej firmy dawałaś ten hydro i czy polecasz ją?
Spotkałem się gdzieś na forum z opinią że po przecięciu pyta styropianu hydro traci swoje własności ktoś to może potwierdzić ?




> Zacząłem ocieplać ściany - 20 cm styropianu  Genderka Fasada Extra  https://picasaweb.google.com/darek.c...10519747552578


Nie chciałeś frezowanego ?

----------


## face

w budynku nie podpiwniczonym nie ma sensu dawac xpsa pod wylewki, nie zaleznie od stanu wod gruntowych

co innego na sciany fundamentowe wg mnie tylko xps ale nie mam doswiadczenia z hydro, proponuje zaczac od porownania charakterystyki materialowej, glownie nasiakliwosci i odpornosci na odksztalcenia mechaniczne

----------


## fenix2

Dla hydro:

λ – współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła w temp. 10oC [W/mK] *≤ 0,035* 
Naprężenia ściskające przy 10% odkształceniu względnym [kPa] *≥150*
Wytrzymałość na zginanie [kPa] *≥250*
Klasa reakcji na ogień E
Nasiąkliwość wodą przy długotrwałym zanurzeniu [%] *≤3*


Styrodur:

Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła:* 0,033- 0,035 W/mK
*Odporność na zgniatanie: *≥ 300 kPa
*Nasiąkliwość wodą przy długotrwałym zanurzeniu: *≤ 0,5 %*

----------


## _Trynity_

to i ja się podepnę pod temat. uwagi i ulepszenia mile widziane. domek w planie 88,4 troszke więcej wyszło. bloczki fundamentowe ocieplone xps-em na zakładkę (chyba 10cm) z jednej i zwykłym 5 od środka.  ściana porotherm 30 w planie styropian 12 ale po przeczytaniu wątku szykuję się do boju o 15. strop podwieszany 20 cm waty lambda 0,039 i pod blachę 15+5 cm wata lambda 0,04 + folia. taki był plan i miało być już bardzo ciepło, ale widzę, że to wszystko nic. podłoga 3x5 cm w tym jedna 5 planowany xps. ogrzewanie jeszcze nie wiem ale chyba propan lub olej, więc zależy mi aby nie było dużych strat. okna schuco si82 3 szyby.rekuperator

edit: a może sypnąc jakąś warstwę granulatu i na to wełnę 15?

----------


## byggmol

Witaj,
Spędziłem na tym forum juz setki godzin, czytam na tez na innych stronach i powiem ci tak:

1.Wielu sądzi że lepiej dać na fundament z zewnątrz 15 niż 10 a od środka 5, daj może 12 na zewnatrz a od środka 3cm od razu jako dylatacje wlewek bedzie

2.Porotherm 30 plus 15 styro, hm weż co innego na ściane zamiast porotherma, chocby maxa, najlepiej b eton komrkowy 24 cm 600,  U dla porothplus 15 cm styro= 0.176 [W/m2K] , max 19 plus 20 cm U = 0.165 [W/m2K] , http://www.styropiany.pl/index.cgi?o...kod=kalkulator posprawdzaj tu, U ściany przy takim ogrzewaniu jakie planujesz powinno być poniżej 0,15 na strop wysyp ten granulat z 20 centów i 15 waty , pod podłoge daj minimum 15 cm styro. Ja robie z Betonu komórkowego 24 plus 20 cm styro lambda 0,033, sufit 30 welny podloga tez 20. Jak chcesz tanio grzac to obowiązuje zasada ocieplenia; 20+20+30 podłoga/ ściany /dach. 

3.Reku robisz, 
okna trzyszybowe ,

bedzie wtedy nie więcej jak 5 litrów oleju na m2 na rok czyli domek energooszczędny, spalisz max 500 litrow na rok.

*Pamiętaj! nie daj się tzw znawcom wrobic w to że 20 cm styro nie ma sensu, ma zwlaszcza z reku, 3 szyb. oknami i tak drogim ogrzewaniem jak planujesz, każdy ci to powie na tym forum.* 

pozdrawiam

----------


## _Trynity_

mój dom już stoi więc zmiana materiałów odpada  :smile:  jestem na etapie ocieplania. już wczoraj przeforsowałam docieplenie poddasza grubszą warstwą wełny. 
ze styropianem ciężko mi idzie, bo zmienia to generalnie wiele w wyglądzie budynku. Myślę więc o lepszej lambdzie w 12 styropianie - tylko czy to coś da?
tzn. lepiej gorsza 15 niż lepsza 12?

----------


## byggmol

Jeżeli tak to powalcz o styro 15 z lamda co najmniej 0,036 żaden 0,04 nie daj sobie wcisnąć, to ty tam będziesz mieszkać i płacić za ogrzeanie przez najblizsze kilkadziesiat lat. Jak zrobisz juz lelwacje to nie dołożysz tam nic przez najblizsze 20 lat bo remont elewacji to jednak kupa kasy, nie prawdaż? Chcesz żalować za 5 lat ? Ropa drożeje i bedzie tylko drożeć, dlatego dobry styro 15 cm szybko ci sie zwróci. Popatrz na innych na tym forum którzy mają ciepłe domy, jakie rachunki niskie płacą ! polecam zajrzyj do dzienników budowy osob które się tu udzielają najbardziej, płacą po 1,5/2 tyś zł na cały sezon grzania domy zwykle >100 m2. Warto? Warto?

*Walcz to twój dom !!*

----------


## Dareckyy

> mój dom już stoi więc zmiana materiałów odpada  jestem na etapie ocieplania. już wczoraj przeforsowałam docieplenie poddasza grubszą warstwą wełny. 
> ze styropianem ciężko mi idzie, bo zmienia to generalnie wiele w wyglądzie budynku. Myślę więc o lepszej lambdzie w 12 styropianie - tylko czy to coś da?
> tzn. lepiej gorsza 15 niż lepsza 12?


Trynity,

lepsza grubsza izolacja a gorszym współczynniku (będzie tańsza, a współczynnik całej warstwy będzie i tak wyższy). Ale w Twoim przypadku dałbym 15 cm o jak najlepszym współczynniku. Ja u siebie dałem 20 cm styropianu o współczynniku 0,032. Zastanawiałem się nawet nad 25 cm, ale wtedy musiałbym już montować okna w warstwie ocieplenia, a dla mnie to już za duże koszty były.

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

Jest dom z basenem w stanie surowym o powierzchni 530m2 stan surowy .
  Sciany z itonga 44cm są  ! zastanawiam się dać 15 cm +15cm grafitowego styro w przekładkowym sytemie żeby ukatrupic wszelakie
mostki a , w dach skosy pianę PUR  po 28 cm ,okna 3szybowe montowane w styro  i reku z gwc ,w podłogi 15cm PUR ( WIEEM ZE PIANA PUR MA NAJLEPSZY WSPOLCZYNIK choc nie jest tania ale z racji dachu i basenu bedzie najlepsza bo nie bierze wilgoci i trudno spaprac taka robote )
Ogrzewanie na PC 12 lub 14 kw w tym 4 łazienki bez ogrzewania basenu tzn.wody w nim   i  kominek do palenia okazjonalnego dom z dużymi oknami od poludnia .
Myślę ze to wystarczy aby było ok. czyli pasywnie ??

----------


## antech

Gratuluje domu. Daj go do certyfikacji zobaczysz co wyjdzie. trochę zapewne tracisz na oknach tych duzych, niektózy montują przy takich oknach nawiew ciepłego powietrza z podłogi w postaci kratki na całej długosci okna, czy działa niewiem bo niemieszkam tam...w podłogi jesli chcesz na czymkolwiek oszczedzać  :smile: , możesz dać poprostu najcieplejszy, na posadzkach bedziesz miał wszedzie izolacje więc nawet gram wody nieprzejdzie w posadzki, Ściany musiałbym policzyc z tymi oknami aby wiedziec co ci wyszło. pewno jak zbilansujesz koszty budowy i przyszłego utrzymania domu to wyjdzie że sporo przepłacasz ale komfort nieporównywalny.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Sciany z itonga 44cm są  ! zastanawiam się dać 15 cm +15cm grafitowego styro...
> Myślę ze to wystarczy aby było ok. czyli pasywnie ??


Łał, ściana 74cm!? Idziesz na rekord? ;D Jak tyle siana pakujesz to może policz to dokładnie, albo wynajmij speca do tego zadania (na FM pewnie znajdziesz takich) za promil kosztu ocieplenia.

----------


## M***ki

Gdzie jest granica sensownego ocieplania ?  Jaki współczynnik  będzie maiła ściana  15+15  a do tego 44cm ściany ?  Jak rozumiem podane w stopce 7,3 kw z PC to po dociepleniu będzie zbyt dużo .

----------


## antech

taki budynek z basenem czy inna dużą przestrzenią wentylowaną oraz oknami musi byc ciepły, Nalezy zrobić certyfikat energetyczny..np przezemnie  :smile: ..bo na opłacalnosc składa sie wiele czynników i niezawsze grubośc 15+15 oznacza tosamo, w zwartym budyngu jest to zaduzo w innym moze i dobra..niewiem bo trzeba to policzyc. Takie obiekty sa "wredne" bo wystarczy jeda rzecz zrobić inaczej niz pozostałe ze wzgledów energetycznych i całośc idzie w łeb, bo byćmoze że przy takich oknach na całej scianie i wentylacji ponad normatywnej z wymuszonym obiegiem inwestowanie w sciane poprostu niewiele da bo straty bedą przez pozostałe elementy budowli...okna 3 szybowe ..plus, mocowanie w styropianie..kolejny plus..musiałbym ..czy ktokolwiek inny widzieć całośc i wtedy mozna coś wnioskowac.
To tak jakbyś miał parasol z 20 cm styropianu..bedzie ci cieplej?..watpie, na całośc budowli składają się wszystkie elementy.

----------


## grzeniu666

*Grubość styro vs prawo*

Słuchajcie, a mieli byście opory aby dodać 4cm (ewentualnie 2cm) do ocieplenia jakie jest w projekcie? Dość by mi to pasowało, ale wiadomo - te pare cm z zew. się dom powiększy...

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

Łał, ściana 74cm!? Idziesz na rekord? ;D Jak tyle siana pakujesz to może policz to dokładnie, albo wynajmij speca do tego zadania (na FM pewnie znajdziesz takich) za promil kosztu ocieplenia. 
grzeniu666
Nie idę na rekord tylko w sensowne docieplenie dużego budynku o nieregularnych liniach zabudowy.
Oczywiscie zrobie audyt aby nie przesadzic z niczym ale utrzymac wszystko w cenie malego domu taki jest zamysl...

Gdzie jest granica sensownego ocieplania ? Jaki współczynnik będzie maiła ściana 15+15 a do tego 44cm ściany ? Jak rozumiem podane w stopce 7,3 kw z PC to po dociepleniu będzie zbyt dużo . 
Mistrz Zdunski
To jest Pc w moim teraz wybudowanym domu. 
Niewiem jeszcze trzeba policzyc jaka bede tam potrzebował aby dogrzac budynek oraz niecke basenowa o pow.70m2 głebokosci 190cm  + pomieszczenie basenowe 70m2 
o wysokosci 6,5m . PC musi byc do ogrzania tego woda 22c pomieszczenie 24c  na dom 21-22c dodam iz pomieszczenie ma 9 duzych okien tarasowych
o wym 2 X 2,6m a reszta domu tez ma duze okna .

----------


## loki31

Witam. Mam taki dylemat.
Dom mam zamiar ocieplić 20cm warstwą styropianu o lambda 0,035. A co do reszty to mam pytania następujące.

1.Na dach mam zamiar dać 30cm wełny. A ile styropianu mam dać na strop pomiędzy parterem a poddaszem użytkowym?
2. Ile styropianu dać pomiędzy nieogrzewanym garażem a domem?
3. Czy może jest sens wstawić do garażu jeden kaloryfer aby trochę podnosił temperaturę? Czy to ma sens?

Dziękuje za odpowiedzi.

----------


## Matilde1

W moim przypadku dopłata do lepszej lambdy dla 15-tki wyniosłaby 2800 zł, dopłata do "zwykłej" 20-tki wyniosłaby 2900 (materiał+robocina, bo niestety wykonawcy życzyli sobie więcej za przyklejenie 20-tki). Po wyliczeniach ile możemy zaoszczędzić stanęło na zwykłej 15-tce. Ciepła i tak mi więcej przez okna ucieknie i kominy.

----------


## Matilde1

> *Grubość styro vs prawo*
> 
> Słuchajcie, a mieli byście opory aby dodać 4cm (ewentualnie 2cm) do ocieplenia jakie jest w projekcie? Dość by mi to pasowało, ale wiadomo - te pare cm z zew. się dom powiększy...


Większość się nie przejmuje i kładzie grubszy, ja też chciałam. Chyba że masz budynek blisko granicy to trzeba uważać co by nie przekroczyć minimalnej odległości.

----------


## Wirecki

74cm - i tak jest w projekcie? Co za fachura to wymyśliła....  choć jak na działce 7ha to dlaczego nie  :wink:

----------


## grzeniu666

> Większość się nie przejmuje i kładzie grubszy, ja też chciałam. Chyba że masz budynek blisko granicy to trzeba uważać co by nie przekroczyć minimalnej odległości.


Z granicą nie ma problemu.

W porównaniu do zwykłego styro, ekwiwalent grafitowego jest droższy o 10-15%, za to dostajemy węższą ścianę (zyski od słońca - pewnie nawet policzalne!) prostsze (mniej lub bardziej) klejenie, szpan na wiosce  :wink:

----------


## Matilde1

> Z granicą nie ma problemu.
> 
> W porównaniu do zwykłego styro, ekwiwalent grafitowego jest droższy o 10-15%, za to dostajemy węższą ścianę (zyski od słońca - pewnie nawet policzalne!) prostsze (mniej lub bardziej) klejenie, szpan na wiosce


O jakim konkretnie ekwiwalencie mówisz? Nie znalazłam styropianu "ciepłego" taniej niż 190 zł za m3, czyli mi to by dało dopłatę 60%.

----------


## grzeniu666

> O jakim konkretnie ekwiwalencie mówisz? Nie znalazłam styropianu "ciepłego" taniej niż 190 zł za m3, czyli mi to by dało dopłatę 60%.


Jeśli założymy ścianę o stałym U, uzyskamy to z większej grubości np. Silvera 040 lub mniejszej Platinuma 032. Np. 20cm Golda kosztujące dajmy na to 10000zł na domek, odpowiada 16cm Platinuma kosztującego ca. 11500zł. Moim zdaniem różnica znośna, to poprawia samopoczucie przy zakupie "grafitu"  :wink:

----------


## Matilde1

> Jeśli założymy ścianę o stałym U, uzyskamy to z większej grubości np. Silvera 040 lub mniejszej Platinuma 032. Np. 20cm Golda kosztujące dajmy na to 10000zł na domek, odpowiada 16cm Platinuma kosztującego ca. 11500zł.


No to jest oczywiste, ale jak pisałam wcześniej - do grubszej warstwy też dopłata wychodziła rzędu 60%, bo moi wykonawcy zażyczyli sobie więcej za robociznę  ::-(:

----------


## grzeniu666

> No to jest oczywiste, ale jak pisałam wcześniej - do grubszej warstwy też dopłata wychodziła rzędu 60%, bo moi wykonawcy zażyczyli sobie więcej za robociznę


O tym pisałem - łatwiej (i taniej kleić). To w sumie robota+styro może dać tę samą cenę za ocieplenie grafitem...

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

> a moi nie żądali żadnych dopłat, bo jak można mówić o większej robociźnie ?? czy oni przypadkiem nie szukają robią z igły widły ?? co za różnica przykleić na ścianę płytę grubą na 15cm a płytę grubą na 20cm ??


Dokładnie jacyś naciągacze niema znaczenia czy 15  czy 20 robota ta sama !! Co innego kłaść podwójnie na zakładke !

----------


## bronia

zblizony temat ściany zewnętrzne zamierzam ocieplić 20 cm 0,32, strop nad poddaszem jest lany tutaj problem bo strrop nie jest lany po skosie jedynie idzie po lekkim łuku przy dolnym wieńcu w zwiazku z tym pytanie , jak na to kłasc styropian czy tak jak leci, czyli w miejscu łuku powstanie dość szeroka szpara powietrza, bowiem w tym miejscu styropian nie będzie dolegał do skosu, czy też w miejscu łuku po prostu ciąc styropian tak aby pzrylegal dobrze?jeszcze jedno pytanie jaki dawac stryro na takie skosy lanę? 15 cm wystarczy, jesli tak jak mówiłem na sciane zewnętrzna planuję 20 cm

----------


## surgi22

A nie możesz tej szczeliny wypełnić pianką poliuretanową ?

----------


## bronia

dobry pomysł a juz myslałem że trzeba ciąć styropian i się bawić, dzięki   powiedzcie, czy U 0.18 wystarczy mysle o styrze 15cm dla maxa 29, a jaka jest lambda dla żelbetu 8 cm, nie moge tego znaleść

----------


## bronia

a i jeszcze jedno pytaanie, czy na skosach pod syropian kłaść folię?

----------


## bronia

na tych kalkulatorach na stronie producenta i na stronie styropianów wychodza inne wyniki, komu wierzyć?

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

No i stalo sie montujemy w fundamenty 25 cm styro a w sciany tez 25 grafitowego i  okna w cieplym montazu najlepsze jakie sa teraz na rynku (podwojne szyby itd) +reku z gwc  + kominek do palenia na okazje
Na ponad 400m2 bedzie PC ok . 4-6 kw mocy .   Natomiast basen ma 130m2 z tego niecka ponad 60m2 i tam sa problemy specjalne opuszczane sufity ,reku z centrala + osuszaczem + osobna pc do grzania wody , systemy filtrujace ... ale to inna bajka

----------


## compi

Jeśli masz planowaną piwnicę to zrozumiem te 25cm na fundamenty. Jeśli nie, to moim zdaniem kasa nieulokowana tam gdzie należy.

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

To ma byc pasywny dom.

----------


## *milek*

> Jakiej firmy dawałaś ten hydro i czy polecasz ją?
> Spotkałem się gdzieś na forum z opinią że po przecięciu pyta styropianu hydro traci swoje własności ktoś to może potwierdzić ?


Trochę z poślizgiem ta moja odpowiedź  :oops: , ale lepiej późno niż wcale...

Dawałam Swisspora i trochę styroduru, bo zabrakło. U mnie sucho, więc specjalnie nie mam uwag - jedynie chyba trochę się bardziej zwichrował hydro podczas prac budowlanych tam gdzie był odsłonięty, niż styrodur - ale dla mnie to kwestia pomijalna.

O tym docinaniu słyszałam - jeśli chodzi o ścianę fundamentową to specjalnie mnie to nie martwi, bo w wodzie stać nie będzie, ale zastanawiam się nad izolacją tarasu nad garażem (odwrócony z attykami) - tu bym dała bez docinania na środek hydro, a boki, gdzie trzeba dociąć - z XPS-a.

----------


## mp_krk

Jak oceniacie styropian Izoterm z Kępna? Mam na niego obecnie dobrą cenę ale trudno o opinie w necie...

----------


## S.H.O.W.

Troszkę mi głupio wyskaiwać tu ze swoimi 30 cm H+H kl.500 + 15 cm styropianu, ale każdy orze jak mu materiału staje... czy coś taiego  :Smile: 
Mam jednak pytanie - dylemat, czy którą stroną przykleja się styropian pióro - wpust tzn. czy przy ścianie ma być połączenie P+W czy od "zewnątrz"?
(styropian Austrotherm pióro i wpust, nie jest frezowany symetrycznie, a ok 2 cm z jednej strony)

----------


## rutino78

czyli warto dać 20cm zamiast 15?
dom parterowy z nieużytkowym poddaszem. fundament ma 10cm styroduru, podłoga na gruncie 10cm styro EPS100, na żelbetowym stropie chcę położyć 30cm wełny. Jest reku i piec węglowy z podajnikiem. Okna raczej zwykłe, z oknoplastu. 
Ale ja o ścianach. Ściany z drążonej silikatu 24cm
W projekcie było 15cm styropianu, kazałem zmienić na 20cm i tyle w projekcie jest.
Podczas budowy budowlaniec przekonywał, że 15cm to praktycznie tyle co 20. Ja to łyknąłem i do tematu nie wracałem aż do wczoraj. Dziś mam podpisanie umowy z ociepleniowcem. Z cen styropiany w internecie wynika, że grubszy domek to jakieś 1300zł. 
kalkulator mówi, że U = 0.1817 [W/m2K]  przy styro 20cm i U = 0.2352 [W/m2K] przy 15cm.
Oba wyniki zakładają ścianę centymetr grubszą niż moja, ale to chyba nie ma dużego znaczenia.
Pytanie jest krótkie, warto?
pozdrawiam

----------


## asolt

Tylko dokładne obliczenia ozc pozwolą nam obliczyć oszczędności wynikające ze zwiększenia grubosci styropianu jak i z innych inwestycji termoizolacyjnych.
Obliczenia opłacalności wykonane na podstawie tylko zgrubnych szacunków nie powinny być podstawą do podejmowania takich decyzji.

----------


## surgi22

> czyli warto dać 20cm zamiast 15?
> dom parterowy z nieużytkowym poddaszem. fundament ma 10cm styroduru, podłoga na gruncie 10cm styro EPS100, na żelbetowym stropie chcę położyć 30cm wełny. Jest reku i piec węglowy z podajnikiem. Okna raczej zwykłe, z oknoplastu. 
> Ale ja o ścianach. Ściany z drążonej silikatu 24cm
> W projekcie było 15cm styropianu, kazałem zmienić na 20cm i tyle w projekcie jest.
> Podczas budowy budowlaniec przekonywał, że 15cm to praktycznie tyle co 20. Ja to łyknąłem i do tematu nie wracałem aż do wczoraj. Dziś mam podpisanie umowy z ociepleniowcem. Z cen styropiany w internecie wynika, że grubszy domek to jakieś 1300zł. 
> kalkulator mówi, że U = 0.1817 [W/m2K]  przy styro 20cm i U = 0.2352 [W/m2K] przy 15cm.
> Oba wyniki zakładają ścianę centymetr grubszą niż moja, ale to chyba nie ma dużego znaczenia.
> Pytanie jest krótkie, warto?
> pozdrawiam


Zdecydowanie warto różnica wspłczycnnika U ściany pomiędzy 0,2352 a 0,1817  wynosi 0,0535 a pamiętaj że to tylko teorai, praktyka uczy że nawet jeżeli dopilnujesz prawidłowego montażu ocieplenia to bardzo trudno to będzie osiągnąć. Ceny nośników energii będą rosły i te 1300 PLN to dobrze zainwestowne pieniądze - wydasz teraz , zwracać będzie ci się latami ale tym szybciej im szybszy będzie wzrost energii. PS znając powięchnię ścian , koszt wyprodukowania u ciebie 1 KW energii cieplnej możesz policzyć czas zwrotu inwestycji.

----------


## Tysonq

u mnie na dniach skończyli ocieplenie. Też rozmyślałem czy 15 czy 20 i padło na 20cm. Rożnica w cenie styropianu wyniosła mnie ok. 1500zł. Dla jednych to może i dużo, ale biorąc pod uwagę cała inwestycję ocieplenia to wyjdzie poniżej 10%.
U mnie ścian było 300m (z oknami), styropianu poszło 49,5m3.
Jedyny minus 20-stki to pakowanie odpadów w worki, moment i worek pełny  :wink:

----------


## wibart

Ja dam 20 cm.
Mam jednak garaż połączony z domem plus szczyty - strych, który nie bedzie ogrzewany. Zastanawiam się czy moge dac na garażu (który bedzie ogrzewany termostatem tylko do ok plus 3-5 st.) i na szczytach na górze zwykły 0,42 lub 0,40 a tylko na czesci mieszkalnej dać 0,36 lub 0,32. Czy połączenie dwóch styropinów nie bedzie jakos inaczej pracować? chyba nie. Czy ktos tak praktykował?
Mam ytong 24 600 - wiec chyba kołki 26 cm - wystarcza. Czy moge kołkować tylko naroża i górne warstwy np. powyżej 4 m?

wibart

----------


## fenix2

> Ja dam 20 cm.
> Mam jednak garaż połączony z domem plus szczyty - strych, który nie bedzie ogrzewany. Zastanawiam się czy moge dac na garażu (który bedzie ogrzewany termostatem tylko do ok plus 3-5 st.) i na szczytach na górze zwykły 0,42 lub 0,40 a tylko na czesci mieszkalnej dać 0,36 lub 0,32. Czy połączenie dwóch styropinów nie bedzie jakos inaczej pracować? chyba nie. Czy ktos tak praktykował?
> Mam ytong 24 600 - wiec chyba kołki 26 cm - wystarcza. Czy moge kołkować tylko naroża i górne warstwy np. powyżej 4 m?
> 
> wibart


Możesz łączyć nic się nie stanie.

----------


## Tysonq

> Czy moge kołkować tylko naroża i górne warstwy np. powyżej 4 m?


Ja w ogóle nie kołkowałem.
Moim zdaniem strata pieniędzy i za dużo ciepła przechodzi kołkami.
Kładziesz 20cm i chcesz go podziurawić?
Twój cyrk, Twoje małpy  :smile:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Ja w ogóle nie kołkowałem.
> Moim zdaniem strata pieniędzy i za dużo ciepła przechodzi kołkami.
> Kładziesz 20cm i chcesz go podziurawić?
> Twój cyrk, Twoje małpy


ja też nie kolkowałem i już ponad rok wszystko jest ok, nawet pod balkonami  wszystko trzyma. Po co kolkować skoro nawet producenci niektórych klei podają że nie trzeba  to nawet do 12m wysokości ściany

----------


## prokopowicz

Ja dałem 15 cm Golda Termo Organiki, czy lepiej byłoby dać więcej, pewnie tak, im grubsza izolacja tym lepiej chroni, ale i tak wziąłem z najlepszym współczynnikiem lambda jaki mają w ofercie, no poza srebrnoszarym, ale i tak jestem zadowolony,

----------


## compi

W innym poście piszesz, że dopiero zimą okaże się czy będziesz zadowolony. Dwa posty w dwóch różnych wątkach o tym samym. Albo jest to marketing szeptany z nowym produktem, albo nie jesteś pewny swojego wyboru.

----------


## prokopowicz

jestem zadowolony bo mam dobrze ocieplony dom, nie mam jak dobrze zauważasz wyników ww ocieplenia, zima przede mną, dałem gold,  ale jednak lepszą lambde ma srebrnoszary, czy nie jestem pewny wyboru, zawsze mam z tym mały problem, być może lepiej było wziąć srebnoszary lub i dać chociaż Golda grubszego o 5 cm

----------


## mariwa

15cm czy 20cm, a ja kupiłem 18cm AUSTROTHERM, tak sobie wypośrodkowałem, a też miałem w projekcie 15cm

----------


## TOMAS 73

W większosci postow piszecie za ile sie zwroci ten dodatkowo dodane 5cm (styrek 20cm)w porownaniu z 15cm,powiem szczerze ze mnie to nie interesuje kiedy mi sie zwroci tylko chodzi mi glownie o rachunki roczne ,ile pi razy oko moge placic mniej rocznie za gaz ? domek 150m2  piecyk kondensat ,podlogowka 80m2 ,podloga 15cm styrek, dach 30cm welna i zastanawiam sie czy 15cm sciany czy 20cm ,czy jest ktos w stanie okreslic ile to moze byc rocznie przy standartowym styro 100-200zl??? mniej rocznie za gaz przy +5cm styrka

----------


## Tysonq

wydaje mi się, że nikt dokładnie Ci nie odpowie na te pytanie. Każdy dom jest inny, każda zima jest inna. Izolacja to nie wszystko. Możesz dać i 50cm styro, a okna będziesz miał badziew.

----------


## asolt

> wydaje mi się, że nikt dokładnie Ci nie odpowie na te pytanie. Każdy dom jest inny, każda zima jest inna. Izolacja to nie wszystko. Możesz dać i 50cm styro, a okna będziesz miał badziew.


Wykonując dokładne obliczenia ozc mozna sie dowiedziec jaka jest róznica w zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło przy róznych grubościach izolacji. Ale jak kolega Tysong słusznie zauwazył izolacja to nie wszystko, wazne są okna, wentylacja, ocieplenie podłogi i stropu, usytuowanie budynku itd.

----------


## MaciekMaj

> Zdecydowanie warto różnica wspłczycnnika U ściany pomiędzy 0,2352 a 0,1817  wynosi 0,0535 a pamiętaj że to tylko teorai, praktyka uczy że nawet jeżeli dopilnujesz prawidłowego montażu ocieplenia to bardzo trudno to będzie osiągnąć. Ceny nośników energii będą rosły i te 1300 PLN to dobrze zainwestowne pieniądze - wydasz teraz , zwracać będzie ci się latami ale tym szybciej im szybszy będzie wzrost energii. PS znając powięchnię ścian , koszt wyprodukowania u ciebie 1 KW energii cieplnej możesz policzyć czas zwrotu inwestycji.


Ściany to tylko jeden z elementów. A jakie masz okna, drzwi? Jak ocieplony strop (dach), podłoga. Jaka wentylacja? Itd.

----------


## TOMAS 73

ale jakis schemat powinien istniec , przypuscmy ze okna tez z gornej polki,wentylacja i ocieplenie dla domu energooszczędnego i jak sie ma te 5cm więcej styro na scianie zewnętrznej,cały problem sprowadza sie do jednego czy warto dac te 5 cm wiecej kosztem wyglądu ,wiadomo lepszy wspolczynnik teoretycznie powinno byc cieplej ale jak to sie przeklada na nasze oszczednosci $$$ w colorocznym rozliczeniu nikt nie wie a szkoda-moze nie warto??? moze to tylko lans przed sąsiadem 20cm ,mnie satysfakconuje oszczędnosc rzędu 200zl rocznie na tych 5 cm ale w praktyce hmmmm...... roznie moze to wyglądac

----------


## grzeniu666

> ale jakis schemat powinien istniec  (...) mnie satysfakconuje oszczędnosc rzędu 200zl rocznie na tych 5 cm ale w praktyce hmmmm...... roznie moze to wyglądac


Wg mnie najpewniej oszczędzisz tyle. Jak chcesz pewniej to zleć obliczenia (jak pisalil koledzy wyżej), bo każda chatka inna.

----------


## pado

W projekcie miałem 12 cm , planuję 15 cm . Dom z BK -24 cm . Od strony północnej myślałem o 18 cm . Planuję Termorganikę  Platinium lub Gold. , a może polecacie styro o lepszym współczynniku cena /parametry ?
Dach : 30 cm wełny  - mój kolega zamiast wełny zastosował  wełnę 15 cm + styropian 10 cm - co sądzicie o takim pomyśle ?

----------


## bitter

> ale jakis schemat powinien istniec , przypuscmy ze okna tez z gornej polki,wentylacja i ocieplenie dla domu energooszczędnego i jak sie ma te 5cm więcej styro na scianie zewnętrznej,cały problem sprowadza sie do jednego czy warto dac te 5 cm wiecej kosztem wyglądu ,wiadomo lepszy wspolczynnik teoretycznie powinno byc cieplej ale jak to sie przeklada na nasze oszczednosci $$$ w colorocznym rozliczeniu nikt nie wie a szkoda-moze nie warto??? moze to tylko lans przed sąsiadem 20cm ,mnie satysfakconuje oszczędnosc rzędu 200zl rocznie na tych 5 cm ale w praktyce hmmmm...... roznie moze to wyglądac


Może rozświetli Ci sprawę przykład mojego domu. 100 m2, strop wełna 40cm, podłoga 20cm styropian, okna trzyszybowe o łącznej powierzchni 22m2, wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła (rekuperator), budynek parterowy. Koszt ogrzewania czystym prądem w II taryfie. Wykres pokazuje zależność kosztów ogrzewania od grubości styropianu grafitowego.

0cm - 43 400 kWh - koszt II taryfa 14 320 zł
5cm - 10 580 kWh - koszt II taryfa 3 490 zł
10cm - 7 570 kWh - koszt II taryfa 2 500 zł
15cm - 6 100 kWh - koszt II taryfa 2 013 zł
20cm - 5 560 kWh - koszt II taryfa 1 834 zł
25cm - 5 230 kWh - koszt II taryfa 1 726 zł



i bardziej szczegółowy wykres:

----------


## TOMAS 73

dzięki *bitter* czyli przeskok z 15cm na 20cm szalu nie ma i tak samo z 20 cm na 25cm ,bardzo pomocne schematy duzo pokazują obiektywnie patrząc 15cm jest optymalne o 20cm mozna sie pokusic ale 25cm juz praktycznie nic nie oszczędzamy (odnosnik do 20cm)

----------


## asolt

Powiem tak, spośród domów które liczyłem najmniejsze wartości zapotrzebowania na ciepło miały te które ocieplone były 30 cm styro 0,031, te które miały 5 czy 10 cm mniej nie zbliżaly się do tych wyników, mysle ze to nie przypadek. Poza tym koszt robocizny w zasadzie jest ten sam niezaleznie od grubości styropianu.
Ewentualne pózniejsze dokładanie styropianu nie jest takie proste i tanie, a wzrost kosztu nośników energii może być wiekszy niż się prognozuje

----------


## homecactus

> Powiem tak, spośród domów które liczyłem najmniejsze wartości zapotrzebowania na ciepło miały te które ocieplone były 30 cm styro 0,031, te które miały 5 czy 10 cm mniej nie zbliżaly się do tych wyników, mysle ze to nie przypadek.


Ciekaw jestem tylko, czy wzięte pod uwagę było to, że jak się da styropian 30cm to słońce powoduje zyski ciepła w zasadzie tylko wtedy, kiedy wali prostopadle w okno, które jest zagłębione w "styropianowej norze"

----------


## compi

O tym samym pomyślałem. Takiego styro 25-300cm bez kołkowania też już nie przymocujesz. Podany wykres jest dla grzania prądem. Wyniki nie są rewelacyjne.

----------


## malux20

a to ciekawe 
z jednej strony z tabelek bittera widać że to śą  kwoty 50zł
a asolt pisze dopiero 30 cm to przełom w ociepleniu domu
a może   kazdy  szczegół w domu dopieszczony na zasadzie 30 cm  daje efekt
asolt ja wiem że powinienem  do ciebie się zgłosić  prywatnie  ale ile mi podpowiadASZ celulozy na stropie 40cm czy 50 cm

----------


## asolt

Słońce daje zyski ciepła nie tylko wtedy kiedy pada prostopadle w okno, przy obliczeniach uwzględniane jest usytuowanie wzgledem stron świata, rodzaj okien itd.

----------


## asolt

> a to ciekawe 
> 
>  ile mi podpowiadASZ celulozy na stropie 40cm czy 50 cm


To zalezy jaki efekt chcesz osiągnąć

----------


## malux20

taki zeby przy swoich 123m2 zmiescić się w 4000 kwh w sezonie na grzanie


paweł założył mi glikolowca
ustawienie okien  60 % południe 30% wsch-zach
10% północ
rolety zewnętrzne  [skrzynki oddzielone 30 cm izolacji od domu-to była walka ztym :roll eyes:

----------


## bitter

Ekstra 5 cm grubiej to w moim przypadku było 1300zł drożej (grafit) i stwierdziłem, że 20 mi starczy ale bardziej ze względów estetycznych. Pamiętajmy żeby nie popaść w paranoję bo jak już niejeden raz ktoś wspomniał, na imprezie czasem wydamy 200 stówy bezmyślnie i mamy radochę a tu o stówę będziemy bić pianę. Dla mnie osobiście 20cm było dobrym kompromisem pomiędzy estetyką (czyli nie bunkrowatym wyglądem) a zyskami z ocieplenia. Zakładając, że będę jeszcze przepalał w kominku suchym sezonowanym drewnem gdzie energia cieplna ze spalania jest (wliczając sprawność kominka) ok dwukrotnie tańsza od prądu w II taryfie to naprawdę nikt by mnie nie namówił na 30cm.  Pamiętajcie tylko, że to jest wykres MOJEGO domu. Każdy dom jest inny i polecam zlecić albo wykonać samemu obliczenia w OZC bo to właśnie ten program umożliwił mi świadome podejmowanie decyzji co do ocieplenia i systemu grzewczego. Jak ktoś tego nie zrobi to wali na ślepo. Tym, którym się nie chce liczyć ja radzę (choć ekspertem nie jestem) 20cm ale GRAFITU to już dobrze więcej niekoniecznie, mniej bym też nie dał.

----------


## slawekk1980`

*mpoplaw*Z tym 100 lat styro na ścianie to trochę cię poniosło, 20 cm ocieplenia (grafit) to w najbliższej perspektywie max, później to już tylko przerost formy nad treścią i rzeczywiste oszczędności na ogrzewaniu sprowadzają się do akademickich rozważań i przeliczeń. Na stronie pewnego producenta styropianu również jest wzmianka że 15 cm jest wartością powyżej której oszczędności robą się niewielkie, a jeśli już ktoś grzeje węglem/miałem to niemal symboliczne.  Pomijam już fakt estetyki takiego budynku, chyba ze montaż w warstwie ocieplenia a to już kolejne spore koszty które trzeba wziąć pod uwagę przy zwrocie inwestycji, za tym idą kolejne koszty chcąc mieć kompleksowe rozwiązania  bo same pół metra styropianu na ścianie to nie wszystko. Jeśli kogoś stać to proszę bardzo, ale wielu nasłucha się, naczyta a później "zarzyna" kredytem na 35 lat którego odsetek już nie liczy pisząc o oszczędnościach za wszystkie hiper rozwiązania.

----------


## TOMAS 73

Bądzmy realistami 100 lat??? za 10-15 lat juz będą materialy ery kosmicznej do ocieplen o grubosci 10cm o wspolczynniku 2x lepszym od dzisiejszych 25cm,zresztą oplacalnosc tej inwestycji rozpatrujmy w czasie 20-30 lat a nie w mitycznych 100
reasumując 20 lat - oszczędnosc 2 tys moze ciut wiecej wyzsze ceny energi ,koszt styro ok 1.5 tys ....
czytając caly wątek nasuwają sie takie wnioski 15cm jak najbardziej wystarczy(optymalnie) 20cm mozna się pokusic dla wlasnej satysfakcji i dla małych oszczędnosci, 25cm lub wyzej przerost tresci nad formą

----------


## tubek

Ten wykres o niczym nie mówi. Można tak skalować, że wyjdzie kolosalna różnica albo żadna. Znaczenie ma czas zwrotu inwestycji.

----------


## lukasza

> Bądzmy realistami 100 lat??? za 10-15 lat juz będą materialy ery kosmicznej do ocieplen o grubosci 10cm o wspolczynniku 2x lepszym od dzisiejszych 25cm,zresztą oplacalnosc tej inwestycji rozpatrujmy w czasie 20-30 lat a nie w mitycznych 100
> reasumując 20 lat - oszczędnosc 2 tys moze ciut wiecej wyzsze ceny energi ,koszt styro ok 1.5 tys ....


Te materiały nie będą za 10 lat gdyż one już są od 10 lat na rynku tylko cena jeszcze jest nieprzystępna - patrz rożne odmiany aerożelu. 

A ja patrząc na pewne perspektywy wzrostu cen energii elektrycznej (nowe elektrownie, atom, linie przesyłowe do wymiany itd) to już bym powyżej 20cm styropianu zaczął się zastanawiać gdzie kasę z ocieplenia i oszczędności na kosztach wytwarzania ciepła przenieść na oszczędności na prądzie i niższych rachunkach za prąd. 
Znam sporo domów energooszczędnych z PC gdzie grzanie domu kosztuje mniej niż półroczne rachunki za energię poza ogrzewaniem.

----------


## janciownik

Ja dałem 20 cm styro termoorganiki - po pierwszej zimie jak i kilku dniach ciepła jestem bardzo zadowolony,  wg mnie jak jest miejsce i nie skrzywdzi to wizualnie budynku, to trzeba ładować 20 cm. Co do kasy i różnicy 15 czy 20 - umówmy się że przy całej budowie to praktycznie niezauważalne grosze

----------


## tubek

Poniżej szacunkowy czas zwrotu inwestycji w zależności od ceny 1kWh (styropian zwykły 0.04):


Wystarczy teraz ustalić czas zwrotu, który nam odpowiada. Dla mnie 20 lat jest okresem minimalnym. Przy najtańszym paliwie 20cm styropianu jest wtedy minimalne. A cena paliw będzie rosła. Jak jest to możliwe to zawsze warto dawać z zapasem. 25cm? Czemu nie. Trzeba tylko pamietać by strop izolować znacznie grubszą warstwą (bo tam się kumuluje ciepło), dla mnie minimum 30cm.

----------


## TOMAS 73

ok zapodaje 20cm,czy ktos moze podrzucic jakies fotki z takim ociepleniem zewnętrznym i tynkiem ,czy to juz maly bunkierek czy jeszcze daje rade z wyglądu?

----------


## TOMAS 73

Nic nie widze za maly avatar he he,co 20 lat nie trzeba zmieniac ocieplenia tylko caly domek nowy budowac hi hi

----------


## pado

Pytanie jest jedno czy ktoś np. za 30 lat nie wpadnie na pomysł ,że masz dom  warto wyburzyć i postawić mowy i lepszy.

----------


## fuxszyk

Budujemy dla siebie na teraz czy dla kogoś za 30 lat?

----------


## malux20

dla siebie za 30 lat
kupilbyś dom w technologii ze stanu wojennego?

----------


## mar1982kaz

Ja mam 20cm grafitowego styro i cały czas żałuję że nie dałem więcej. Jeśli chodzi o czas zwrotu za dodatkowe centymetry ocieplenia to jest to sprawa indywidualna, w moim przypadku jest bardzo realna bo mam 30 lat , nie wybudowalem się z kredytu, i mam nadzieje że dociągnę 70 więc nawet jak bym dał 30cm to przez 40 sezonów grzewczych mi się wróci z nawiązką.

----------


## malux20

w twoim wypadku ważniejsze jest to że masz w dwóch warstwach ocieplenie
ja ci tego zazdroszczę

----------


## tubek

A co dają dwie warstwy?

----------


## TOMAS 73

zakrywasz mostki termiczne (łączenia styro) i jak jeszcze nie kolkujesz to masz juz super szczelną elewacje

----------


## Xerses

Tak wszystko się zgadza. Nie bede przenosił dyskusji z innego wątku tutaj - co niektórzy wiedzą o co chodzi  :smile:  . Kwestia jak grube ocieplenie styropianem, jaki czas zwrotu jest sprawą indywidualną, tego czy budujesz się z kredytu i jaką powierzchnię masz do zrobienia.

Mam sasiada który ma dom Ytonga pp2/04 36 cm na to zwykły tynk. Strop ocieplony wełną - ale nie wiem jakich parametrów i jakiej grubości. Ze 100 m2 powerzchni - użytkowej - nie po podłodze. Tradycyjne centralne z grzejnikami i podłogówką. Piec na gazowanie drewna- ale jak sam twierdzi nie stosuje tego gazowania. Jak widze że drzewo przywozi sobie busem do domu to mnie co roku zatyka jak to możliwe że tak mało go zuzywa. Czyzby miał tak zajebisty piec czy może faktycznie z tym megadocieplaniem to już są panowie pewne granice? tak pod rozwagę poddaję nie przekonując nikogo do konkretnych rozwiązań - co by mi nikt nie zarzucil małowiedzy.

----------


## Xerses

> zakrywasz mostki termiczne (łączenia styro) i jak jeszcze nie kolkujesz to masz juz super szczelną elewacje


A tak pro po mostków na kołkach - jakiej wielkości to sa straty ciepła rocznie przyjmując 4 kołki na m2 ocieplenia? Ktoś to policzył?

----------


## tubek

> zakrywasz mostki termiczne (łączenia styro) i jak jeszcze nie kolkujesz to masz juz super szczelną elewacje


A teraz policz koszty podwójnego klejenia styropianu i ile ciepła zaoszczędziłeś. Nie zwróci się to nigdy. Szczeliny zawsze uzupełnia się pianką więc pozostają co najwyżej minimalne prześwity. Nigdy przez nie i tak nie będzie przewiewów. Analogiczna sprawa z kołkami (ktoś nawet polecał wbijanie kołka głębiej i zakrywanie go "kapslem" styropianowym).

Przykładowo 200m2 elewacji, 400 płyt, długość łączeń 400*1*0.5=200m, szczelina 1mm, powierzchnia "teoretycznie nieocieplona" = 0.2m2 co daje 0.1%. Oczywiście długość takich "dziurawych" łączeń będzie dużo mniejsza bo większość płyt da się dobrze docisnąć do siebie.
Teraz kołki, 2 sztuki na płytę, 800 kołków, średnica 2cm (zakładając, że wiertłem zrobimy większą dziurę), powierzchnia dziury 3.2cm2, całkowita 2500cm2=0.25m2 co daje 0,125%.

Oczywiście im cieńsze ocieplenie tym ma to większy wpływ na straty, może wtedy warto ale na pewno nie kleić dwóch warstw bo taniej wyjdzie kupić frezowany.

----------


## Xerses

> A teraz policz koszty podwójnego klejenia styropianu i ile ciepła zaoszczędziłeś. Nie zwróci się to nigdy. Szczeliny zawsze uzupełnia się pianką więc pozostają co najwyżej minimalne prześwity. Nigdy przez nie i tak nie będzie przewiewów. Analogiczna sprawa z kołkami (ktoś nawet polecał wbijanie kołka głębiej i zakrywanie go "kapslem" styropianowym).
> 
> Przykładowo 200m2 elewacji, 400 płyt, długość łączeń 400*1*0.5=200m, szczelina 1mm, powierzchnia "teoretycznie nieocieplona" = 0.2m2 co daje 0.1%. Oczywiście długość takich "dziurawych" łączeń będzie dużo mniejsza bo większość płyt da się dobrze docisnąć do siebie.
> Teraz kołki, 2 sztuki na płytę, 800 kołków, średnica 2cm (zakładając, że wiertłem zrobimy większą dziurę), powierzchnia dziury 3.2cm2, całkowita 2500cm2=0.25m2 co daje 1,25%.
> 
> Oczywiście im cieńsze ocieplenie tym ma to większy wpływ na straty, może wtedy warto ale na pewno nie kleić dwóch warstw bo taniej wyjdzie kupić frezowany.


Oczywiście w przypadku kołków --> pomniejsza sie to o sam kołek i jego nazwijmy lambde. Ile to wyjdzie złotych na rok?
Chyba nie dużo.........

----------


## slawekk1980`

Wy chyba naprawdę nie macie co robić.....

----------


## TOMAS 73

> A tak pro po mostków na kołkach - jakiej wielkości to sa straty ciepła rocznie przyjmując 4 kołki na m2 ocieplenia? Ktoś to policzył?


nie mam pojęcia ja przyjmuje ze 20-30zl rocznie mozna zaoszczędzic ,ale nie nalezy popadac w paranoje ,ja poprostu nie daje kolkow mam dom po powodzi i zdjecia starego styropianu przyklejonego klejem   graniczylo z cudem steropian sie kruszyl i nie odchodzil od sciany a o kleju juz nie bylo mowy zeby go oderwac (zostal na scianie) dlatego dla mnie nie ma sensu dawac kolkow -koszt ok 200zl na caly dom-,nio i przy okazji te teoretyczne pare groszy na rok zostaje w kieszeni he he

ps.kołki są zalecane na wysokosci powyzej 10m wysokosci budynku bloki mieszkalne itd.

----------


## tubek

Jeśli przyjmiemy, że ściana 20cm styro ma U=0.2 a bez styro U=0.8 (przyjmuję, że kołek ma zerową lambdę bo nie wiem jaką ma więc jest to lamba materiału ściany nośnej). Szacunkowo straty przez ściany to 30%.
Liczymy średnie U dla ścian:
wariant idealny -> U1=0.2
z kołkami i szparami -> 0.3% U=0.8 i 99,7% U=0.2 co daje średnie U2=0.2018
Jeśli w idealnym przypadku płacimy za ogrzewanie X to w tym drugim 0.7*X + 0.3*X*U2/U1 = 0.7*X + 0.3003*X= 1.003*X

Za ogrzewanie zapłacimy więc 0.3% więcej. Jak ktoś wydaje np. 5tyś rocznie to ze szparami wyda 15pln więcej. Kiedy zwróci mu się koszt np. dwóch warstw styropianu? Jeśli klejenie warstwy kosztuje 10pln/m2 i ma 200m2 to zapłaci 2000pln. Zwrot po 133 latach.

Ja przyjąłem dwa kołki na płytę (bo biorąc pod uwagę znikomy sens przy niskich budynkach to cztery to już w ogóle przesada) więc przy 4 kołkach można to mniej więcej przemnożyć przez 1.5-2.

----------


## TOMAS 73

> popatrz uważnie w mój awatar, i powiedz ile cm tam widzisz ??
> 
> PS a skoro uważasz że co 20 lat trzeba styropian zrywać ze ściany i  zastępować go nową warstwą to trzymam ciebie za słowo i czekam na  zdjęcia jak wymieniasz sobie styropian na ścianie po 20 latach, a  najbardziej jestem ciekaw jak wymienisz sobie styropian pod posadzkami


  niestety nie musialem czekac 20 lat zdejmowalem ocieplenie juz po roku

to jest tez kwestia dogadania z majstrami ,u mnie bedą kleic 2 warstwe gratis robota ,tylko koszty kleju doliczam

----------


## malux20

ja mam frezowany 25 cm i drugi raz raczej robiłbym na dwie warstwy

----------


## TOMAS 73

> ja mam frezowany 25 cm i drugi raz raczej robiłbym na dwie warstwy


 25cm szary czy zwykly? jaki wspolczynnik U?

----------


## malux20

szary jak mysza co ją angole pija   
platiniumplus 0,31 chyba

----------


## TOMAS 73

no niezle to z murem Ci chyba wyszlo 0,10 antarktyda nie straszna he he

----------


## malux20

po przyklejeniu tych 25 cm chodziło mi po głowie  dodatkowe 5 cm

no a na fundamentach nie wytrzymałem i do 18cm dodałem w ostatniej chwili 3cm xpsa
ale tu akurat był  sens ponieważ zlikwidowałem  mostek  na styku ocieplenia fundametu i ściany [klej]
nie dowierzałem że isomury  załatwią  wszystko :smile:

----------


## TOMAS 73

My tu pitu pitu 20 -25cm ale i tak to wszystko pestka w porownaniu do domku pasywnego i ocieplen 30-50cm ktore zapewne za 5 -10 lat będą normą jak tak dalej energia będzie drozec,tylko troszke musi się zmienic myslenie i męntalnosc inwestorow i majstrow przede wszystkim,dla ktorych dzisiaj 20cm to kosmos
http://www.pro-vent.pl/dom-pasywny,0.html

----------


## TOMAS 73

pewnie nikt he he ,moze jedynie maniacy z tego forum zapewne przechodząc na system pasywny się pokuszą

----------


## mar1982kaz

> A tak pro po mostków na kołkach - jakiej wielkości to sa straty ciepła rocznie przyjmując 4 kołki na m2 ocieplenia? Ktoś to policzył?


masz fotkę z termowizji, troszeczkę tego ciepła jednak ucieka... ja kleiłem w dwóch warstwach bez kołkowania i każdą warstwę po całości piankowałem...każdą płytę kleiłem na wianuszek żeby dodatkowo między ścianą a styro zrobić szczelną poduszkę powietrza która dodatkowo izoluje...drugą warstwę kleiłem na klej w piance żeby dodatkowo nie obciążać... ocieplałem sam więc koszty robocizny to prawie zero...po co to robiłem?? otóż po to że mam świadomość i własną satysfakcję  że na pewno mam zrobione lepiej niż większość budujących sie ludzi

----------


## malux20

ile masz centymetrów ocieplenia na murłacie?
poprawialeś coś po  zdjęciach termowizją

----------


## mar1982kaz

> ile masz centymetrów ocieplenia na murłacie?
> poprawialeś coś po  zdjęciach termowizją


mam dość grube bo 20cm krokwie więc pierwsza warstwa styropianu(10cm) wychodzi nawet ponad murłatę i pustkę miedzy styro a murłatą mam całkowicie opiankowaną, w ogóle po zrobieniu szczeliny wentylacyjnej pomiędzy deskowaniem a ociepleniem zapiankowałem całe połączenie dachu z murłatą i ze styropianem, ciężko to wytłumaczyć ale mówiąc wprost to wełna nie dotyka wogóle murłaty ani styropianu ani też muru bo tam jest wszystko zapiankowane i wełna dochodzi tylko do równo obciętej pianki i jest z nią połączona na klej w piance... przed położeniem wełny i foli paroizolacyjnej robiłem testy szczelności podczas dużych wiatrów tzn. chodziłem z kadzidełkiem wzdłuż opiankowanej murłaty, i nie zaobserwowałem żadnego niekontrolowanego podmuchu..

----------


## Sławek...

> ja mam frezowany 25 cm i drugi raz raczej robiłbym na dwie warstwy


malux a skąd taki wniosek?

----------


## malux20

frez przy 25cm  trudno ukl.adac szczelnie

----------


## owp

> Ściany to tylko jeden z elementów. A jakie masz okna, drzwi? Jak ocieplony strop (dach), podłoga. Jaka wentylacja? Itd.


Ja tylko dodam, że przez ściany ucieka tyle samo energii niezależnie od rodzaju okien, drzwi, itd.  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

A tak wogóle to ile sobie doliczy fachura za wycinania otworów w styropianie aby te kołki zakryć? Pytałem się ostatnio jednego takiego i zaspiewał dodatkowe 800 zł............ czy to się w takim układzie opłaci?

----------


## lukasza

> A tak wogóle to ile sobie doliczy fachura za wycinania otworów w styropianie aby te kołki zakryć? Pytałem się ostatnio jednego takiego i zaspiewał dodatkowe 800 zł............ czy to się w takim układzie opłaci?


Pewnie, że się nie opłaci. 
Takie zabawy to w domu pasywnym trzeba robić, w domu normowym lub nawet bliskim energooszczędnemu to opłaci się tylko samemu robić. Samemu to w ogóle dużo "dodatkowych - doliczanych" prac na budowie się opłaci. 
Generalnie nie wiem ile dajesz styro ale np: u siebie za 800 zł to miałbym blisko 2,5 cm dodatkowej grubości styropianu grafitowego a pewnie z jakieś 3,5 cm styropianu 0,037. W moim przypadku dołożenie styropianu z 22 cm do 24 cm dużo już nie da, ale jak ktoś ma 12 czy 15 cm to lepiej za te 800 zł kupić grubszy styropian niż kołki zakrywać. Ja polecam jeszcze inną metodę: tania i ciepła. Nie robić kołkowania. No ale to trzeba być po mojej stronie barykady bo o kołkowaniu lub nie styro w domu jednorodzinnym to można wojny toczyć na forum. 

p.s. jedna z ekip na pytanie o cenę klejenia nie na same placki tylko na plaski plus wianek dookoła chciała dodatkowo 8zł do m2 czyli ok 1600 zł!

----------


## lukasza

> Przykładowo 200m2 elewacji, 400 płyt, długość łączeń 400*1*0.5=200m, szczelina 1mm, powierzchnia "teoretycznie nieocieplona" = 0.2m2 co daje 0.1%. Oczywiście długość takich "dziurawych" łączeń będzie dużo mniejsza bo większość płyt da się dobrze docisnąć do siebie.
> .


tu masz pomyłkę o bagatela 300%. Wg mnie tych szpar będzie ok 600mb  a nie 200mb. Co oznacza załamanie izolacyjnosci domu i niebotyczny skok dziurek z 0,2 do 0,6m2. Taki żarcik.
Dla mnie 200m2 to elewacja np; 4 sciany domu na bazie kwadratu o długości 10mb każda i wysokich na 5 m. Jak położę styro w płycie 0,5x1 poziomo to będzie 10 szczelin poziomych ( 5000cm/50cm = 10 szczelin. Każda długa na 10 mb. Razem 100mb) plus 10 szczelin pionowych (1000cm/100cm = 10 szczelin. Każda długa na 5 mb. Razem 50 mb). Co na 4 ścianach daje 600mb.
Tak upierdliwie to dodam, że szczelina ma ni 1 mm a 1,5 mm i mamy zmianę z 0,6m2 do 0,9m2  :smile:  czy  :sad: 

tak piszę bo widzę, że się potem sporo na podstawie tych błędnych założeń naliczyłeś.

----------


## malux20

trochę w żarcie- zależy czy umawiamy się na przyklejenie  czy ocieplenie

jezeli masz dom parterowy to nie widzę problemu
jeden dzień dodatkowej  roboty -lekkiej.
na wkrętarkę bierzesz wiertnicę do drewna  wycinasz  w styro [ułatwienie  kołkiem zaznaczaj miejsca do wiercenia ]
tą samą wiertnicą robisz dekle-ja akurat dokupywałem gotowe. dele wklejasz na piankę 
robota fajna , lekka i dużo satysfakcji.

----------


## tubek

> tu masz pomyłkę o bagatela 300%.


Tak, faktycznie błąd jest tutaj: długość łączeń 400*1*0.5 a powinno być 400*(1+0.5).



> Tak upierdliwie to dodam, że szczelina ma ni 1 mm a 1,5 mm i mamy zmianę z 0,6m2 do 0,9m2  czy


A ja dodam, że ten 1mm to taka średnią wziąłem bo przy porządnym układaniu szpar nie będzie (no chyba, że jest ktoś w stanie oszacować ile ma szpara pomiędzy dobrze dociśniętymi pływami).

No to zamiast 0.1% "nieocieplonej" elewacji masz 0.3%  :smile:  W praktyce dużo dużo mniej chyba, że wykonawca się postarał.

----------


## Bigon

> Czy różnica w ociepleniu ściany z betonu komórkowego 24cm styropianem 20cm będzie warta świeczki czy pozostać przy 15cm? Chodzi też o porównanie co do poniesionych kosztów czyli zysku energetycznego


wiem, że pytanie zadane dawno temu, ale odpowiedź się liczy :smile:  ja osobiście u siebie też miałem taki dylemat, słuchałem pseudo doradców i ostatecznie zakupiłem ten gr. 20 cm

----------


## R&K

koszt inwestycyjny do ewentualnych korzyści jest na pograniczy 15 i 20 cm - dokładne wyliczenia mogą dać taką odpowiedz - patrz OZC!! 
w liczbach bezwzględnych to ok 2 tyś złoty różnicy czyli ok 0,5-1% wartości inwestycji jaką jest dom ... i to taka która wpływa na zmiejszenie kosztów ekspaatacji - inne wydatki nie maja szans nigdy się zwrócić - a ten mimo że nie jest proporcjonalny do nakładów z czasem się zwraca ...
dlatego dawałbym 20 cm a nie 15 

wykonanie - tj kładzenie styropianu - oczywiście we własnym zakresie - co by było dokładniej !!

----------


## pado

A co myślicie o fachowcach przybijakących kołki  młotkiem i w miejscu orzybicia-  styropian ulega odkształceniu  czyli w tym miejscu ma pogorszone parametry   ? Czyli jego właściwości pogarszają się tak samo jak dobicie styropianu pięścią bo coś fachowcom nie pasuje . A zwróc takiemu uwagę to usłyszycie ,że to nic nie szkodzi i tak byc musi bo oni mają tylu klientów ,że już są spóżnieni na inną budowę

----------


## slawekk1980`

> A co myślicie o fachowcach przybijakących kołki  młotkiem i w miejscu orzybicia-  styropian ulega odkształceniu  czyli w tym miejscu ma pogorszone parametry   ?


Ludzie, dajcie trochę na wstrzymanie bo przechodzi to w paranoję, kołkowanie jest jednym z elementów gotowych systemów ocieplania a niektórzy zaczynają szukać dziury w całym i wzajemnie się nakręcają. Jak chcesz, nie masz co robić to dodatkowo owijaj jeszcze kołki otuliną żeby nie było  mostków termicznych  :yes: 
Dobierz odpowiednią grubość ocieplenia, w zależności od konstrukcji/ wysokości ścian kołkuj lub nie, jeśli kołkujesz to z wyczuciem dobijaj kołki, nawet jak wgniecie on się w styro ten milimetr czy dwa to zapewniam Cię że nie odczujesz tego mieszkając, a na pewno nie będziesz miał wrzodów na żołądku stresując się podczas czytania niektórych postów na FM.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ludzie, dajcie trochę na wstrzymanie bo przechodzi to w paranoję, kołkowanie jest jednym z elementów gotowych systemów ocieplania a niektórzy zaczynają szukać dziury w całym i wzajemnie się nakręcają. Jak chcesz, nie masz co robić to dodatkowo owijaj jeszcze kołki otuliną żeby nie było  mostków termicznych 
> Dobierz odpowiednią grubość ocieplenia, w zależności od konstrukcji/ wysokości ścian kołkuj lub nie, jeśli kołkujesz to z wyczuciem dobijaj kołki, nawet jak wgniecie on się w styro ten milimetr czy dwa to zapewniam Cię że nie odczujesz tego mieszkając, a na pewno nie będziesz miał wrzodów na żołądku stresując się podczas czytania niektórych postów na FM.



zawsze można jeszcze zapiankować drzwi od środka i nie wychodzić. ciepło ciała odzykac dzieki rekuperatorowi, najgorzej z tym ciepłem, co rurami kanalizacyjnymi wypływa (z toalety, z umywalek, ciepło z prania i ze zmywarki) - może da to się jakos odzyskać? 
sorry za złośiwość, ale może kogoś zainspiruję. naprawdę mnóstwo ciepła ucieka do przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków, na pewni więcej niz przez te kołki do styropian. jeżeli codziennie piorę w 40 lub 60 st - to jest mnóstwo gorącej wody, którą wypuszczam z domu.
o zmywarce nie wspomnę (70 st)

----------


## R&K

> zawsze można jeszcze zapiankować drzwi od środka i nie wychodzić. ciepło ciała odzykac dzieki rekuperatorowi, najgorzej z tym ciepłem, co rurami kanalizacyjnymi wypływa (z toalety, z umywalek, ciepło z prania i ze zmywarki) - może da to się jakos odzyskać? 
> sorry za złośiwość, ale może kogoś zainspiruję. naprawdę mnóstwo ciepła ucieka do przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków, na pewni więcej niz przez te kołki do styropian. jeżeli codziennie piorę w 40 lub 60 st - to jest mnóstwo gorącej wody, którą wypuszczam z domu.


Zielony ogród - śmieszy Cię to ?? mnie nie!
mylisz energie na ogrzanie budynku z energia na cele bytowe a to 2 różne rzeczy 
jeśli chodzi o odzysk ciepła z wody - nic nowego ...
prosze

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja nie mylę energii. porównuje tylko wysiłek na oszczędzanie minimalnych ewentualnych ubytków ciepła przez kołki z niefrasobliwym marnotrawieniem ciepła ze ścieków. Zresztą - czy bytowa, czy na ogrzanie - jest to energia cieplna, a o nią cały czas walczymy.
a rysunek super - teraz go zrobiłeś?

----------


## R&K

dom budujesz raz - wiec każdy detal sie liczy - zrobisz coś źle to zostanie na całe życie 
swoje przyzwyczajenia bytowe możesz zmienić i ograniczyć zużycie ciepłej wody lub światła 
a jeśli wszytsko przewidzisz odpowiednio wcześnie to nawet energię wylewana do ścieków ogarniesz
i mowimy tu o prostych i tanich rozwiązaniach
rysunek nie jest mojego autorstwa

----------


## tubek

Ciekawe kiedy wymyślą styropianowe wkładki do drzwi, przecież obecnie jest to potężny mostek termiczny. I to z dziurą na wylot!!

Zastanawiające jest jednak to, że problemem jest lekkie wgniecenie styropianu (które i tak jest nieuniknione by kołek się zaparł bo samoistnie przy wkładaniu szpilki się dobije) ale już zniszczone krawędzie płyt przy transporcie już nie? Gdybym miał reklamować  obdrapane płyty to chyba połowa paczek by poszła do zwrotu.

----------


## malux20

tubek masz rację  
rk mówisz że każdy detal jest ważny-masz rację ale z czystym sumieniem  możesz powiedzieć że wszystkiego dopilnowałeś?  czy wszystko masz zrobione  tak jak powinno?

----------


## R&K

oczywiscie ze nie - wszytskiego nie jestes wstanie - chyba ze budujesz sam - na szczescie ja nie mialem problemu z kolkowaniem bo nie kolkowalem wcale  :big tongue:  ale gdyby
gdybym kolkowal to to odgniecenie od kolka pewnie bym olał

----------


## pado

Ok najlepiej przenieść się do ciepłego kraju - nie będzie problemu z ocieplaniem , ogrzewaniem i innymi problemami  ,. Byłoby łatwiej.
Zresztą tak na marginesie czy jesteśmy w stanie wszystkie szczegóły domu przewidzieć , pewnie dopiero jak będziemy budowali 3 taki sam dom - przynajmniej  będzie o n wiele razy lepiej przemyślany niż poprzedni.

----------


## fenix2

> , pewnie dopiero jak będziemy budowali 3 taki sam dom - przynajmniej  będzie o n wiele razy lepiej przemyślany niż poprzedni.


Tylko kogo na to stać. Bo to kosztuje kupę kasy i nerwów.  :sad:

----------


## TOMAS 73

> Ok najlepiej przenieść się do ciepłego kraju - nie będzie problemu z ocieplaniem , ogrzewaniem i innymi problemami  ,. Byłoby łatwiej.
> Zresztą tak na marginesie czy jesteśmy w stanie wszystkie szczegóły domu przewidzieć , pewnie dopiero jak będziemy budowali 3 taki sam dom - przynajmniej  będzie o n wiele razy lepiej przemyślany niż poprzedni.


he he juz przy drugim jak bede stawial to pasywniak na 100% 40-50cm ocieplenia wszędzie

----------


## Tomek W

> Ok najlepiej przenieść się do ciepłego kraju - nie będzie problemu z ocieplaniem , ogrzewaniem i innymi problemami  ,. Byłoby łatwiej.
> Zresztą tak na marginesie czy jesteśmy w stanie wszystkie szczegóły domu przewidzieć , pewnie dopiero jak będziemy budowali 3 taki sam dom - przynajmniej  będzie o n wiele razy lepiej przemyślany niż poprzedni.


W ciepłych krajach też stosuje się izolację po to by uzyskać chłód w budynkach i zmniejszyć koszty chłodzenia.

----------


## TOMAS 73

Nie do konca ,na kanarach w budynkach nie ma ocieplenia tylko klima w srodku i solar na dachu (ciepla woda) grzejnikow oczywiscie brak

----------


## Tomek W

Zaskoczę cię, byłem w maju akurat i widziałem składy budowlane i budowy z wełną  :smile: . Efekt tego można doświadczyć w upalne lato u nas na poddaszach - kiedy słońce bardzo mocno grzeje na dobrze zaizolowanym poddaszu panuje przyjemniejsza, chłodniejsza  temperatura.

----------


## pado

> W ciepłych krajach też stosuje się izolację po to by uzyskać chłód w budynkach i zmniejszyć koszty chłodzenia.


Ale chociaż nie trzeba grzaać  , choć koszty klimatyzacji też pewnie są niemałe  i nie trzeba bać się o mostki termiczne. Choć są i minusy tornada deszcze monsunowe  i inne nieprzyjemne rzeczy

----------


## compi

Bez sezonu zimowego o ile bylibyśmy bogatsi, ale chyba w doznania, bo z czegoś akcyzę ci na górze musieliby ściągnąć : )

----------


## pado

Akcyzę ściągną za to ,że oddychasz !!

----------


## Xerses

> he he juz przy drugim jak bede stawial to pasywniak na 100% 40-50cm ocieplenia wszędzie


Hehe  i odbijesz sobie koszty pośmiertnie - przy tym drugim domu  :big grin:  :big grin:  Zapewnie dostaniesz order  :smile:

----------


## TOMAS 73

kosztow nie musze sobie odbijac he he wystarczy ze bede mniejsze rachunki placil he he 

ps. to nie komuna i czas na ordery hi hi

----------


## r.tyrman

Nie wczytywałem się w wątek ale nie ważne czy +, czy -30st. C. na ilości izolacji nie ma co oszczędzac.

----------


## yaiba83

Jak masz możliwość to daj 20cm. To taka mała lokata pieniędzy, która będzie całe życie procentowała pewniej niż bank. I każdego roku coraz więcej, bo ceny energii rosną.

----------


## TOMAS 73

i poszlo 20 cm ,okna wyglądają przyzwoicie przy 25cm juz raczej trzeba montowac na wysięgnikach

----------


## pado

Tomas 73  dałeś 20 cm zwykłego  czy grafitowego styropiany ?

----------


## TOMAS 73

grafit U 0.31 ,mur pustak max  29cm + styro ,wspolczynnik wyszedl ok 0.14

----------


## mar1982kaz

> grafit U 0.31 ,mur pustak max  29cm + styro ,wspolczynnik wyszedl ok 0.14


współczynnik będziesz miał niższy, ja mam przy pustaku megamax (25cm) i 20cm styro. grafitowe.  u= 0,13

----------


## TOMAS 73

to i jeszcze lepiej,najlepiej bylo by zejsc ze wspolczynnikiem ponizej 0.10 ale i tak jest niezle

----------


## mar1982kaz

> to i jeszcze lepiej,najlepiej bylo by zejsc ze wspolczynnikiem ponizej 0.10 ale i tak jest niezle


poniżej 0.1 potrzeba grubo ponad 30cm grafitowego....taka grubość się nigdy nie zwróci

----------


## TOMAS 73

nie zwroci sie na pewno nigdy ale taki wspolczynnik wszedzie 0.1 .sciana ,dach ,podloga,okna ,daje super domek pasywny gdzie o ogrzewaniu mozemy zapomniec ,tylko dogrzewanie i rachunki minimalne

----------


## Tomek W

> nie zwroci sie na pewno nigdy ale taki wspolczynnik wszedzie 0.1 .sciana ,dach ,podloga,okna ,daje super domek pasywny gdzie o ogrzewaniu mozemy zapomniec ,tylko dogrzewanie i rachunki minimalne


A ja myślę, że jest w stanie się zwrócić (przy kredytowaniu całej budowy) i to szybciej niż myślimy. Należało by dokonać tyko szczególowej analizy energetycznej i ekonomicznej, przy założonym wzroście poziomu cen energii.
Tutaj inny przykład podobnej analizy http://www.press.toolbox.com.pl/pr/2...lacic-hipoteke

----------


## TOMAS 73

Tak piękna sprawa ,z czasem mysle ze  dotrze to do inwestorow i 25-30cm na scianie i w podlodze oraz 40cm na poddaszu nikogo nie bedzie dziwic,jeszcze musi sie tez zmienic mentalnosc majstrow dla ktorych teraz 20cm na scianie to kosmos i pukaja sie w glowe

----------


## fenix2

Z majstrami niestety tak jest. 
Tylko że oni później nie będą płacić za nas rachunków.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> A ja myślę, że jest w stanie się zwrócić (przy kredytowaniu całej budowy) i to szybciej niż myślimy. Należało by dokonać tyko szczególowej analizy energetycznej i ekonomicznej, przy założonym wzroście poziomu cen energii.
> Tutaj inny przykład podobnej analizy http://www.press.toolbox.com.pl/pr/2...lacic-hipoteke


fajny artykuł, ale niestety porównujący budynki o tradycyjnym, normowym ociepleniu do mocno-energooszczędnych, a mi chodzilo o porównanie ocieplenia w dwóch domach mocno-energooszczędnych, bo jeżeli  w tej chwili przy moich 20cm styropianu grafitowego obliczeniowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło po przeliczeniu na grzanie prądem w drogiej taryfie wynosi 2050zł/rok, to dając 30cm zaoszczędził bym jakieś 200zł/rok bo współczynnik przenikania ciepła obniża się tylko minimalnie.  Dodatkowe 10cm styropianu grafitowego to koszt około 4000zł

----------


## TOMAS 73

Dlatego 20cm grafitowego 0.31 jest juz optymalne na sciane i w podloge 25-30cm styr to tylko w przypadku jak ktos daje zwykly 0.40

----------


## Tomek W

Dlatego tutaj istotna jest optymalizacja, czyli wybór takiej grubości, która pozwoli na uzyskanie najlepszego stosunku pomiędzy nakładem inwestycyjnym a osiągniętymi oszczędnościami. Czasami zdarza się, że dalsze inwestowanie w jeden element nie przynosi oczekiwanych efektów. A co do tego porównania dwóch energooszczędnych domów - jak mi się uda to przeanalizuję je i podam Ci potem wyniki.

----------


## Xerses

> A ja myślę, że jest w stanie się zwrócić (przy kredytowaniu całej budowy) i to szybciej niż myślimy. Należało by dokonać tyko szczególowej analizy energetycznej i ekonomicznej, przy założonym wzroście poziomu cen energii.
> Tutaj inny przykład podobnej analizy http://www.press.toolbox.com.pl/pr/2...lacic-hipoteke


z tym pełnym krdytowaniem o bym się tak do końca nie zgodził......

----------


## Xerses

> Dlatego 20cm grafitowego 0.31 jest juz optymalne na sciane i w podloge 25-30cm styr to tylko w przypadku jak ktos daje zwykly 0.40


E tam nie mów tego głośno po Ci co lobbują po 30 cm i więcej zaraz Cie pojadą  :smile: 
Co do ocieplania. Powiem tak. Na mojej ścianie U-0.14 i wydaje się byc optymalne. W chwili obecnej mam założone na dachy 25 cm welny 0,035 u i powiem Wam tak - w te najwieksze upały jakie ostatnio mieliśmy - nie odczułem wogóle abym miał na pietrze ciepło. Jedyny słaby punk jaki znalazłem -to schody na stryszek - tutaj musze cos jeszcze wymyslić bo można było odczuć przepływ ciepłego powietrza- co jednak nie wpłynęło w dużej mierze na stan ogólny. Aha styropian mam - ale jeszcze w garażu - więc sam Ytong zapewnił mi przyjemny chłód na parterze.  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> poniżej 0.1 potrzeba grubo ponad 30cm grafitowego....taka grubość się nigdy nie zwróci


kurde normalnie Cie polubie  :smile:   - Twoje wypowiedzi zaczynają iść w dobrym kierunku.  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Szkoda że spece od energooszczedzania nie potrafią się przyznać że 80cm styro w podłogo jest nieopłacalne...............  :smile:

----------


## TOMAS 73

> E tam nie mów tego głośno po Ci co lobbują po 30 cm i więcej zaraz Cie pojadą 
> Co do ocieplania. Powiem tak. Na mojej ścianie U-0.14 i wydaje się byc optymalne. W chwili obecnej mam założone na dachy 25 cm welny 0,035 u i powiem Wam tak - w te najwieksze upały jakie ostatnio mieliśmy - nie odczułem wogóle abym miał na pietrze ciepło. Jedyny słaby punk jaki znalazłem -to schody na stryszek - tutaj musze cos jeszcze wymyslić bo można było odczuć przepływ ciepłego powietrza- co jednak nie wpłynęło w dużej mierze na stan ogólny. Aha styropian mam - ale jeszcze w garażu - więc sam Ytong zapewnił mi przyjemny chłód na parterze.


Dla Ciebie sciana 0.14 jest optymalna ale niektorzy chcą zejsc na 0.1 i to jest dla nich priorytet ,25cm w dachu stanowczo za malo dla energooszczędnego 30cm to minimum ,a i 40cm tez ładnie wygląda hi hi,co do schodow na stryszek to racja tez musze cos wymyslec i ocieplic je jakos z glową

----------


## Xerses

> Dla Ciebie sciana 0.14 jest optymalna ale niektorzy chcą zejsc na 0.1 i to jest dla nich priorytet ,25cm w dachu stanowczo za malo dla energooszczędnego 30cm to minimum ,a i 40cm tez ładnie wygląda hi hi,co do schodow na stryszek to racja tez musze cos wymyslec i ocieplic je jakos z glową


Niedługo normą będzie 50 cm............... ku uciesze producentów.   :smile:

----------


## nydar

Mam 30cm izolacji w ścianach ,36na dachu i 18 na podłodze.Ale nie mam kotłowni ani kominów :big grin: .Ba nie mam nawet pieca do CO

----------


## TOMAS 73

Mysle ze na fundamencie tez 30cm i okna tez Masz "cieple" i to się chwali, zazdroszcze i żałuje ze sam nie zapodalem takiego ocieplenia

----------


## wm78

> Mam 30cm izolacji w ścianach ,36na dachu i 18 na podłodze.Ale nie mam kotłowni ani kominów.Ba nie mam nawet pieca do CO


No a ja mam trochę mniej i mam kominy i kotłownię, to co mam się czuć gorszy???  :smile: 

No chyba, że to taka forma poprawienia sobie humoru, to ok, porównajmy jeszcze kto ile koni mechanicznych ma w garażu, itp itd


aha piec mam w kolorze "red ferrari"  :smile:  i co???

----------


## Xerses

> muszę ciebie zmartwić, to się już dawno temu stało
> 
> art. 13 ust. 3-6
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2009:140:0016:0062lDF
> albo to : od str.44 rozdział 4.2.3
> http://bip.mg.gov.pl/files/upload/12111/Krajowy plan dzialania projekt z dnia 26.11.2010 r..pdf


Znaczy zapodajesz tutaj przykład dobrej współpracy "rządzących" z koncernami ?  :smile: 
Nigdy nie kwestionowałem ocieplania. Ale ocieplania z głową. To co obecnie się dzieje uważam za owczy pęd w jedym "słusznym " kierunku. 
Kiedyś juz o tym pisałem i nie chce mi się ponownie wątku podnosić. Koszt robienia według coraz to bardziej wywindowanych norm - rośnie w takim tempie - że przeciętny zjadacz chleba - na kredycie - nie odbije sobie tego za swego życia.  To tak troche jak z żarówkami. Też nam normy zmienili - niedługo nie będzie już zwykłych żarówek. Tylko energooszczędne. Znaczy norma została zmieniona ze względu aby nam się taniej żyło. W europie zmienili. I co? i to że zaoszczędzisz na tym przeciętnie 100 zł w roku - przy pomyślnych wiatrach. A zakup tych żarówek na cały dom powali na kolana. Nie wnikam już w takie aspekty ile kosztuje wyprodukowanie jednej i drugiej i jaki będzie - co wazniejsze - koszt utylizacji. Kto za to zapłaci? Napwno nie koncerny produkujące i dbający o nasze normy i naszą kieszeń.  Zapłacimy my wszyscy.......... czy ta zmiana wyjdzie Ci kosztowo na lepsze w przeciętnie wykorzystywanym domu? Odpowiedź i cyfry dla chetnych można znaleść na googlu. Tyle na temat norm........

----------


## Xerses

> ty się wczoraj urodziłeś czy jak ?? od dawna już żyjemy w euro-socjaliźmie, gdzie gospodarka jest centralnie sterowana z Brukseli, a tam od wielu już lat w ustalaniu prawa pierwsze skrzypce to lobbing wielkich koncernów i ich interesy
> 
> przykład:
> Dyrektywa 2003/96/EC wspomina o akcyzie na LPG od 0 do 125 euro/t  tymczasem Polska stawka od 2005 to 695 zł/t czyli wychodzi kurs wymiany  5,56zł/EU 
> dlaczego tak drogo ?? bo przeważył lobbing Polskich koncernów paliwowych którzy chcieli celowo wysokiej ceny autogazu żeby benzyna pozostała konkurencyjna


Ta odpowiedź to rozumiem jest zgoda z tym że normy w Polsce sa robione równiez  - albo przede wszystkim - pod interes koncernow związanych z tzw enerogoszczędzaniem jesli chodzi o domy................  :smile:

----------


## nydar

> No a ja mam trochę mniej i mam kominy i kotłownię, to co mam się czuć gorszy??? 
> 
> No chyba, że to taka forma poprawienia sobie humoru, to ok, porównajmy jeszcze kto ile koni mechanicznych ma w garażu, itp itd
> 
> 
> aha piec mam w kolorze "red ferrari"  i co???


Opacznie zrozumiałeś ten post.Chodziło mi w nim o to,że wbrew pozorom,wydanie kasy na dodatkową izolację,nie oznacza zwiększenia kosztów całej inwestycji.W moim przypadku zwiększenie warstwy izolacji i koszt z tym związany był niższy niż koszt kotłowni z kominem,piecem i osprzętem.Należy również wziąć pod uwagę fakt,że prawidłowo eksploatowana izolacja jest długowieczna natomiast piece mają żywotność ograniczoną .Izolacja jest wydatkiem jednorazowym ,natomiast źródła ciepła wymagają paliwa ,które w perspektywie czasu nie będzie taniało.Prawda jest taka,że izolacja jest wrogiem producentów wszelkiego rodzaju pieców ,pomp ciepła.

----------


## TINEK

jak ja lubię takie dyskusje
wielkim światem zawiałooooo

dajcie spokój, wracamy do tematu ocieplenia

żeby nie było, ze nic w temacie nie napisałem, to u mnie jest ściana 15 cm styro, poddasze: skosy 30, sufit 45, podłoga 12cm, pierwsza zima przede mną, ciekaw jestem ile ekogrochu spalę. Już żałuję, ze na ściany więcej nie dałem

pozdrawiam

PS
samochód mam służbowy (taki zwykły czeski)

----------


## TOMAS 73

Zawsze mozesz dokleic te 5-10cm do sciany i juz będzie kozacko

----------


## fenix2

> ...Prawda jest taka,że izolacja jest wrogiem producentów wszelkiego rodzaju pieców ,pomp ciepła.


Raczej producentów paliw/energii.

----------


## nydar

To wróg docelowy ,a tamci to pośrednicy.Gdyby tak teoretycznie w ideę dobrej izolacji ,dobrych okien ,uwierzyło dużo inwestorów,to pracę mogło by stracić sporo ludzi.Ale życie nie toleruje pustki,powstaną nowe technologie,nowe rozwiązania.Budownictwo zawsze będzie wymagało rąk.Wygra ten kto wyczuje moment nadchodzących zmian.Odnoszę wrażenie że ten moment nadchodzi.

----------


## nydar

Co by nie tylko zagmatwać,uważam, że przekroczenie pewnej granicy grubości izolacji ,czy to ze styropianu ,czy wełny mineralnej,mija się z celem.Każda izolacja zewnętrzna jest narażona na wilgoć i ją wchłania i oddaje.Czym jest grubsza,tym gorzej oddaje.I tu nasuwa się pytanie jaki sens jest stosować izolację ,która ma problem z oddaniem nadmiaru wilgoci.Bo skoro nie oddaje to nie izoluje.Pół biedy,gdy budynek ma wszystkie ściany ogrzewane przez słońce,ale co się dzieje gdy sąsiad ocienia,albo ściana typowo północna?W pierwszym przypadku jest szansa,że na wczesną..  wiosnę izolacja wyschnie(najkorzystniejsze warunki pozbycia się wilgoci). W drugim wypadku warto rozważyć zastosowanie izolacji nienasiąkliwej na ścianach pozbawionych możliwości naturalnego wysychania.Zostaje jeszcze problem dachu.Zimą ciepłe wilgotne powietrze napiera na tą przegrodę z siłą kilkudziesięciu kilogramów.W warunkach budowy nie uda się wykonać jej idealnie szczelnej,więc jaki sens jest wydawać pieniądze na wełnę mineralną,skoro i tak w mniejszym,czy większym stopniu wchłonie wilgoć i to w okresie kiedy zależy nam aby była sucha.

----------


## lelelek

Jaki sens? Jeśli położy ktoś na ściany 25 styropianu, policzysz błędy wykonawcze, wilgoć itp to zawsze będzie miał ciepłej niż ten co położy 12 z tymi samymi błędami

----------


## TOMAS 73

> uważam, że przekroczenie pewnej granicy grubości izolacji ,czy to ze styropianu ,czy wełny mineralnej,mija się z celem.


Średni współczynnik przenikania ciepła U domu energooszczędnego nie powinien być wyższy niż 0,2 W/(m2·K), w domu pasywnym natomiast nie powinien przekroczyć 0,10 W/(m2·K). Tak niskie wartości U otrzymujemy dzięki zastosowaniu grubych warstw izolacji we wszystkich przegrodach zewnętrznych: w domu energooszczędnym grubość izolacji ścian zewnętrznych i podłogi na gruncie powinna wynosić co najmniej 20 cm, izolacja dachu lub stropodachu – 30 cm. Dom pasywny musi mieć jeszcze skuteczniejszą termoizolację: grubość izolacji ścian i podłogi na gruncie – 30 cm, a dachu – 40 cm i powinien się charakteryzować współczynnikiem przewodzenia ciepła λ wynoszącym co najwyżej 0,04 W/(m·K). Okna: trzyszybowe o maksymalnej wielkości – bez podziałów, bez szprosów itd., o U całego okna mniejszym od 0,8 W/(m2·K).

ps.przekraczając 30cm na gruncie i scianie i 40cm na poddaszu juz naprawde niewiele zyskujemy

----------


## nydar

Gdyby  cm.izolacji przekładały się na pasywność domu ,to tych domów było by więcej.Uważam ,że (pomijając reku i zyski pasywne)najważniejszym problemem,jest dobór izolacji na różnych przegrodach i sposób jej montażu.Co da 40cm.wełny na dachu,skoro szczelna paroizolacja jest niewykonalna.O ile zwykły   styropian na ścianach oświetlanych przez słońce będzie dobry(nawet przy tmp.minusowej dochodzi do temp.+30oC),o tyle na ścianie północnej niekoniecznie.Tam powinna być zastosowana izolacja zamknięto komórkowa.Izolacja na posadzce..Dajemy 20cm a nawet więcej.Tylko,że w lecie na ogół jest ciepło i parno,a tmp.betonu pod izolacją jest poniżej pkt.rosy,właśnie przez tą izolację.Szlichta nie jest idealnie szczelna ze ścianami ,więc wilgoć tam się kondensuje .Pół biedy jak jest ogrzewanie podłogowe,to jest szansa,że roczny cykl namakania i wysychania będzie niezakłócony.Ale ludzie mają też kaloryfery.Nie wspomnę o zagrożeniach wynikających z klimatyzacji.Na koniec o szczelności.Wydajemy kasę na grubą izolację,a kto robi próbę szczelności  budynku.Co da gruba izolacja jak dom przypomina rzeszoto ?

----------


## R&K

1. dokładnie jest tak jak pisze lelelek - po 1 każdy kto robi sam popełnia jakieś tam błędy, jak zlecasz to ekipie zewnętrznej to nie licz tak naprawdę że zrobią to o wiele lepiej niż TY sam 
2. kładąc wełnę na poddaszu w warunkach jak to określiłeś budowlanych  wilgoć wyparuje bardzo szybko - pod blachą lub dachówką bez przerwy jest ponad 30 stopni 
3. test szczelności - ile kosztuje? i jakie daje Ci szanse poprawienia czegokolwiek ? jeśli wychwyci jakieś niedociągnięcia to ich ewentualna naprawa może być znacznie droższa niż ewentualne zyski - a sam koszt testu nigdy nie zwróci się - wolę przeżyć 1-2 sezony i dowiedzieć się jakie będzie realne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło a później ewentualnie zastanawiać się co poprawić i jak sprawdzić gdzie są ewentualne niedociągnięcia a że wg OZC i aktualnych cen prądu moje rachunki za ogrzewanie w skali roku będą na poziomie 1200 zł - to jeśli coś gdzieś skopałem to ile wzrosną ?? 100 zł ? 200 ? - czas pokaże

----------


## TOMAS 73

> wg OZC i aktualnych cen prądu moje rachunki za ogrzewanie w skali roku będą na poziomie 1200 zł - to jeśli coś gdzieś skopałem to ile wzrosną ?? 100 zł ? 200 ? - czas pokaże


Dokladnie wedlug mnie tez są to groszowe sprawy w skali roku,nikt jeszcze nie zrobił ocieplenia 100% perfekt szczelnego

----------


## owp

Już tu kiedyś pisałem, wtedy wydawało mi się, że dam 20cm zwykłego styropianu.
Teraz jeszcze raz policzyłem i jeśli ceny mam dobre, to jednak chyba dam 15cm grafitowego.
Bo:
Cena styropianu 040 wychodzi mi ok 130/m3 potrzebuję go 36m3 czyli koszt wyniesie mnie 4680zł z u=0,2 (sam styropian),
cena styropianu 032 wychodzi mi ok 180/m3 potrzebuję go 27m3 czyli koszt wyniesie mnie 4850zł z u=0,213
Różnica to tylko 170zł plus troszkę słabsza izolacja (ale w granicach błędu pewnie), za to będzie mniej na ścianach (co ma znaczenie np. na małym balkoniku).
No chyba że ceny się bardziej różnią, wybrałem realistyczne z hurtowni, firmy Genderka, jak coś to mnie sprostujcie.
Na allegro czasem jest taniej, ale okazuje się, że przy większych zamówieniach.

----------


## nydar

> 1. dokładnie jest tak jak pisze lelelek - po 1 każdy kto robi sam popełnia jakieś tam błędy, jak zlecasz to ekipie zewnętrznej to nie licz tak naprawdę że zrobią to o wiele lepiej niż TY sam 
> 2. kładąc wełnę na poddaszu w warunkach jak to określiłeś budowlanych  wilgoć wyparuje bardzo szybko - pod blachą lub dachówką bez przerwy jest ponad 30 stopni 
> 3. test szczelności - ile kosztuje? i jakie daje Ci szanse poprawienia czegokolwiek ? jeśli wychwyci jakieś niedociągnięcia to ich ewentualna naprawa może być znacznie droższa niż ewentualne zyski - a sam koszt testu nigdy nie zwróci się - wolę przeżyć 1-2 sezony i dowiedzieć się jakie będzie realne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło a później ewentualnie zastanawiać się co poprawić i jak sprawdzić gdzie są ewentualne niedociągnięcia a że wg OZC i aktualnych cen prądu moje rachunki za ogrzewanie w skali roku będą na poziomie 1200 zł - to jeśli coś gdzieś skopałem to ile wzrosną ?? 100 zł ? 200 ? - czas pokaże


Ad.1 Z ekipą budującą należy podpisać umowę z adnotacją, że będzie wykonana próba szczelności.Wyeliminujesz przy okazji niesolidnych-wystraszą się.
Ad.2Wilgoć kondensuje się wtedy gdy jest nie mile widziana,czyli zimą.I wtedy właśnie izolacja jest nieskuteczna.
Ad3.Test szczelności to w zależności od wielkości domu jedna lub więcej świec dymnych.

----------


## Xerses

Widze że admin forum odwiedzil  :smile:

----------


## plusultra

Gdzieś zasłyszałam wypowiedź architekta, że powyżej 20 cm zyskuje się już niewiele... natomiast  ważniejsza jest równomierność izolacji, szczegóły detale, dokładność wykonania... czyli ja bym szła w to co generalnie jest za darmo - własna dokładność i dobra architektura. 
Ja dam 15 cm xps pod płytę, 15 cm grafitowego na ścianę i 30 cm wełny drzewnej na poddasze. Wełna drzewna izoluje pomimo wysokiego zawilgocenia i ma dużą pojemność cieplną co moim zdaniem ma większe znaczenie niż opór i grubość izolacji. Styropian dam na klej by uniknąć mostków przy kołkowaniu. Audyt energetyczny kosztował nas 700 zł. Dzięki niemu widać co się opłaca a co wcale oraz w co opłaca się zainwestować najbardziej.

----------


## wartens

Witam 
Mam pytanie jak radzicie ocieplic dom który został wybudowany w systemie od wewnątrz patrząc pustak max 29cm, 6cm styro i na zewnatrz cegła? Czy można dać jeszcze 15cm styropianu? Czy lepiej ocieplic watą?

----------


## Sławek...

> Witam 
> Mam pytanie jak radzicie ocieplic dom który został wybudowany w systemie od wewnątrz patrząc pustak max 29cm, 6cm styro i na zewnatrz cegła? Czy można dać jeszcze 15cm styropianu? Czy lepiej ocieplic watą?


a kto Cię namówił na taką ścianę?
czemu to 6 cm ma służyć ? (bo chyba nie izolacji termicznej)

chyba musisz być bogaty skoro stać Cię na takie budowanie (czyt. wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto)

----------


## Tysonq

ewidentnie widać, że budynek powstał w XX wieku. Kiedyś tak stawiali i nie obwiniaj kogoś za to. Wełna oddycha, a styropian nie. U rodziców jest podobna technologia i położyli 8cm grafitu. Różnica jest spora do tego stopnia, że ojciec nie ma przygotowanego opału i całą zimę będzie opalał gazem.
Zeszłej zimy jak palił jeszcze węglem oszczędność to ok. 700-800kg, mimo że zima była bardzo dluga.

----------


## Sławek...

jeżeli to stary dom to rzeczywiście nie jego wina...
co do tego mitycznego oddychania to może darujmy sobie tą kwestię, ani styropian ani wełna nie jest od oddychania, jedyną ważną kwestią jest takie zbudowanie przegrody żeby nie występował w niej punkt rosy

----------


## Tysonq

masz absolutną rację  :smile:

----------


## wartens

Dom juz od nastu lat juz stoi teraz po prostu pasowaloby go dobrze docieplic, niestety nie znam sie na tym dlatego pytam,  czy  moze mi ktos konkretnie doradzic jak to zrobic, co mam obliczyc? Lub ew. Przekierowanie mnie do jakiegos zaufanego specjalisty.Bede bardzo wdzieczny za pomoc

----------


## fenix2

> Dom juz od nastu lat juz stoi teraz po prostu pasowaloby go dobrze docieplic, niestety nie znam sie na tym dlatego pytam,  czy  moze mi ktos konkretnie doradzic jak to zrobic, co mam obliczyc? Lub ew. Przekierowanie mnie do jakiegos zaufanego specjalisty.Bede bardzo wdzieczny za pomoc


Jak masz dylemat to rzuć 15cm wełny na ścianę i będzie super.

----------


## marchew

A jak sprawdzić/policzyć ten punkt rosy? Jest jakiś może program? I gdzie ten punkt rosy powinien być?

----------


## מרכבה

> A jak sprawdzić/policzyć ten punkt rosy? Jest jakiś może program? I gdzie ten punkt rosy powinien być?


 nigdzie go ma nie być .
Przegroda ma być wolna od takich miejsc .

----------


## wartens

> nigdzie go ma nie być .
> Przegroda ma być wolna od takich miejsc .


A czy ten punkt rosy w moim przypadku sciana max,6cm styropianu, cegla i planowane ocieplenie (15cm styropianu lub welny)  moze wypasc w cegle czy raczej po kilku latach moze sie z nia cos stac?

----------


## מרכבה

> wilgotność wewnętrzną 40%, grzejesz się źródłem ciepłą co nie wprowadza do domku wilgoci, to bez względu na rodzaj ściany będzie zawsze idealnie


 tak  :smile: 
95% wilgotności jest tylko dla orłów  :smile: 
temperatura ścian ! przy takiej wilgotności nie może schodzić poniżej ... 1 st w stosunku do powietrza ...
w tedy będzie ok ... nawet i przy takiej wilgotności.

----------


## darekmw

Ktoś wie, ile wynosi wartość U przy ścianie 24 cm z Silikatu + 20 cm styropianu grafitowego 031?

----------


## Termo Organika

> Ktoś wie, ile wynosi wartość U przy ścianie 24 cm z Silikatu + 20 cm styropianu grafitowego 031?


Zapraszam na stronę http://termoorganika.pl/kalkulator-w...ka-u-przegrody
Prosty i łatwy w obsłudze kalkulator współczynnika U.

----------


## darekmw

Dzięki za link.

Z tego wynika, że dla:
- Silikat + 20 cm 031, U = 0,1438
- Beton komórkowy 600 + 20cm 031,  U = 0,1228

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

poza współczynnikiem przenikania ciepła U ( a różnicy nie odczujesz między 0,12 - 0,14 ) warto jeszcze myśleć o izolacyjności akustycznej, a tu SILIKAT ( jako cięższy materiał ) jest lepszy od betonu komórkowego. Poza tym w każdej ścianie / przegrodzie budowlanej masz wieńce, belki żelbetowe, ... inne elementy konstrukcyjne i warto tym samym przeliczać U również dla betonu.
A termoorganikę ( zwłaszcza Termonium ) stosuję, cenię i polecam  :yes:

----------


## sasik

może odświeżę temat 15 czy 20 cm ? parterowy z ceramiki 30cm podłoga 15 grafitu 0.31 strop 29cm grafitu 0.31 ile sensownie dać na ściany?

----------


## sasik

strop 20 a nie 29

----------


## Kaizen

> może odświeżę temat 15 czy 20 cm ? parterowy z ceramiki 30cm podłoga 15 grafitu 0.31 strop 29cm grafitu 0.31 ile sensownie dać na ściany?




```
https://www.bdb.com.pl/wyklady-praktycznej-fizyki-budowli-optymalizacja-ocieplen-[36min]-wp109
```

----------


## kulibob

Lepiej 25

----------


## sokoleokoo2

Panowie tak czytam i czytam wszędzie lambda itd... ja teraz ocieplam białym 15 braną z pewnego składu. Styropian jest ciężki zbity i po przerzuceniu 100 opakowań naprawdę byłem zmęczony. Styropian kupowałem 2 mce temu jadę na skład bo mi brakło 10 paczek, i co dostaje taki sam styropian o teoretycznie tych samych parametrach ale lekki mniej zbity po prostu inny produkt, różnica przeogromna i w bajki typu lambda 32 czy 45 nie wierze mając te same grubości tego samego producenta i fizycznie inny produkt. to samo tyczy się wełny. Przestałem już patrzeć na ich oznaczenia i nazwę producenta tylko cena i waga. 

Tak samo jak nikt już mnie nie przekona że klej na składzie jest taki sam jak w marketach różnica jest kolosalna, im się opłaca całe linie zmieniać.

----------


## CityMatic

> Panowie tak czytam i czytam wszędzie lambda itd... ja teraz ocieplam białym 15 braną z pewnego składu. Styropian jest ciężki zbity i po przerzuceniu 100 opakowań naprawdę byłem zmęczony. Styropian kupowałem 2 mce temu jadę na skład bo mi brakło 10 paczek, i co dostaje taki sam styropian o teoretycznie tych samych parametrach ale lekki mniej zbity po prostu inny produkt, różnica przeogromna


I uważasz, że ten ciężki jest lepszy od lekkiego?

----------


## sokoleokoo2

> I uważasz, że ten ciężki jest lepszy od lekkiego?



Oświeć mnie ? 

Tak samo jak kilka razy kupiłem wełnę 0,36 popularnego producenta, te same opakowanie i napisy inna masy i inny produkt kilka rolek mega ciężkich nic się nie rozwarstwiało sama trzymała się między krokwiami a z tej samej palety inne rolki to dosłownie wata która się rozwarstwiała i ciężko było cokolwiek z tym zrobić.

----------


## CityMatic

No wiesz ...jak zaczniesz porównywać wełnę do styropianu i to właśnie w kwestii wagi.
Izolatorem w jednym jak i w drugim przypadku, jest powietrze - i  wełna im cięższa tym włókien skalnych z którego jest zrobiona jest więcej - a, że włókna są bardziej sprężyste gdy jest ich gęściej wełna jest stabilna pod względem wymiaru, spójna nie rozrywa się, a dzięki dużej liczby włókien może utrzymywać miedzy nimi więcej powietrza w "bezruchu" staje się lepszym izolatorem = im cięższa tym lepsza.
Styropian natomiast to mieszanka powietrza i nie będę cytował składu chemicznego ale przyjmijmy folii. Im tego powietrza potrafią zatrzymać więcej tym te bąbelki są gęste ale ścianki cieniutkie, jak te bańki nie są okrągłe to znaczy , że podczas zastygania jeszcze je ściśnięto, aby było ich gęściej (aby nie było powietrza pomiędzy nimi) - by było to "cieplejsze" to zamiast powietrza stosują różne gazy z reguły obojętne, i aby jeszcze poprawić przenikalność cieplną dodaje się grafit czyli ten kolorek "szary" bądź nawet czarny.
I teraz najlepsze - w laboratoriach siedzą sobie "mądrale" którzy obliczają i testują różne materiały i stwierdzili , że przenikalność cieplna takiego białego będzie miała deklarowane np 0.045 W/(m*K)  wtedy paczka np 15cm styropianu z takich płyt będzie ważyła 12kg (przykładowo) i jeśli ta objętość faktycznie będzie tyle ważyła to można przyjąć, że jest zachowany stosunek ilości foli do powietrza i deklarowany współczynnik jest zachowany. Dlatego z reguły te ciemne styropiany o tej samej grubości(mają pył grafitowy) są cięższe.
W Twoim przypadku(co opisałeś) zarówno ciężkie paczki jak i lekkie mają gdzieś normy - bo skoro producent raz bardziej "pompuje" folię, a raz "wleje" samą folię nie może określić czy ten materiał w ogóle spełnia rolę izolacyjną czy jest po prostu kawałkiem tandetnego plastiku przyklejonym do elewacji czy ułożonym na posadzce.

Potwierdza się tu reguła, że dobre materiały mają swoją cenę(jak i prawidłową wagę) co wydaje się być jednoznaczne.

A do autora wątku wniosek powinien być jeden - lepiej dać 15 cm - firmowego styropianu niż 25 cm od firmy która robi go po to aby sprzedać.

Pozdrawiam - czuj się "Oświecony" jak sam chciałeś.

----------


## sokoleokoo2

> lepiej dać 15 cm - firmowego styropianu niż 25 cm od firmy która robi go po to aby sprzedać.
> 
> Pozdrawiam - czuj się "Oświecony" jak sam chciałeś.


Przepraszam że dopiero dziś odpisuję, Pozwolę się nie zgodzić ponieważ kto z nas kupił styro od nieznanej firmy ? raczej nikt ponieważ nikt nie zaryzykuję to raz a z drugiej strony jest tak mało producentów że ... po prostu się nie da. Ale gorzej że mamy jeszcze styro dur / XPS który po prostu robi robotę i jest cięższy, twardszy i lepszy i na tym bym zakończył.

Ale dla podsumowania jak bym miał kasę to dałbym 25 - 30  najlepiej białego (żadnego szarego) a jak bym miał więcej kasy to całość ocieplenia zrobił bym z wełny a jak by miał jeszcze więcej to ...

----------


## donvitobandito

> Przepraszam że dopiero dziś odpisuję, Pozwolę się nie zgodzić ponieważ kto z nas kupił styro od nieznanej firmy ? raczej nikt ponieważ nikt nie zaryzykuję to raz a z drugiej strony jest tak mało producentów że ... po prostu się nie da. Ale gorzej że mamy jeszcze styro dur / XPS który po prostu robi robotę i jest cięższy, twardszy i lepszy i na tym bym zakończył.
> 
> Ale dla podsumowania jak bym miał kasę to dałbym 25 - 30  najlepiej białego (żadnego szarego) a jak bym miał więcej kasy to całość ocieplenia zrobił bym z wełny a jak by miał jeszcze więcej to ...


Dokładnie! Zgadzam się że wszystkim co napisałeś. Dodam od siebie, że jak już styropian, to oczywiście biały, ale też najlepiej EPS minimum 80. Dałem taki, ale gdybym jeszcze raz robił elewację, dałbym EPS100.

----------


## kulibob

> Ale dla podsumowania jak bym miał kasę to dałbym 25 - 30  najlepiej białego (żadnego szarego) a jak bym miał więcej kasy to całość ocieplenia zrobił bym z wełny a jak by miał jeszcze więcej to ...


Ocieplenie jest  tą rzeczą na którą warto wydać więcej. Ono się nie starzeje i nie psuje a te 5-10cm więcej będzie procentować do końca twoich dni lub sprzedaży domu.
JA 6 lat temu dałem 20 białego teraz dałbym 25 grafiu. Pieniądze wydasz i zapomnisz a ocieplenie zostanie

----------


## marcin225

> Dałem taki, ale gdybym jeszcze raz robił elewację, dałbym EPS100.


Po co dawać na elewacje EPS 100?

----------


## donvitobandito

> Po co dawać na elewacje EPS 100?


Bo najprościej rzecz ujmując ma większą gęstość, jest cięższy i co za tym idzie, masz więcej styropianu w styropianie.

----------


## fotohobby

> Panowie tak czytam i czytam wszędzie lambda itd... ja teraz ocieplam białym 15 braną z pewnego składu. Styropian jest ciężki zbity i po przerzuceniu 100 opakowań naprawdę byłem zmęczony. Styropian kupowałem 2 mce temu jadę na skład bo mi brakło 10 paczek, i co dostaje taki sam styropian o teoretycznie tych samych parametrach ale lekki mniej zbity po prostu inny produkt, różnica przeogromna i w bajki typu lambda 32 czy 45 nie wierze mając te same grubości tego samego producenta i fizycznie inny produkt. to samo tyczy się wełny. Przestałem już patrzeć na ich oznaczenia i nazwę producenta tylko cena i waga. 
> 
> Tak samo jak nikt już mnie nie przekona że klej na składzie jest taki sam jak w marketach różnica jest kolosalna, im się opłaca całe linie zmieniać.


Ocieplaj cegłą klinkierową, jest jeszcze cieższa

----------


## fotohobby

> Bo najprościej rzecz ujmując ma większą gęstość, jest cięższy i co za tym idzie, masz więcej styropianu w styropianie.


Co to daje użytkownikowi ?

----------


## donvitobandito

> Co to daje użytkownikowi ?


Tyle, że zachowa swoje właściwości dłużej o minimum dekadę.

Największą wadą styropianu jest jego żywotność. Co dekadę ta żywotność magicznie wzrasta wśród deklaracji producentów. Jednak technologia, aż tak bardzo się nie zmieniła, więc odbieram to jako marketing producentów. 
Zresztą niezależne badania pokazują, że pozostałe deklarowane przez poszczególnych producentów właściwości styropianu, też często są niezgodne z prawdą.
A pamiętajmy o tym, że wymienić elewację na nową, to nie jest takie hop siup. Dlatego głównym parametrem na który powinniśmy patrzeć wybierając styropian, jest nie kolor, ale właśnie waga styropianu, wynikająca poniekąd z jego większej gęstości.

----------


## CityMatic

> Dlatego głównym parametrem na który powinniśmy patrzeć wybierając styropian, jest nie kolor, ale właśnie waga styropianu, wynikająca poniekąd z jego większej gęstości.


Kolego waga do czego jaki odnośnik?? Uważasz, że jeśli płyta styropianu będzie ważyła załóżmy 30 kg będzie lepszym izolatorem, niż ta ważąca 10 kg? opisałem to najprościej jak mogłem w poście #385 , nie piszę, że prawidłowo ale tak to właśnie działa i innej reguły nie ma. Mogę Cię natomiast zapewnić , że grafit nadający barwę (dobrych firmowych i atestowanych) płyt styropianu jako ciemną jest lepszym izolatorem od innych białych nie posiadających tego dodatku.

----------


## fotohobby

> Tyle, że zachowa swoje właściwości dłużej o minimum dekadę.


Ale masz na to jakieś badania, czy to tylko domniemanie na tzw "chłopski rozum"
Czy to nie Ty pisałes czasem podobne teksty o celulozie?

----------


## donvitobandito

> Kolego waga do czego jaki odnośnik?? Uważasz, że jeśli płyta styropianu będzie ważyła załóżmy 30 kg będzie lepszym izolatorem, niż ta ważąca 10 kg? opisałem to najprościej jak mogłem w poście #385 , nie piszę, że prawidłowo ale tak to właśnie działa i innej reguły nie ma. Mogę Cię natomiast zapewnić , że grafit nadający barwę (dobrych firmowych i atestowanych) płyt styropianu jako ciemną jest lepszym izolatorem od innych białych nie posiadających tego dodatku.


Ale to nie ma żadnego znaczenia i o to się nie spieram. Bo jako izolator i ten twardy, biały styropian jest już z z grubym zapasem, a swoje właściwości (nie tylko te izolacyjne) zachowa o wiele dłużej.
Beton komórkowy też, jest lepszym izolatorem od silikatów, a jest dużo gorszym materiałem. Jednak patrząc tylko na jego właściwości termoizolacyjne wygrywa. Podobnie jak z szarym styropianem. On też ma plusy. Jednak kluczowa jak dla mnie jest żywotność i wytrzymałość. Dla mnie te minimum kilkanaście lat więcej do kolejnej wymiany izolacji to dużo. Dlatego jeszcze raz powtarzam, nie na same właściwości termoizolacyjne należy patrzeć, ale na całość produktu.

----------


## CityMatic

> Dla mnie te minimum kilkanaście lat więcej do kolejnej wymiany izolacji to dużo. Dlatego jeszcze raz powtarzam, nie na same właściwości termoizolacyjne należy patrzeć, ale na całość produktu.


Widziałeś kogoś kto wymieniał izolację?

----------


## donvitobandito

> Widziałeś kogoś kto wymieniał izolację?


A od ilu lat Kolego, mniej więcej, mamy fenomen styropianowej Polski? Chodzi mi, że jeszcze trochę za wcześnie na wymianę elewacji, nawet gdyby te domy były ocieplane papierem.

----------


## fotohobby

Styropian stosuje się tylko w Polsce ?



> Wieloletnia praktyka (pierwsze ocieplenie styropianem to rok 1957) potwierdza, że odpowiednio dobrane i prawidłowo zamontowane płyty styropianowe spełniają rolę skutecznego izolatora termicznego przez dziesięciolecia, zgodnie ze nowoczesnymi standardami energooszczędności w budownictwie





> Potwierdzają to również zagraniczne i krajowe ekspertyzy budynków ocieplonych kilkadziesiąt lat wstecz wskazujące, że materiału izolacyjnego nie ubywa.

----------


## CityMatic

> A od ilu lat Kolego, mniej więcej, mamy fenomen styropianowej Polski? Chodzi mi, że jeszcze trochę za wcześnie na wymianę elewacji, nawet gdyby te domy były ocieplane papierem.


Wiem gdzie stoi dom ocieplony od 36 lat styropianem przywiezionym z Czechosłowacji, i ok 5 lat temu docieplali go układając na tamtej elewacji dodatkowo 10 cm grafitowego Swisspora .Po prostu nie mogę sobie wyobrazić wymiany a pisanie o tym jak o jakiejś zależności od lat - to niedorzeczność. 
Pisanie czegoś takiego:
_"Dla mnie te minimum kilkanaście lat więcej do kolejnej wymiany izolacji to dużo"
_ jest śmieszne - chyba że wierzysz w reinkarnację?
Nie będziesz żył tyle lat, aby zobaczyć wymianę na Swoim domu, a jeśli spadkobiercy będą chcieli wymienić styropian to zapewne zeszlifują tylko tynk i przykleją coś o czym na dzień dzisiejszy nie mamy pojęcia.

----------


## Elfir

aerożelowe bloczki  :big grin:

----------


## CityMatic

> aerożelowe bloczki


Bardzo możliwe, albo jakąś folię odbijająco-absorbująca promieniowanie szkodliwe pochodzące od Słońca a wytwarzającą energię odnawialną?

----------


## fighter1983

> Bardzo możliwe, albo jakąś folię odbijająco-absorbująca promieniowanie szkodliwe pochodzące od Słońca a wytwarzającą energię odnawialną?


sciany prozniowe

----------

